# The Stumpy Nubs Workshop



## StumpyNubs

*FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*

Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.

*Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…

The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.

It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*

So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…

QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
*Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*

(Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


YES!!!! Much better. Previewed it yesterday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Stumpy*, that was *bloody good*, my son. Loved it, but please can you fix the audio? It comes and goes, and I'm not good at lip reading matey. Got a boom mic anywhere?
Consider me a full time subscriber to this channel.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Hmmmm, I'm surprised you had audio problems. It seems fine on my end. There is a different audio level for the "interview" scenes in the chair which are done in the shop, and the narration, which is recorded in the little studio I have here. I have an external mic clipped to my shirt in some of the scenes, but I really want there to be a different feel between those two types of scenes. I even considered getting someone else to do the narration so the voice would be different, but this is a low budget affair.

Anyway, I'll see what I can do, and I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## helluvawreck

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Stumpy Nubs*, you are a man after me own heart and I love you.

Not to leave *Charles* out - I can honestly say that I love him as well.

Both of you, please keep on keeping on because you both give me joy. Joy in this world is hard to come by. God bless the both of you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


That was… touching. Sounds like you're having a bit of Veterans Day cheer, Helluva! Well, I…. love you too. As much as a man can love another man without wearing high heels.


----------



## Timbo

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I'll be tuning in, enjoyed it!


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


High heels would make the situation just…...strange.


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Way to go Stumpy int the words of the great reviewers I give your new format 
TWO Thumbs Up (Yupper)
Safety is something that we all must be vigilant with, quirck safety reminders 
might be proper and fit in well

Again way to go from a fellow Michigander

Rob


----------



## helluvawreck

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Stumpy*, high heels are most impractical for shop foot wear. The work table will always be 4" too short if you wear high heels in the shop. Furthermore, they have absolutely no traction and they are bad for the the arches of the feet. I will have to admit that they do look nice on some people especially if they have good legs without hair. Of course these are the ones that we can't live with or live without so high heels will always have their place. I spend the majority of the time in the dog house but I will never go to the dog house because I am in opposition to high hills, high heals, or high heels either. There are so many other more worthy battles to be fought. What difference is it anyways? We always will loose more battles than we win. It's better to confuse them and always play the winner or better yet to pretend that you can't hear what they say because of your many long years at being companion to loud machinery which makes much noise but never talk back.


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy-- Thanks! Glad that router bit didn't tag you … might have put a real crimp in production.

Production (technical) values were much better … keep'em coming.

-Gerry


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Way cool! I will be tuning in as well. Scary router … 
Oh… Sorry for you recent loses … Your father-in-law and your box. Don't mean to seem uncouth with putting those together but I am sorry for your family loss and I did pull for your box


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


My father in law was cremated. I think it may be a good idea to put my "father-in-law and box together."

Too soon?....


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Never too soon for jokes! Makes things better.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I almost edited myself and wasn't going to say anything about the box but after reading many of your post I figured you not only would take offense but would take as intended.

As someone I knew ages ago was fond of saying … There is nothing that can't be laughed at or joked about, it's just a matter of timing. Sometimes it's too soon sometimes not soon enough.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Great video!


----------



## nobuckle

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Thanks for putting in the time to do this. I, for one, am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Good job Stumpy, look forward to more videos. I thought the audio was fine on my end. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Much better, Stumpmeister ! Level out the audio and you're on the fast track.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Stumpy:*

Coming together very well… *I like it!*

*Is it possible to amplify the Audio so as to give us a little more range of volume?*
(I would like it to be a little louder… but, I can't get it. )

Oh, and do you have Dolby setup? - - - - - - - KIDDING! LOL

I look forward to the next episode!

*Thank you very much!*


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


good effort but a good number of safety issues.


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


This is excellent, SN. Keep going! Couple of thoughts - not criticism, strictly in the interest of improvement:
1 - Scenes in the chair; I think you're going for the personal, casual, one-to-one feel in these scenes. Try alternating the camera angle. Maybe a little off to the side sometimes, like there's a third person there and you're turning slightly to talk to the viewer specifically.
2 - I think you will want to get someone to review anything you demonstrate for safety. If you have to put up a splash that says don't do this, then why show it? One reason people are viewing is to learn. Maybe there's a safer way.

Although as I'm sitting here thinking, how would I do those dovetails? I'm stumped. (no pun intended) Anyone else have an idea? What tools do we have available? Start with a band saw to take away most of the material, then… some kind of sander?

p.s. I'm a new fan, so I've not been following all the previous posts. If I missed something important, sorry.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*a1Jim-* Your criticism is welcome on the safety issues if you want to expand. If you feel more comfortable, send me a PM. I have the utmost respect for your opinion. It is worth noting that the closely cropped shots may make some of the obvious safety devices I always uses a lot less obvious (angle changes before the push block comes into view, etc)

*Moshup*- The router kickback was filmed only by chance. I figured, why not show it so others can avoid making the same mistake? After all, we all make mistakes once in a while, and the show concept is about a regular shop just like everybody else's. But I have examined the router issue thoroughly too. It wasn't an obvious mistake like trying to remove too much stock at once, or making a dangerous climb cut, or anything like that. It was a very subtle issue that a hundred guys may have gotten away with without ever knowing it was dangerous. That's why it was a good idea, in my mind, to show it and tell people to make sure it can't happen to them.


----------



## AttainableApex

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


thanks for doing away with the whole funny man style, this is way better and i am actually waiting for the next episode.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Woodinheaven- Actually, it isn't meant to teach very much. It's entertainment. There are a lot of "learn how to make a birdhouse" videos out there. I am just giving a look into my shop, at the projects we are working on at the moment.

Ever see the TV show "Pawn Stars" on the History Channel? People watch that show, not to learn how to run a pawn shop, but because it is something different. There are clips of customers milling around, clips of unique things that come into the shop, even talking head clips (like my talking in the chair) that fill in the details.

Now, my show isn't patterned after Pawn Stars, but that is just one example of the "reality show" feel that is quite popular these days instead of the "instructional documentary" everyone else does.

I do intend to give some tips, tricks, techniques, etc. *And I plan on making a LOT of workshop related projects like a home made band saw, unique jigs, tool chests, etc*. But those are mixed in with a bit of light entertainment.

I listen to news a lot in the shop, but more often than not it's an audio book. I love history books. It's part of what goes on in my shop, and so it will likely appear once in a while. I don't get up and completely stage every single shot. That's not what the show is about.

Sorry if it's too long and slow. But actually I don't know how to speed it up much more without losing important content. When I saw a stack of parts, you only see half of one cut! If I cut out the saw and the jointer and the planer altogether, it's no longer a look into the shop!

*I'm not picking on your opinion. I am more than grateful to hear it. Just sharing my side in response.*


----------



## tinnman65

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Great video Stumpy, as with a1 Jim I cringed when I didn't see a push block but as you stated it was used we just didn't see it. I'm also glad to see the blade guard on and not one of those disclaimers scrolling across the bottom of the screen stating it was removed for clarity, I could see just fine and I know what a saw looks like cutting wood, I don't know what it looks like cutting fingers and hope I never do!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I think the "blade guard removed for visibility" is a load. Those guys don't use them, and they need to say why without telling everyone to take off theirs. I use mine as much as I can. I have to take it off for some things, but I try to put it back on as soon as possible. It not only covers the blade, but my splitter is part of the guard assembly.


----------



## PurpLev

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


To add to a1jims safety issues:

1. gloves when using a TS …
2. use of jointer with bare hands (no push blocks)

these were the obvious 2 I noticed…

other than that was pretty good format


----------



## jumbojack

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I like woodworking shows and LOVE yours. I am eager for the next one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*OK- so since two people are pointing out safety issues, I have to address them.*

1. Gloves. I am one of those thousands of woodworkers who totally disagree that tight fitting gloves are dangerous in the workshop. A saw blade will cut your finger off if you touch it. A glove, that is tight to your finger, or hand, is not going to change anything. If my hand gets so close to the blade that the teeth hits the glove, it's going to cut my hand. For every woodworker who says gloves are dangerous, there are about five who say they are fine. Loose gloves are an no-no. Tight gloves are fine in my opinion.

2. I always use push blocks on the end of stock on the jointer because the blades are exposed once you push the stock through. In this video I am jointing 5 inch thick stock, so there is no need for a push block ON TOP as well as on the end like you would use on thin stock. Standard paddle blocks keep your hand about two inches from the blade when jointing 4/4 stock. So when I am jointing five inch thick stock, I am a lot further from the blades than that.

I've been watching a lot of Charles Neil's videos lately. Many times he wears gloves and uses no push bolcks on the jointer when running thick stock. Nobody has even been known to lose a finger because they watched one of his videos So my videos are in good company…

*No offense to A1Jim and Purple. Their points are valid. You can never use too many safety devices or practices. If gloves feel wrong to you, don't wear them.*


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Jim 
I haven't seen Charles Neil wear gloves for years ,but I know he use to wear them. Like you said in our Pms there have been many debates about this gloves issue Like Sharron I would rather error on the side of caution and not wear them. My thoughts are that not wearing gloves you may get a couple splinters with gloves you may not have fingers to worry about getting splinters in.http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/glove-issue-29739/
*Here's a post from one of our own bobtom*i
"It is now May 10th and I am in my 3rd week of recovery from my table saw accident. About
125 stiches and a sewed together main tendon in the hand. I had been fortunate to be accident free for over 40 years in the shop. I had just recently began wearing tight fitting gloves to have a better grip on the
wood with the dry hands you get when working. Three weeks ago while working on q blanket chest for my
granddaughter the blade on the powermatic caught the glove on my left hand; drew it into the blade and ripped it open along the top of the hand taking out the big knuckle on top. Needless to say I could have been more careful however I believe the damage would not have been so severe if I wasn't wearing the gloves. It pulled me into the blade faster than you can blink an eye. I will probably get moist of the use of my hand back in time. In fact I have already returned to the shop (and table saw) to began finishing the blanket chest. In my humble opinion use gloves for yard work and not when working with power tools. I look forward to having about 85% use of the hand in about 6-8 months." *end quote* 
I think we all have safety issues that we choose to ignore . I have not used a blade guard for more than 20 years. Is that smart probably not , many pros don't use factory guards because they take to much time to take off an put on. When teaching my students I always recommend they use their blade guards. There are many ways we can hurt ourselves while working wood many are preventable some not.


----------



## Tdazzo

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Good stuff Stumpy. I thought the audio levels were okay; did notice a bit of a difference between the two scene types but didn't have a problem with 'hearing' either type. I think the background "news" may have been a bit distracting to some though. I myself wasn't sure exactly what was going on when I first heard it.

As for the style and the pace, I thought both were great. I have a pretty dry sense of humor myself so I could easily appreciate the 'matter of fact style' I think you were going for in your video. All in all, bravo my friend. Looking forward to the next installment.

Oh, and that close call with the router bit was scary to watch. I can easily see myself having done that very thing in such a situation. Now I know to avoid it ;-) Glad it wasn't any worse than it was.


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


The gloves that we have seen in Charles Neil's videos are fingerless weight-lifter or workout gloves … I asked him about them a couple of years ago.

I have a couple of pair that I wear when I am using hand tools and when I am setting up machinery, but the gloves come off before the power switch goes on.

It gets cold in Wisconsin in the winter (almost as cold as it gets where Stumpy lives), and though my shop is well-insulated and is heated, it is often around 50 degrees when I start work for the day. The gloves make grasping cold cast iron and rough stock a little less daunting.

As for push blocks/sticks, I don't want to wind up like my buddy Phil. He had an accident on the jointer many years ago, and all four fingers on his right hand are the same length. A little irony here: He conducts the safety classes in the cabinet shop at the local TC.

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I wonder how a saw blade "catches" a skin tight glove and then "pulls" it toward the blade. If your skin tight glove is so close to the blade that it makes contact at all, your hand need not be "pulled" toward the blade, it's already there.

I do know of people who have had accidents and blame the gloves. But every one of those was a case of fingers hitting blades, not some big floppy gloves getting caught up in the blade and reeling them toward it like a fish on a line…

Interestingly, someone on another board did a test of the issue. He made a wooden hand, put a glove on it and slowly put it closer to the blade. When it made contact, guess what happened? The blade cut the glove and wooden fingers. It didn't somehow snag on the glove material and begin drawing the hand in. Those fast moving teeth simply CUT.

If you follow the hand width rule, meaning your hand should never be within a hand width's distance of the blade, you'd have to be wearing some big, boxing gloves for them to ever come into contact with the blade.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Dane- FULL DISCLOSURE- I live in Michigan's Saginaw Valley, not the U.P. I got interested in woodworking as a boy because my grandfather's brother, who lived in the U.P. and whom I used to visit, built all the countless birdhouses for the Seney National Wildlife Refuge. That's what the intro to the show is all about.


----------



## PurpLev

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy, I've actually seen the aftermath of a guy jointing a face of a full width board which required him to push harder. he did not use push blocks, but simply pushed with his bare hands. board had a weak spot and blew up on him when his hand was right above the cutterhead. one second hand fully protected by the fullwidth board, next second - sadly no more fingers to worry about.

Anyways, you seem to be very strongly opinionated on your concepts, but my point is that if I went public with any demonstrations/videos or the likes, I'd rather teach extra safety then teach having strong beliefs on ones opinions.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Actually, Purple, I am not teaching to use gloves or no push block on the top of the board (I had one of the back of the board in the video). In fact, though I have argued the point a bit in this thread, I am rarely ever without full safety gear when in the shop. A couple of clips doing without just snuck in there. I'm not about to announce on a future video that gloves are fine, even if I believe they are.

*I am certain all of us slip up with a minor safety practice once in a while*. The difference is, *my minor slip-ups were on film*, so it's easy to point them out.

Making this show is a bit of a complicated effort, especially the filming and editing process. So there are sure to be some issues from time to time in future episodes too, just as the occasional issue gets by you and everyone else in the shop… but, fortunately for most people, their slips are off the video record.


----------



## 280305

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy,

I do not want to turn this thread into a safety debate, but I have trouble understanding your explanation that some safety lapses happened to slip into the video. For instance, I do not see how using safe jointer techniques can occasionally be forgotten. If you do it right every time, why would you not do it right when you know that you are doing it in public? It seems like the opposite would happen - you would be even more safety conscious in such a situation.

The gloves have been discussed over and over. Would you wear them when using a drill press? That is certainly a situation in which what might have been a close-call or a little nick could become much worse.


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy-- I used to live in Birch Run, so I know about winter in the lower peninsula, too.

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Chuck*- *What I was doing on the jointer was completely safe.* I was using a push block on the rear of the stock. Yes, my hand was on top of the of the 5 inch thick stock at it's center, but if anyone thinks that huge beam of maple will spontaneously explode under my hand and I will drop down onto the cutter, they should definitely use a paddle on top. IF I was jointing 4/4 stock or thinner, I would have also used one on top besides the one on the end. as I always do.

*Would I wear gloves at the drill press?* No. That's one place where your fingers can touch the bit, and a glove could cause injury that a simple brush with the bit would not otherwise with a bare hand. Apples and oranges…

The couple of clips that snuck in there (missed in the editing process) were not clips showing me doing something dangerous without common sense safety devices. They were completely safe practices that people do every day. I normally try to go a bit overboard with the safety devices, but *OCCASIONALLY *I don't. *THAT is what slipped in.*

*Your right, let's NOT make this thread into an endless debate about safety. It's be covered time and again on this and countless other forums.*


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Dane*- I grew up in Midland, an hour from birch run, got my first job cleaning windows at the outlets in Birch Run, and now I live in Saint Charles, right next to Birch Run.

Small world…


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


You just can't win can you stumpy? Oh well, keep at the videos.


----------



## LeeJ

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Hi Stumpy;

Great job. Interesting techniques. That router section had me cringing, though.

Lee


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*That was the point, Lee.* It was a subtle issue (the tip design of the bit) that I bet few ever considered, and might never happen again. But it only takes that one freak accident to remove your nose forever!


----------



## bubbyboy

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Jim, I have to ask this question, With all the critics we have on this board why would you want to subject yourself to that, when you can simply go out to the shop and have some fun, like you were trying to do in the video. People here cannot simply take it for its entertainment value and watch it, have a couple of laughs and then move on. Not sure why everything on here has to be so over analyzed oh well better you than me have a great day. By the way Jim I enjoyed watching it, I certainly did not look at it as a college class.
Ron


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*It's all about the entertainment,* Buddy-boy. Maybe some people will get some inspiration from some of the projects, tips and techniques. Maybe they will say "there's no way I will (or should) do THAT!" Maybe they will just enjoy seeing what a small, semi-professional woodworking shop is like in my neck of the woods and how it compares to theirs. *I think if they give it a chance, this may be a show they will look forward to* filling a few lazy minutes on a Saturday morning while they drink their coffee.

I hope everyone watches a few episodes before passing too much judgement. It's a labor of love- good, manly woodworking love…


----------



## reggiek

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Audio was fine on my side. Great video….always hard to make videos like this and not miss a few safety issues….you don't have to worry however, everyone will call you out on them.

As for using a router to fashion the dovetail sockets….I think I would opt for the drill press and if I need to square them up….then either a chisel or a router with a pattern bit and a template. I am very leery of routers and the take off if they get out of control…freehanding makes this even more dangerous….always better to have a guide or template. I would also recommend that you use a face shield…..this way you will have something to deflect the tool should it kick back at you.


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy, a 10,000% improvement over the last video. Still a bit slow for my preference, but a good video nonetheless.

Whether you outright say something or not, what you show in your videos, you ARE promoting. I disagree with some of the minor points on safety here but I refuse to argue on this venue. You can see where that has gotten some folks already.  I look forward to your next video. Keep up the good work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Rance- I personally found it VERY fast moving. I mean, I only show brief clips (3-5 seconds) of each step in the process. A week's worth of work, and a little chit-chat, is condensed into ten minutes.

Since you are the second one to mention it, perhaps I should look into the problem. Could you offer some specific suggestions via PM to me?


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy, I think you're on the right track. I am still learning, but it is all in the editing. I am constantly asking myself, "Does this scene really advance the video?" I end up trashing tons of stuff that, at the time, I thought were great.

The strangest thing I've discovered is that actual woodworking shots…cutting boards and the like…only need to be about one second, literally. Woodworkers tend to fill in the blanks. The very first second of ripping a board is enough to extrapolate the rest. That helps me to keep things short.

Looking forward to the next episode!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Steve,

EXCEPT, *if they're a Cutting Board by Lazy Larry… *LOL LOL…*


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Thanks Steve, keep on keepin on…


----------



## clieb91

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Stumpy, The new format looks great. Looking forward to the continuation.

CtL


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


First Stumpy I LOVE IT. I think you did great. I liked the content, humor and it keep my attention. I am a bitt of A D D. And you had me the whole time. Don't change a thing. We need another good pod-caster. 
Stay yourself it was great and real.
I hope you beat Charles. I always go for the underdog.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Thanks Dave


----------



## dakremer

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Hey Stump! good job on the video! Much better than last time! I'm sure they'll get better and better as you continue making them! Thanks for taking the time and effort!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Thanks Dak


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I thoroughly enjoyed you video Stumpy. After reading the safety debate comments though, I had to go back and watch it again. I wouldn't have noticed any of that if someone had not have pointed it out. I guess I never need to make videos, because I am not a safe wood worker. You use more safety awareness than I do on my best days. I fall into the stubborn ass category. I feel that we take, to a point, a measured risk every time we walk out of the house in the morning. I use common sense when doing anything, including wood working. To me though, if I have to overthink every situation as if it were my last, I would rather go crawl back into my bubble and never take any risks.
Please understand I am not encouraging anyone not to use safety. I only say to do what you are comfortable with. If you are uncomfortable doing any process in the wood shop, you need to back up and think about it. In my opinion, being scared of a machine, or pocess, will cause you injury quicker than not using such and such safety technique will. 
In my honest opinion, all accidents in the shop fall into one of four categories, improper knowledge of what one is doing, carelessness, failure to properly maintain equipment, and being nervous about a procedure to the point of not having business performing the operation in the first place.

I apologize if I offend anyone with this analysis. It is only my opinion. If it bothers anyone, then watching me in my shop would probably give you nightmares.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


If those who picked the video apart to complain about safety issues that were so subtle that most never even notices them, gets "offended" by the other side of the argument… well… that would never happen… would it?


----------



## 280305

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


I guess I do not understand what you meant in the OP by:

*So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…*

I am sorry if you feel that I was being petty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


*Wait a minute Chuck- *You said what you think. I said what I thought. We're both adults, and we can both take it.

You can always say what you think here. That doesn't mean I will always agree.

Don't stop sharing your opinion, even when it's wrong…


----------



## alfred222

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Your video was great, perhaps someone can make a video on safety for those who seem to want more on that subject. I just want to watch and enjoy woodworking and to forget about the worlds problems.
Thanks Alf


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Reading all the safety comments has now given me a new idea for the 2×4 contest….*an 8' push stick*

I would tend to agree with Steve that actual footage of cutting a board need not be much longer than a second. I do wish more woodworking shows would spend a bit more time explaining how they set their tools up for the cut.

As far as inspiration… your project for a narrow woodworking bench has given me an idea for when I add about 6" in depth to my existing workbench to go over where my new drawers stick out (see my projects).

I had no problem with the audio and liked the overall format. I would probably suggest you turn the news off while you are shooting the video.


----------



## MrAl

StumpyNubs said:


> *FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!*
> 
> Maybe "LOVE" is a strong word. But I'm really excited about the final version of the show, and I think most people will feel the same way.
> 
> *Forget about everything we experimented with before. *This is all new. It's been over a year in development, and And I'd like to think it is a pretty unique format! Here's how it works…
> 
> The show is designed to have the feel of a single camera "reality" type show. *It is meant to be a glimpse into our workshop as if you were just stopping in every week to see what's going on.* Projects are always in progress, but not really a "start to finish, one project per episode" kind of thing like most other podcasts. *Each episode will flow into the next.* For example, the first episode (split into four segments) documents all of the chaos going on in the shop as a couple of important projects move from design through completion. It's hard to describe, but after the first couple episodes I think everyone will get a good feel for the uniqueness of our format.
> 
> It's also a lot shorter. But, since we didn't want to cut down on the content of each episode, we just split the episode up into four weekly parts. This week is Episode 1, part one, and next week is part 2, and so on. *This will allow us to keep the special segments we wanted, like tool reviews, shop tours, a bit of comedy, and a lot more.*
> 
> So, watch the first episode, tell me what you think…
> 
> QUICK RUNDOWN OF EPISODE 1 PART 1:
> *Most of the time is spent on a unique mini traditional woodworking bench for a small shop. In the meantime, Stumpy begins work on his design for the Charles Neil Throwdown.*
> 
> (Part 2 is already finished, so this should begin a series of regular, weekly releases instead of big gaps between parts)


Enjoyed it Stumpy. Will continue to watch. Sometimes I use Gloves also. Carvers finger leathers at times. Hold up better than skin. Educated choices. Sometimes a wet rag on the fence to freshen finger traction. Kudos overall. What is safe for some is not safe for all. You looked comfortable with your tools. Too many people are not. Like it or not their tools scare them. 
Be professional, careful and safe.
If you haven't had a close call you ain't been there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*

The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…

*Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*

This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".

My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!

Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".

Enjoy!


----------



## bhog

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


I like it man,good work.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Very good!


----------



## Raspar

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


The box in looking great, good luck.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Great episode there big guy. Good info and waiting for the next installment. Keep it up. 
Whats with the ranger looking fellow and the birdhouse?

Stumpy way back when I started hand cuttin dovetails I used a Marples flush cut saw. It taught me a whole lot of lessons. It also lead me to use eastern saws. I hate western saws. (no offense to western saw lovers)There is zen and good logic in cutting on the pull. It finally got a bit dull and hangs near my bench to cut of parts while they have wet glue on them. Great tips and Tommy was a great help for me to. Although I am a tails first kinda guy.


----------



## nobuckle

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Well, you're moving right along. I have to admit that I would be quite intimidated if I was challenged as you have been. I really appreciate your no nonsense approach to woodworking. I totally agree about having a computer in the shop. Sketchup has been a wonderful tool. I use it all the time.


----------



## Andy123

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


I really like this format. I will be looking forward to future episodes.


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Applause!

-Gerry


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Really enjoyed actually ended before I was ready for it to.

Noticed you got plenty of coverage of push sticks and other safety items 

I did like the format I think #2 actually turned out a bit better than #1


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Love it! A big improvement from part one, although I'm not immediately sure why. Must be cuz you lost the radio in the background  It's a little confusing that it's titled "mini-cab workbench", but you're mostly working on the CN challenge, but I get it now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


In the video I am working on both projects at the same time. For example, I demonstrate dovetails by showing the tiny ones on the box, the medium ones on the bench vise and the big ones on the bench leg. About half the time is on the box, the other half on the bench, but they are melded together.


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Good show, stumps!
BTW, I was eating breakfast with my daughter the other day and noticed a startling resemblance - you haven't been making any visits across the pond to western NY lately, have you??


----------



## 58j35bonanza

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Nice work!
Really enjoyed it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


I don't see it, Salvage…I don't eat apples.


----------



## CharlesNeil

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Nice job Stumpy, and it was nice to know you lost a little sleep ,


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Stumpy - You've never bee out to Bintz Apple Mountain?! What a sheltered life you must lead!

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Gerry- I drive past Apple Mountain at least once a week. I have many childhood memories there, but they don't have the cider mill open anymore. Nearby there is Baynes Cider Mill, where I always go to buy cider donuts.

I grew up right in that area!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


*Charles*- Yes, you were haunting my dreams for a week… Funny, you were always wearing a ballet dancer costume in those dreams, not sure what that was all about…


----------



## nailbanger2

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


I simply cannot believe this show was a Plan B to the experiment you unveiled not too long ago. Leaps and Bounds, my friend! I felt guilty about my negative review, but now seeing where you went from there, I'm glad I and most others were honest. Rock on!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Nothing wrong with your negative review, I wouldn't have asked for opinions if I didn't want them. Sometimes we have to accept the facts even when we don't agree. I wasn't about to go to all the trouble of producing a show that only I and a few others really liked!


----------



## Rick Dennington

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


No thanks…..I don't need another bench in my shop…..I have 5 benches already. If I were a cabinet maker I might see a need for one, but I'm not, so I'll pass….....


----------



## LucasinBC

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


Can't wait for the next one!

PS - I like the "modified" central machinery mortise machine. Fits with the name of the show - HF would be proud.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


*No problem, Rick.* Not everyone needs a "cabinet maker's bench". Only those who use hand tools and want the unique wood holding abilities of the traditional bench would. I use hand tools enough to want one, but I also have a lot of benches, so I made this one very compact. It takes up a bit more than four feet of space.

*However, this show is unique in that it is not just about the project.* It is about the skills, tips and tools used in a semi-professional shop, and the fun we have in there. Give it a shot sometime, you may like it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

StumpyNubs said:


> *You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)*
> 
> The camera comes back into the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to further document life in a small semi-professional shop…
> 
> *Includes tips on hand cut dovetails, utility chisels, resawing wide boards on the table saw, glue-ups, and a lot more!*
> 
> This is part 2 of Episode 1. It begins with making the CN Box, then continues the "amazing mini-cabinet marker's bench".
> 
> My favorite part is the footage on cutting tiny dovetails by hand, big ones by machine, and huge ones with a honkin' chisel!
> 
> Also included is the first of many "mini-tool reviews".
> 
> Enjoy!


thumps up Stumpy 
even though a little fast for me … lol 
I still going to see them maybee even this thick skulled neanderthaler 
can catch a thing or two on the low fly by….. just don´t hit the switch to the afterburner

Dennis


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stumpy Short: What's He making?*

Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!






This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


----------



## scrollgirl

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Great ending to a fun contest!! You both deserve a big Congratulations! 

Sheila


----------



## CharlesNeil

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


it is proudly diplayed with my collection , and every time I look at it , it reminds me of you, thanks again, I really like it, you "aight" !


----------



## rrdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Ha! Great Prize!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Better than them fancy Oscar's. Great video Stumpy. What did second place get?


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Guessed at 40 sec. Very cool.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Nice Trophy!

No need for any Primer?

What kind of paint did you use?

*COOL…*

At first, I thought it was going to be a Candle Holder…
... then it went to a Chess Piece… the King…
... a Pilgrim King… LOL …
... then, it Hit Me!

Nice going!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Joe- Watercolor paint for a washed out look. I sanded some wear marks through it, tried to make it look like an old wooden toy. It was maple, which took the paint just fine. I wanted it to soak in a bit.


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Too cool! At first I thought it was going to be a Santa, then you painted it blue. LOL


----------



## helluvawreck

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


Nice web site, *Stumpy*. I watched an episode or two and I expect that you'll do quite well at it if you stay with it. Congratulations.


----------



## Tootles

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy Short: What's He making?*
> 
> Try to figure out what's being made before the end of this short time-lapse video of a unique project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concludes the Charles Neil Contest… finally! *Look for a new edition of Blue Collar Woodworking this weekend!*


That's neat.

If you make a few more for the Tubafore contest, entries should go wild!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*

Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!






*This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Good Job on the vid. You're getting there.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


that was an easy job Stumpy 
now try the difficult one next time you have to move things around 
before you start you connect all of the things with a wire that attached randomly
to every part in the shop and then see how long that wuold take you to reorganice 
when done you know how it is to reorganice a big company …. LOL

greatb shop you have I like the walls makes it a real mancave 

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Stumpy I would love for a closer look at your hand tools. Looks like a fine collection. The shop has a rustic look and its great.
I feel you on the space. I am working out of a 12 by 16 foot little barn.
Great video, keep em coming.


----------



## rrdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


It's like musical chairs! Has the music stopped yet? I fully feel empathy for the obsessive compulsive woodworking disorder. I, too, currently suffer from the same affliction. Good work on the video, btw.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Glad someone made it the "big ending" bit…

By the way, at the beginning… that is an actual cast of Abraham Lincoln's face made in 1862 right before he grew his famous beard! (Actually, it's a cast made from the original cast taken from his face. It's amazing, shows every line in his face, much more accurate than a photograph.)


----------



## sras

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Your videos are improving! I enjoyed this episode. I'll have to go back and catch the earlier ones.

Nice story on Lincoln's face in your last comment. Pretty cool casting!

Now for some feedback - the basic story is good and the editing is much improved. Actually - an entertaining video all around! I did skip most of the first 2 1/2 minutes - the intro was too long for me. May just be a matter of taste. My limit for online videos is about 7 minutes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


If you skipped the first two and a half minutes, that wasn't the intro… you skipped the shop tour!

Actually, they are a bit easier to understand if you watched the first two episodes. You should check them out in order.

Thanks!


----------



## Lifesaver2000

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


I noticed that this entry in your series is not listed under the video tab at the top of the page like the others are. It seems to be missing the "video" tag.

Just pointing this out in case it was an oversight and not intentional.

I've been enjoying your recent videos.


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Haha! I know what you mean about arranging and rearranging! It never ends. My shop is never static…I'm always tweaking it.

Good video. Like Dave, I would love so see more about your massive collection of hand tools…OMG that's a lot of saws!

I think it would also be fun to see the other workers in your shop! Love to hear their thoughts. (Are they just shy?)

I agree with Steve above. I tend to just FF past intros. I mean, the title of the video is right above in the description and the FF bar is easily reached. A television model doesn't always work well on the internet.

Definitely a man cave though…I love having a comfy chair in my shop!


----------



## nobuckle

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Boy can I relate to the OCWD! My 99 sq. ft. shop gets awful cramped but I have to live with it. I wouldn't know what to do with all the room you have. Thanks for posting the series.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Steve- The others in my shop are all family members and refuse to be filmed. They think I look stupid enough by myself.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Very good Stumpy!

Yes, I just finished reorganizing my small shop… it IS a lot better than it was… I think… I hope… Time will tell after a few things get done in it… *LOL*

*I'm confused* (nothing new) about this also being Part One… (continued) or some such thing…

*I thought* we already watched Episode #1… Now we see the Last Part of Episode #1… *WHAT?! *

*Why not *just call this Episode #2 and make it easier to think about what Episode #1 was all about… ?? *LOL*

Now… is the next video going to be Episode #2 Part 1? * LOL* ...or simply Episode #3?

*The new bench looks pretty good*... *are you sure* you couldn't make room for the bench *over where the Hand tools used to be? * (LOL) Kidding…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Episodes are about 30 minutes long. Nobody wants to spend 30 minutes watching a video on the internet. So I break them up into 10 minute parts. Yes, I coud just call each part a seperate episode, but each has a theme (episode one was the mini-workbench). So anyone interested in that main theme can be sure they get all the content by watching all parts of that episode.

Yes, it's a bit confsing. It's more for keeping things straight in my mind, but maybe I'll change it.


----------



## SeaWitch

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


I thought that was very good. I liked it.


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Nice episode. I move stuff all the time. i wish I had more room to move things actually, but it all works right now where it is.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


OK… I had no idea of how you defined an Episode…
... I just thought them as Videos…

*I see your point…*

Let's see… I went back and got the *Titles of the last 4 videos…*

Blue Collar Woodworking #1: FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT!
Blue Collar Woodworking #2: You NEED this mini-cabinet maker's bench! (Part 2)
Blue Collar Woodworking #3: Stumpy Short: What's He Making?
Blue Collar Woodworking #4: Shop tour!

The Titles are not in Sync. with the Content Body (being called something else) - Confusing.

I like the way you do the Titles… although, I'd shorten them a tad… BUT, "episode" seems to be meaningless.

*Titles should be as short as possible like:*

*Blue Collar Woodworking #1: Mini-Cabinet Maker's Bench - Part 1
Blue Collar Woodworking #2: Mini-Cabinet Maker's Bench - Part 1
Blue Collar Woodworking #3: Whats He Making?
Blue Collar Woodworking #4: Shop tour! *

Then, have the Body ALSO reflect to the Title for a little continuity…

IMHO… Just letting the brain dump… if you don't want my garbage, let me know… LOL


----------



## able339

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Speaking from experience, More space just allows the collection of more stuff!!! it is a vicious circle!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


*Joe*- You're confusing the tag line with the episode title. For example:

"Blue Collar Woodworking #1: FINALLY- The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT" isn't the title of the video. *The first part* "Blue Collar Woodworking #1:" is automatically inserted by LumberJocks because it is in the video blog section, and they make you title the "series". I called the series "Blue Collar Woodworking" and they add that plus a number (#1… etc) every time I post a new video. I don't like it, but it is what it is. *The second part:* "The first episode is done! You're gonna LOVE IT" is the tag line, which is the collection of words that people see first, and is designed to catch their attention. People browse, they don't read unless you interest them quickly. If the heading doesn't draw their interest, they don't read anything else.

There really aren't any official titles to the episodes. If you notice in the video themselves, there is a graphic on the screen that says something like "Episode one, part one, mini workbench". That's sort of the official title.

*Yes, it's a bit confusing, and I'll likely make some changes in coming episodes.* A television series has a team of developers and uses test audiences to get it all just right at the time of the first release. I have a small setup and an even smaller budget. So I have to work the kinks out as I go along.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


WOW.. OK!

I didn't know LJ was doing all of that…

Just do the best you can… I guess… LOL

Considering, you're doing very good… just keep on a chuggin… LOL

Thank you…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


There IS a way around it. The Mere Mortals videos make every new episode into their own unique video blog. That way the entire title can be customized, and there is no automatic numbering system. However, the trade off is you lose the ability for viewers to click the link at the top to navigate back and forth from previous videos. I like that option to be available, so I deal with the rigmarole.


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


I think you have a cool approach to videos. I'm looking forward to see how it develops.

Yeah, I don't really have a system. Mostly, I try to include titles that people might search for or find of interest. A lot of them totally fail. (Ahem…clown toothpick holder, wood chain…) I just hate looking at my past videos.

On the plus side, I'd like to think that's because my skills are improving. I think none of us are growing if we don't scoff at some of our old projects!

So what's coming up for the next episode?


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


You could establish your own Backward Links into each New one…
... I'm not sure… but, if you Started a thread, can you edit your Starting post?
... if so, you could also go back & insert the Forward Links…
Yes, it's a pain… but, a way around it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Steve- You get a lot of views, so your method works!

Next episode? Well, I actually have the entire season (year) planned out as far as projects go. But, since it is a show designed to follow the ups and downs of daily shop life, a lot of it depends on what happens this week. It's looking like I may do something on tool sharpening (I think I may make some upgrades to my Worksharp and my scary-sharp setups because a few jobs I am doing right now require some extra hand tool work), but we'll see what becomes the greatest need as the week goes on…


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Cool hand tools.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


Thanks Dave- I need more hand saws, though…


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Shop tour! YAH BABY! (Giant Sanding Machine & More...)*
> 
> Episode 1 part 3 is about shop efficiency, so we take a look at our workshop and make some layout changes. PLUS, we make some changes to the GIANT SANDING MACHINE and the mini-cabinet maker's bench nears completion. Throw in a bench vise review and some other stuff, and you have a pretty fast moving ten munites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the last part of episode one, and we are still working out some kinks with the software and audio systems. Give it a few episodes before demanding perfection…*


And I need more planes….. My wife doesn't think so. I have a basic set but would love to own one preset for most activities.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*

This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*

By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


COOL - HOT Tips!

Great video!

Thank you!

Have a good one!


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Every episode gets better and better. Love the tips. Making multiples, gluing small frames, but not avoiding favors - I think I'll just learn how to say no. If you have a friend who's a lawyer do you ask for free legal advice? A doctor, do you ask for free health care? You're a professional woodworker. It's inappropriate to ask you for free woodwork.


----------



## JJohnston

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


"We're not making gifts. We're making some of the things that sell really well during the shopping season."

You mean like, say, GIFTS?


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


AMEN on the clam shell packaging … I HATE that stuff.

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


You sell your gifts, JJ?


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Stumpy do you give all your wood joiner planes that much tlc? Great show and I agree with the other guys, the tips were great. I have a heater like yours and haven't hooked it up yet. I have been warming with electric heaters. Might have to give the gas a go this winter. I started with kerosene and it leaves black crap in your nose.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


No, I just think that HUGE plane looks funny on film…


----------



## JJohnston

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


I don't really build "gifts", but I do know that my local gift shop doesn't give its inventory away.


----------



## rrdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


FYI-:You should be using yellow thread tape, not white, on gas lines. Yours truly, the safety czar.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


*rrdesigns:*

What is the difference between the White (plumber's tape) and Yellow (?) tape?

Thank you…


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Hey Stumpy, I've got a problem with this video. I could not, no matter how hard I tried, find anything to rag on you about. ;^))) Good job.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Actually yellow thread tape and white thread tape are almost exactly the same. Both are made of the same material. The yellow tape is thicker, but I've found that the white works just fine. If you want, just give the white an extra wrap so it's twice as thick. If you have the yellow, use it. If your building codes require an inspection of gas lines, they will likely require the yellow stuff.


----------



## TimC

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Great video. i love that big plane. One swipe on a table and it's flat.


----------



## jmos

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Another option to pulling the plug on the TS when your working on them is on the switch itself. Most switches have a through hole or channel on the back side of the ON button that you can put a rod through which will prevent the switch from activating. In an industrial setting you would use a long hasp padlock and lock out the switch, but anything that can't fall out can work to prevent accidental activation. Quick, safe, and free.

I also noted the white teflon tape; should use the yellow, but I think the only difference is that the yellow is thicker. If it's being inspected, use yellow.

Great videos!


----------



## patron

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


sorry to not comment stubs

i have had my server cut me back to molasses three times already
they say i am using to much bandwidth

so videos are out for me

just the facts man
just the facts


----------



## Stevinmarin

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Love seeing those snow pictures! About 25 years ago my wife and I took a circle tour around Lake Michigan and spent some time camping in the Upper Peninsula. Well, sort of…it got so cold we checked into a hotel! Stayed in a town called Manistique. Just gorgeous.

I just installed a new stove and smell gas. I used that yellow tape, but the guy at the hardware store told me to use the putty stuff instead. What do you recommend I do to find and fix the leak?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Many a U.P. camping trip has ended in a hotel!

While I have had success with tape, most professionals prefer the putty. Some swear by it. If you have leaks with the yellow tape, go with the putty. There's no way to fix it other than taking the joints apart in reverse until you reach your leak and then doing it again. Fun…fun…fun…


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


*Steve:

Call the Gas Co.*

Here in So. Cal., they will come out and check it out for *FREE…*
... they will adjust as required BUT will NOT repair… they WILL tell you where the leak is and tell you what the problem is and basically what has to be done to fix it.

... of course, you could go fishing with lit match… (kidding)... Not unless you know what you're doing!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


I just give each joint the smell test. If I get dizzy and fall down, I add more tape…


----------



## ed220

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Check the joints with soapy water. Bubbles mean u have a leak.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


... plus, all your joint will smell fresh and clean…


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


*Yes!*

I like the *Bubble way* better than the* Lit Match way*... LOL


----------



## DocK16

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Great slip and fall advice, I have an insurance agent/neighbor who is always wanting something made from my shop. Snowy weather is coming and I've got 2 pair of crutches and my snow shovel ready, but I need a little practice on my limp.


----------



## Geedubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Loved the video. Although I am in Oregon I grew up on Michigan although it was in lower Michigan…not the UP. Don't envy your cold winters. Got the the UP once deer hunting but can't remember some of the trip (for reasons which I am not comfortable disclosing).

Going to try some of the Trend cleaner based on your review. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Very nice job. Really like the tips and agree about that dang packaging! Can't believe I missed this one when you first put it out.

FYI- 60+ degrees here in NC


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


I went to an European store and everything is in metric. What do I do?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Time to heat the shop already? + some light humor*
> 
> This week the cameras catch us installing gas heating in the workshop *and *we share some of the tips that help us make multiples of the same project fast. *Plus*, we review the new Trend blade cleaner and their 60 tooth blade *and *wrap up with the return of the humor segment: "Stumpy's Evening Advice"- *where you learn how to get out of making projects for people*
> 
> By the way ditched the complicated four part per episode numbering system (1-1-2, etc.). You're welcome…


Settle down, Dave…. take a few deep breaths and relax… I'm gonna' help talk you through this…

First, get out of Europe. Then go to an American store where they use the real measuring system.

Keep me posted…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*

If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.

This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.

Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)

And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Hey Stumpy!

*Thank you ever so much for that fantastic Nail Tip!
Now, I will have to spend a lot of time sorting my nails as to what side the house they go on!
What a great way to spend your time on when snuggled in front of a nice warm fire!*

Thank you again! Great Tip!

The rest of the Video was good too…

*Merry Christmas
and
Happy New Years!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Thanks Joe!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Another great one Stumpy. They are rolling right along. And some good tips to. I think I'll pass on the gift for the wife. She might want to dovetail my forehead
Civil war relics? Do you have a friend that is a collector?


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Not bad Stumpy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Not bad? These get better and better! Keep goin'


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Thanks, Stumpy!

A wise old woodworker (probably the same guy you were listening to) once told me "You CAN'T HAVE too many clamps." Never was sure if he was telling me to get more or give some away.

I'll bet you tool-buying strategy doesn't work as well as mine. Let's say there is a tool I want that costs $300. I don't even mention it to my wife. I just go to the bank, withdraw $600, then give her $300 and tell her to go buy something for herself because she deserves it. The new tool NEVER get's noticed.

Next time you tip a Vernors, remember me … we can't get the good stuff over here in Cheesehead land.

-Gerry


----------



## BrandonW

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Stumpy, your gift strategy is what we call a Homer Simpson gift.


----------



## AttainableApex

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


i met a guy once who had to many clamps. seriously though he had like over 4,000 4in c clamps


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Gerry: Hey, you noticed that, did you? Last time I cracked a Faygo Rock & Rye at the end, another Michigan exclusive!


----------



## tinnman65

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Good job Stumpy, I don't always comment but I always watch.


----------



## Eagle1

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Hey Stumpy. I usually buy it then put it under the bench or shelf. Then when it gets a lot of dust on it. I find a excuse for her to help me out in the shop. When she comes out I make sure I am pulling out the new toy. When she asks when did you get that. I tell her I bought that a long time ago look at all the dust on it.

At least it works for me.


----------



## sras

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


I think this is your best video yet! Had me grinning and chuckling all the way through. Nice clamp rack design - I like the layered idea.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


I agree with sras, this is definitely the best yet and was really good to watch. The only "fault" I can give it is with the sound, different segments have different sound levels, which if addressed, would make this offering a superb piece of work.
You have improved everything; a relaxed and very informative Stumpy that is sure to please people ….. you got it made, son.


----------



## alysonsdad

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Eagle1, Thats my strategy, great minds think a like.


----------



## OnlyJustME

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Another good one and better each time. Very nice design on the clamp rack. I'll need to get more clamps to fill it. Your videos remind me of the Red Green show. He always used duct tape though so you one up'd him. )


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Thanks Matt!


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Kudos!!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Came over to check out how many projects you have posted. Still the same chair? lol You're one chair up on me. Took some time to watch the video posted here on the blog. Keep it up, ya got some talent. And "ya got a little Red Green duct tape inthere didn't ya." A little, very little Minasoten!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Very nicely done. I'll need to try that new tool idea. I noticed that like myself you hang your clamps OPEN. I've never understood hanging them all closed up. When was the last time you reached for a clamp and said "dang it! It's open and need it closed all the way!". I don't know about others but I seem to have a habit of needing a clamp NOW! While reaching for it with one hand. (yes I preach my. La
Ps out for a glue up but I still always seem to be reaching for one rather urgently. Usually a smaller one to use as a third/forth hand


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


Ever watch that show "Ax Men"? One guy lost his hand and he has a big clamp attachment that he attaches to the end of the arm for working. I bet one of those would be handy in the workshop…


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


I have on occasion had too many clamps - they were all the wrong clamp for the job at hand. So the accurate statement should be "you can never have too many of the right clamp."


----------



## Gary777

StumpyNubs said:


> *OUR BEST EPISODE YET- If I do say so myself...*
> 
> If you haven't seen the show yet, this may be the episode to start with. It's fast moving, introduces a great project, and features the twisted sense of humor that makes Stumpy Nubs videos unique.
> 
> This week the workshop finds itself designing a clamp rack that will hold 48 clamps in just 3X2' of wall space.
> 
> Then Stumpy reviews "stretchy tape" (whatever that is…)
> 
> And finally (my favorite part) Stumpy tries to figure out how to get out of trouble with the wife over buying an expensive new tool. (Funny stuff)


This was great! Love your stuff Stumpy! Thanks for creating all of these great shows!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *

What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…

Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)

This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Stumpy… *you are getting Scary Sharp! * LOL

Very good!

Thank you.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Stumpy your my hero… like you if I can make it I will 
very clever design features I believe I must now have a work sharp in my shop 
Keep up the good work I really like this format 
By the way do you have a favorite Hockey team 
I say GOOOOOOO Wings Happy New Year 
Rob


----------



## JockChris

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


You got some cool ideas there… keep em flyin…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


A favorite Hockey team? I haven't missed a Wings game in fifteen years!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Loved this one. Got wanting a Work Sharp just so I can build the stand you did.


----------



## nikko18

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Oh man, wish you had done this two months ago, already bought an extra wheel and the wide blade attachment. Luckily, they are cheaper at amazon, but still, I really like your platform idea.

By the way, one day you should do a Red Green Show tribute episode, maybe focus on duct tape in the work shop, or turn a k-car into a lathe.

Keep your stick on the ice

Nick


----------



## Çggghgyt

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Stumpy - great tips and I really enjoy your videos. I was going to build a stand for my WS3000 so I could do wider plane blades, but I like your design much better. A couple of questions - do you put the buffing compound directly on the mdf or do you use a worn out piece of sandpaper as a base? Also, can you provide the measurements for the stand so we don't have to figure it out ourselves when we "leverage" your design?

Gary


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Stumpy this one was the best. Your worksharp mods are brilliant. You jokes were very funny. The Wright brothers and popcorn twist was great. I enjoyed your shop dogs. Great show. Keep em coming.
One question. What is the deal with the opening?
Did you take a tree out of a park only to build a birdhouse out of it for the ranger?
O K that was two questions.


----------



## ShaneA

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Good job Stumpy, I may have to build the little stand as well, it looks very practical. Well done sir.


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Stumpy-Nice to see a video that actually lives up to the hype! Your shows are fun to watch and I learn something from each one. Thanks!

There's one thing I have never liked about the WS3000 … that's the little 2" x 2" 400-grit sandpaper sheets that go on the ramp. Once I get the backs flat and polished, I hate dragging them over the 400-grit when I'm working on the bevel. My solution: I use a very fine diamond stone next to the WS3000 to knock off the wire and maintain the polish on the back of the tool. Only takes a couple of strokes.

The buffing compound is a great idea. I found some MDF scraps this morning out in the shed … now I'm off to the shop to turn some discs.

-Gerry


----------



## 58j35bonanza

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Great show Stumpy. I really enjoyed this one, I'm still smiling.


----------



## woodmaker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Great video Stumpy!
I see many mods to my machine coming up.


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Stumpys' idea of using MDF discs and buffing compound instead of glass platters and sandpaper inspired me to whip up some discs and give it a try.

You might know that I couldn't find the package of buffing compound sticks that have been laying around the shop for 3 or 4 years! But at least, I've got the MDF discs ready when I do locate it (I'll probably find it right after I buy some more).



-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


*Garyb6*- I did make a sketchup model before I built it, but I want to make some adjustments now that I built it. Then I can send you the file if you like. The buffing compound goes right on the MDF, it is a nice, flat surface for it.

*superdav721*- The opening? When I was a kid my uncle lived in the U.P. He built hundreds of birdhouses for the Seney Wildlife Refuge. That was what got me first interested in woodworking. So it's a tribute to him.

*Dane*- I was going to post it as a project. You beat me to it!


----------



## Çggghgyt

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Thanks Stumpy. I'll send you a PM with email address to send sketchup file to.


----------



## Sparky518

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Does compound become useless after twenty five years? I'm getting some action from my set-of-four, but I'm wondering whether new compound would work better?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


I think it may dry out a bit, but not become useless.The grit should still be in there.


----------



## opalko

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Very late to this thread, but, does the paper on the MDF not tear when sharpening anything? Just doesn't seem strong enough to hold up to, say, a rough chisel surface..?


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


opalko,
Paper? I'm confused. (easily done!)

MDF (medium density *F*iberboard) does not have a "paper" cover. MDO (medium density *O*verlay) does have a paper cover (overlay).


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


If you're talking about the sandpaper that you can attach to the MDF discs; no problems with tearing at all.


----------



## opalko

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Ok, thanks - does the compound go directly onto the MDF surface?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Yes it does. It comes in sticks like big crayons and you scribble it onto the MDF disc. The heat from the blade causes it to liquefy and spread out. But don't over do it, if you cake it on you will have a hard time spreading it out and it will hone the blade unevenly. Less is more.


----------



## opalko

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Ok, thanks! I read in another thread about using a buffing pad and got lost as to how that would work.


----------



## DW833

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


Will the worksharp 3000 sharpen mortise chisels?


----------



## TheDane

StumpyNubs said:


> *Who said Stumpy isn't very sharp? *
> 
> What do you get when you combine unlimited resources with the greatest woodworking mind ever? This week Stumpy demonstrates the opposite of that…
> 
> Stumpy turns his Work Sharp 3000 into a super-duper sharpening machine that works without sandpaper and accepts Tormek jigs. Then turns his sarcasm and twisted humor loose on the viewer emails. (Who knew handplanes and popcorn had so much in common…)
> 
> This is part one of a 2 part sharpening series. Next week we make some fully adjustable, sliding grinder tool rests, make our own Tormek jig, and show you how to get a Tormek style wet sharpening system for about $50!


DW833-You may not be able to use the 'ramp', but you certainly could sharpen in the top of the platter.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*THERE'S A CHICKEN IN THE WORKSHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Lots of hand tool work leads Stumpy to develop his own fully featured, completely adjustable, precisely accurate, sliding grinder tool rest. And how did a CHICKEN get into the workshop?


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *THERE'S A CHICKEN IN THE WORKSHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Lots of hand tool work leads Stumpy to develop his own fully featured, completely adjustable, precisely accurate, sliding grinder tool rest. And how did a CHICKEN get into the workshop?


Stumpy I want your gold wrench. And we are going to have to do something about rust control on your saws. On the subject of animals, today my cat comes in the shop while I am soldiering copper wires to re-bar. It didn't get him bad but his new name is saftycat. Poor thing, but I keep telling them get out. Being a cat they just look at you like [who me].
Great video and a very nice jig. I tried this with an articulated arm. It wound up to bulky. I like your jig with the purchase of the veritas rig. Another good one with tips, jigs and humor. Well written and done. Keep em coming.


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *THERE'S A CHICKEN IN THE WORKSHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Lots of hand tool work leads Stumpy to develop his own fully featured, completely adjustable, precisely accurate, sliding grinder tool rest. And how did a CHICKEN get into the workshop?


a great way to end my day, now i shall dream of roosters…well ill convert that into fried chicken…so bring the potato salad stumpy and ill also fix the apple pie…and we will smile while that rooster goes down with some bites of potato salad and pie…....great video stumpy…grizz


----------



## davidroberts

StumpyNubs said:


> *THERE'S A CHICKEN IN THE WORKSHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Lots of hand tool work leads Stumpy to develop his own fully featured, completely adjustable, precisely accurate, sliding grinder tool rest. And how did a CHICKEN get into the workshop?


I'm renaming you StumpyNUTS. You are a nut, but in a good way. Really excellent demonstration / how to videos you are producing. I bought the Veritas system. Should have waited on your video! I plan to set up another grinder to avoid changing out wheels. Think I'll save $60 and give your design a try. A shop Chicken would keep the june bugs nervous. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *THERE'S A CHICKEN IN THE WORKSHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Lots of hand tool work leads Stumpy to develop his own fully featured, completely adjustable, precisely accurate, sliding grinder tool rest. And how did a CHICKEN get into the workshop?


*Cute "Chick"!*

*Great Legs too!*

You sure have her 'trained' well! *She Sits*... *She Lays Down*... etc. LOL

I'd like to see a* Demo* of your grinder using several of your Holders…
... possible to do… *in your spare time?* LOL

Yep… Stumpy really is a NUT…
... a Stumpy*Nut*! LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*

What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!

And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!

Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.

Enjoy!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Always enjoy your posts Stumpy.


----------



## 280305

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Great episode - it's always a treat to watch somebody drilling through a plane body!

Thanks.


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


good one stumpy…thank you for doing this show…i enjoy it…..grizz


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


dont know what berth will think about drilling into a plane…....did ya blow one al…....i only own a few…made me nervous…but stumpy pulled it out…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks Grizz, Chuck and Craftsman!


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Good work on all the episodes! You've earned it indeed! I've been watching em, just haven't always commented.
I've got an old craftsman rabbet plane that I kinda hate. I sure wish drilling some new holes in it would make it cut as nice as your jackrabbet plane do!


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


BTW, when are you gonna introduce us to your slacker shop help?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks, Salvage. My shop "slackers" are whatever friends or family happens to be helping out on any particular day. And they refuse to be on film! They seem to think it makes you look dumb… don't know where they get that idea…


----------



## SalvageCraft

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Ahah! I knew you were smarter than you look (the camera adds -20 IQ points, you know  !


----------



## InternetApprentice

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


Love it keep it up.


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


I knew there was reason why I didn't throw those old planes out 
You may have saved there life from being put into …....Oh dare I say 
A GARAGE SALE Oh no

Love your show Stumpy keep it up…................ and go Wings


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


what's the 2×4 contest…...I see you have entries, but what is the prize????

a power-matic table saw would be a good prize… 

I liked your plane modification also.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Now that's just plane smart! (Hand plane surgery and tubafores)*
> 
> What to do with a couple old, useless hand planes? This week Stumpy takes a hack saw to a pair of Stanley's and a rabbet plane is born!
> 
> And what's a tubafore? Stumpy tames one, and it makes him feel like a real man!
> 
> Finally, we rant about the new fangled technology in the workshop.
> 
> Enjoy!


The contest details are here.

There will be prizes for 1st-3rd places (woodworking books & DVD's).


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*

It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!

The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…

It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


----------



## JGM0658

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


)))))


----------



## 559dustdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Hey StumpyNubs, Thanks for adding some extra fun around here.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


More thrilling than The Oscars !


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Sitting here with my morning coffee anticpating the rest of the house to wake up so I can get in my workshop and I stumble upon this!
Stumpy…..you're awesome!

Give us more!


----------



## 280305

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


*Stumpy* -
That is an awesome video. You did a great job. Thanks for running the contest.

Congratulations all!


----------



## ellen35

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


I'm so jealous! 
This is awesome!


----------



## saddletramp

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


8o)


----------



## ncdon

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


After watching the this video i've got to say. Great contest, great idea, great job.


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Great contest. You have bread new life into this site and your videos are great! Keep up the good work.

ps. I would expect nothing less from a U.P.'r like myself.


----------



## Randy_ATX

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Very entertaining Stumpy. Hope to see you on PBS someday.


----------



## SPalm

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Well done my friend, well done.

My shop dog Roxy really perked up at the end of the show. Hmmm, maybe this means something. (?)

Steve


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Stumpy a wonderful contest. We all had a great time. Grats to all who entered, we all win. Whats next? Best door stop, best use of sawdust, or best scraps for BBQ smoking…..


----------



## scrollgirl

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


This was a wonderful contest! Congratulations to ALL the winners (and those who tried!) I loved seeing the entries and following along and I had a great time just watching. Thanks Stumpy for organizing this and making it a fun event for all! Way to go! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


congrats to everyone-- for their hard work and dedication, and all out good time/s gr8 stuff OH, and Stumpy for all his gr8 video and awards presentation.. Stumpy: "this wood-wine's for u"


----------



## Maveric777

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


I would rather watch this than the Oscars any day. Hats off to you Stumpy and all who participated in one cool contest. Enjoyed very much….


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


It sure has been fun just observing. (This year, look out 2nd annual!) Great contest, lot's of fun! Forget Norm and Tommy, We have Stumpy!


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


hilarious! love the background music. who is it?


----------



## xwingace

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


My mom is going to be so proud! I better run upstairs and tell her.
Great vid Stumpy!


----------



## sras

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


It's been fun! Excellent video!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Sorry I accidentally called you "XwingRACE" in the video! Glad you can take a joke, I was worried about that one! I think you should make that photo your LJ avatar image!


----------



## OnlyJustME

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


What great fun and projects. Excellent Video as usual Stumpy. With all those great projects made from a simple tuba-fore, just imagine what could be done with a tuba-six. lol Possibly 2 paper weights, or if you mill it just right you could eek out 3 even. Maybe a step up for the next contest? 
Thanks again Stumpy.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Thanks everyone for making this a fun and exciting event!

Stumpy-you went above and beyond, my man. Good work!
In another life, I used to do post-editing of audio and video for video-game production. I can appreciate that it is a lot of work producing your videos. Thank you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Stumpy - Typed a response yesterday, looks like it didn't make it past "Enter" on my keyboard… Just wanted to say this was an excellent video. Very entertaining, humorous, and spot-on with the winners in every category. Well done! Bravo! Encore!


----------



## Rob_n_Wood

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


I would like to congratulate all the entrants in this most entertaining of contest. I watched as different people entered there projects some with great skill and some with great humor. I want to give a special thanks to Stump for his idea that motivated so many fellow woodworkers. This just goes to show all the things that can be accomplished with a little ingenuity.. Again Thanks Stumpy for hosting this one


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Some great humor in this video as well as the effort you put into it!!!! This is one of the reasons this website is so great. Love the short tie really sets the tone. LOL You make me proud to be an Ex-Michigander Stumpy! Great job on this. I really enjoyed it and had to put the TV on pause so I could concentrate.


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Stumpy, this video is great, very funny, thanks. Bob


----------



## poospleasures

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Great show my wife watched with me and we really laughed a lot. Thanks


----------



## randomray

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


Great show , I'm going to have to enter the next contest .


----------



## plantek

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


How fun…
thanks for the laughs and your participation in this site.
I've checked out your regular site and enjoyed that too.
Keep posting.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *A night as big as the Oscars! "TUBAFORE" CONTEST RESULTS!!!*
> 
> It's a night so special that Stumpy put on a tie!
> 
> The latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking reveals who won the 2X4 contest, who lost, and who the heck is that guy in the wizard outfit…
> 
> It's twelve of the best minutes you're likely to spend today… enjoy…


great vid, thanks


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*

In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…






Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.

The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.





































A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I'm the 1st one here…....... yeee haaaa I haven't watched it yet, cuz I'm typin this message.. gotta go watch


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Grab the popcorn Roger, I'm right behind you…..


----------



## GMman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Great video love the way you use the pocket holes.
Thanks


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Great show Stumpy. I have the Kreg PH master set. Use it a bunch and love it…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


... heck… I commented on the other thread… Why have it in two places?!


----------



## Sanman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


The best part is now I feel like I could do this, thanks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


It's actually in three places on LJ's, Joe, as well as several other sites…

On LJs, this is classified as a blog, and so it shows up in the blog section. But since it has a video in it, it also automatically shows up in the video section. I don't control that. This time I also added it to the forum thread where people have been following my videos. That is not a new thread started for this video, it is the old contest thread that we have continued to chat on, so I have been using it to update the happenings on the show until the time comes for another contest.

You can comment on all of them, one of them, or none at all. Your call!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Apparently I'm not here, I'm there (Old Contest Thread). But I was told; 'You can't there from here!"

Great video!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Fine.


----------



## yrob

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Nice show. This biscuit jointer contraption is very interesting.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I liked it a lot I hope to see it at the next Cannes Festaval


----------



## 559dustdesigns

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I really like your biscuit joiner machine. 
Keep up the great posts here, I really enjoyed this one. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Another enjoyable Saturday morning with Stumpy (and Steve) - beats going out in the freezing cold workshop!

You've really got video production nailed now, Stumpy, you may have a totally new career opening up as a TV presenter!

As someone who *doesn't* have hundreds of clamps, the pocket screw system will be added to 'pop in a few brads to hold it whilst gluing' technique.

But the feature I liked most about this video was the height adjustment for the biscuit joiner jig using screw-driven wedges. Simple when you see it, but cleverly conceived, and probably very accurate.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Great ideas and it all makes me smile.

Jamie


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Stumpy, your shows are getting better and better. The new biscuit machine is a great idea. Looking forward to the tool box build. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


gr8 show Stumps. I even stood up and started clapping. the only thing missing is PorkyPig at the end: "ba-de-ba-dee-ba-dats-all-folks". sorry it took me so long to post. I got so excited to see I was the 1st one here, I went n got a bowl o ice-cream (that's my popcorn), and then, forgot to come back n watch the show. I think I'm gonna spend my Sunday tryin ta think of what I can do to spend my time on Sunday, oh, and have a few cold ones, cuz, like u said, I deserve em.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


They keep getting better. While I found the biscuit making machine interesting I really benefited from the pocket hole portion of the show.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Pretty funny and good info your growing on me darn! LOL I have been a big fan of pocket hole for a while now very fast and easy! Look fwd to the next one.


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Pocket holes work great are easy to use and come in handy all all sorts of projects…..so why do I always feel like I'm less of a woodworker when I use them?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I was talking to a well known professional woodworker (I won't mention his name  about using biscuits and pocket hole screws. Suffice to say, he denied using them. And for joinery, I agree. Fine furniture is called "fine" because of the time honored techniques as much as for the durability. I would have to agree with another well known woodworker (Tommy MacDonald) who referred to them once, if I remember right, as "that junk" when making a several thousand dollar Bombay secretary. If you're investing a bundle in mahogany, it just feels dirty to use pocket holes!

But I am NOT a well known woodworker. I try to represent the regular guys with regular shops. So I am not embarrassed to say I like biscuits and pocket hole screws.

HOWEVER, on the rare occasion that I try to make an heirloom piece, I don't use them because I am looking for the challenge a traditional build, not the convenience of modern technology. That's why I hand cut dovetails when I can machine them faster.

...funny thing is, that professional woodworker that I left unnamed, he machines most of his dovetails! So he's at least a little bit human like the rest of us!


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I wish I had your talent as far as sketch up goes good work Jim. As far as joinery to each their own,if you like biscuits go for it. I like mine with a little Jam. )


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Hello Stumpy,

I really like the music in your show! Pocket holes and biscuits are fine by me, and even Norm,
used them so it's gotta be acceptable! The harbor freight thingy is questionable….lot of extra
work with no actual benefit. Love your tool cabinet sketch up though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Thanks, Bob!

*To me, the biscuit joining machine serves two purposes that a lot of woodworkers would like:*

1: It is a lot faster and vastly more convenient to use a bench mounted biscuit joiner. You don't have to clamp down the board, people without a traditional woodworking bench with all of it's clamping options will really like that. And you don't have to worry about the joiner rocking during the plunge cut, which is very easy to do on the edge of a board.

2: A good quality joiner is expensive. Not everyone can afford to spend $200+ for a Porter Cable. Harbor Freight's version is really a piece of junk because of that plastic fence, so there was really no cheap option for a lot of woodworkers. This option makes a very poor joiner produce results equal to a very good one.

So for a couple days work, some plywood scraps, a $40-50 HF joiner (which they may already have but choose not to use because of the issues I mentioned above) and a $10 set of drawer slides, a guy can have a biscuit joiner that actually improves their projects rather than adding to their frustration.

If a person has a high quality biscuit joiner, and doesn't mind clamping each board down individually (which isn't as big of a deal if you are only doing a couple at a time), then this may not be for them.

But for me, I LOVE IT just because I love to build my own stuff!


----------



## jmos

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Great video Stumpy. Interesting idea with the biscuit jointer jig.

The cabinet looks great, are you considering making the plans available (for a fee or for free)?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I just finished the plans. I added a hold down and safety guard for the blade too.

I am going to put them in "The Stumpy Nubs Store" on Etsy this evening. I am still trying to figure out a fair price. It won't be much. I am trying to raise some cash for some new filming equipment.


----------



## BrandonW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Great vid! I especially like how you keep your hand planes warm and ready on the stove.


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


I've never clamp my boards to the work bench when biscuit joining.
I never knew anyone that has. I guess with a harbor freight one you
might have to???? My biscuit joiner is not expensive It cost $ 170
at Sears, I bought it for $ 69 buck as clearance item which if you
wait long enough say I think about July, my local store sells routers
biscuit joiners, Freud dado blades at about 50 to 80% off. I have 
32 palm routers that normally sell for 100-120 at sears that I bought 
for 35 bucks each. Wish I could get a WS3000 for 50% off….I liked
that video too….but even on E-Bay the used ones sell for the same
price as new….What a rip!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Wow, I gotta get to Sears…


----------



## JulianLech

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Your biscuit joining machine is very clever and would definitely be more efficient if you had numerous biscuits slots to cut. I often use biscuits when gluing up boards, mainly to help with alignment.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


If anybody wants a sketchup model, go to our Etsy store and help support the show!


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Wow I have 2 palm routers not 32….Little typo….


----------



## 489tad

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Nice machine design.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.

The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Your are a practical, creative inspired woodworker. I like that you are finding your way. And you know how to stand out.  The 2×4 projects and finding common applications is a niche. Thought it very creative.

You reminded me. I have a biscut machine as well. Forgot about it. I have observed some practical well known builders of furniture use them. They serve a place. Saw "Norm" mount faces to his cabinets with it. It's on my list to bring out of its protective case. 

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Tom,

Pocket screws are a great mechaical joiner. Lot of strength and durability. also not as messy? I have gotten a few lessons from some practical MN wood masters. They use them for plywood cabinets in commercial settings. When you are doing time and materials unless you are doing a visual like a drawer they don't use them.

If you can hand cut a dovetail you have mastered one of the joints in woodworking. If you are building period pieces, and you want to be authentic in your recreations then dovetails it is?

If you are selling your work, many people look for that joint.

But Biscuits, pocket screws, and other modern joining such as new glues all have a place in what we accomplish.

I used screws to build my entire work bench, and it is a monster! LOL


----------



## gavinzagreb

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Like your videos and sense of humour.
Is there any advantage with your machine over just doing it on a router table?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


In my opinion (and if you do a quick search on Lumber Jocks you'll see that this opinion is almost universal) cutting biscuit slots with a router is awkward and difficult to do accurately because there is no good way to plunge the workpiece into the blade. Of course you could clamp a block to the router and use it to rock the piece into the blade, but that only works on very short boards, and it is a hassle to keep changing that clamp around.

The idea behind my machine is you don't have to clamp anything, no stops to set. You just slide the board alontg the fence and pull the handle whenever you want to make a slot.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


cool video, thanks man


----------



## 58j35bonanza

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Biscuits and the ULTIMATE tool cabinet!!!!*
> 
> In this episode we unveil our shop-made bench top biscuit joining machine designed for fast, accurate glue-ups… and we begin the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet Build". Plus, Stumpy gives you a list of things to do with your Sundays now that football season is over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some screen shots of the sketchup drawing for the machine. The most difficult part about the build was the mount for the joiner. It took a lot of work to get the design just right. If it's not right, the movement is not accurate.
> 
> The lift adjustment mechanism for the table had to be redesigned a couple of times tool. But I finally found the proper way to address all of the issues that contribute to accurate adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of plans is available in our Etsy store ... check it out and help support our show!


Nice show.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*

It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…

In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.

Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)






Want to build it? Here's the plans.

The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!

Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Looks like a COOL jig!

How long do you think one could make one… from your plans?

... approximate Cost of materials?

Thank you.

*edit:*
I had no problems viewing the video at all…


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


hey stumpy, did you do something different this time with your video, i have a pretty fast connection and this is the first time your video wouldnt play without stopping all the time, just wondered, so im having to download it instead of just playing it…, but thanks for another good video…...im waiting for the download to finish…grizz


----------



## timbit2006

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


I'm definitely going to be making that dovetail jig.

Where can you buy the 75 dollars pieces of rubber you're talking about?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


*Joe*- It took me two weeks to make it, but that's because I was designing it as I went. I even had to throw an entire, finished one away because I wasn't satisfied with the design (it didn't have the micro adjust feature.) But, now that I went through all the work and frustration, the plans should make it very easy to build, I'd say in a weekend. And it will cost less than $50 in materials I think.

*Grizz*- I did improve the video quality on this one. It's a different format which means a larger file. I have no trouble streaming it, but if you find that ti stops on you, pause the video and let it buffer for a minute. That should help.

If anyone else has trouble let me know…

*Tyrone*- There's a link to the plans under the video above… Oh, the sanding blocks? They are made by Festool. You can get them at Woodcraft. I know Festool makes great stuff at obscene prices, but this one is just nuts.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Hey stumphster,

You do good work, and ya got a pretty good sense of humer. Don't defame the "Norm" , If his nieghbor who works nights is watching, ya could be getting yourself into legal issues.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


I don't think my obviously sarcastic joke was in any way defamation of character. And I think Norm would agree.


----------



## timbit2006

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


This is absolutely ridiculous…
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/festoolsandingblocksetwithsysmini.aspx
I wonder what their sales are on that.


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


no problems viewing it the second time…who knows…...but thanks again…good show, great jig…...now this old dog is going to take a nap…


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy, I truly look forward to your vids when they come out. It's like waiting for a beloved TV show to make a new episode. Just the right mix of humor, information, and of course class.. real class.

Thanks.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


A great jig again. I can't wait to see it in action on the new cabinet. And tails first wins again. Keep them coming Stumpy, they get better each time.


----------



## plantek

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Nice job.
Good looking jig.
I agree with the prices of some tools being ridiculous.
Keep posting.


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


I thought it was a pretty good buy when I picked up that $700 fishing rod organizer! You're telling me it does more than that?!? And I could have made my own???

Great show as always! Already looking forward to the next one. Keep them coming!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


yes yes and yes… gr8 vid as always. you and the stumpy team are engineering magicians!  I totally agree on the cost of a lot of stuff. It's like that with anything that you like to do. There should be a line drawn somewhere. Hummmmmmm come on, can we come up with a 200 dollar writing utensil that will make a straight line?? I gotta git my thinkin beard / whoops, I mean hat on.


----------



## sandhill

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


*Tyrone* I agree it makes me not want to buy anything from them when I see them just put crap out there to sell at ridiculous prices.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


I went into Woodcraft today and told them I wanted to see those $75 sanding blocks. They didn't have them is stock, but the guy laughed about it. He said he sometimes take out one of the routers from the display case and caresses it and says to himself "so this is what $700 feels like…" (True story!)


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy, another very funny video. You really impressed me with this project. A working dovetail jig? Wow! You're going to start competing with Mathias over at woodgears.ca soon.

Thanks for all the hard work, insight and humor.

Bob


----------



## treg

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy, you're so right about the obscene prices that some tools have on them. I think most of us "regular guys' with "regular wallets" spend a lot of time searching for ways to save money in ours shops. Your videos and opinions are refreshing….thanks!


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


As the guy in Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in used to say - 'Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrry Interesting' Jig

Perhaps one of the LJs who has a metalworking CAD-CAM system could set up to make the fingers for us - but out of aluminium?

BTW, Stumpy - is it my imagination, or are you getting younger ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Hardwood fingers work just fine as long as you are very careful to make them accurately. If you take your time, they come out very nice, and you get that warm feeling of making something out of wood that all woodworkers enjoy!

I'm not getting younger, in fact I am about to turn 34. But I am getting better looking.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Which - no doubt - you attribute to clean, healthy living (and cold ones ?)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy,
You didn't disappoint! Couldn't see that happening anyway. The wait was well worth it. Great Video, Great Jig, yada, yada, yada…......


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Extremly impressive jig Stumpy!!!!

I have the watered down porter cable jig, and I think it shoulda at
least came with the Stumpy theme music (on 8 track) for that kinda
money.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy, I don't know how you made all of the fingers…

but…

I pictured you taking a long piece of Hard Maple, close to 1×2 or whatever…
... ripping & cutting the angles, slots, etc….

Then slicing them up into individual fingers… & drilling holes, etc. as required…

How did you make them?

That's probably the most Critical part of the whole jig… isn't it?


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Wow,

A serious, and eductional video! You have a winner! Hope you get some serious buyers to help you along. I had time this morning to see the video, and it holds my fleeting attention. LOL! You make some good points. And It appears well thought out. I think only time will let you know the strengths and weaknesses of the jig.

Several years back I looked for a dovetail jig that was inexpensive and I could pay on the "poor boy" budget. Critiques were consistant in the area of sloppiness. And badly cut or warped jigs.

Looks like you have thought this through. 

Wow, your name on a hat! Excellent! Hats and tee's are a way of supporting the show. It's gotta take some time to get this stuff done? And I hope your infamey, and your fame continue to grow. LOL

LOOKIING FORARD TO THE NEXT STUMPHY NUBBS WORKSHOP VIDEO!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy, I have tried to watch your vid on 2 different accessions, and both times I got an error message. Are you posting and taking the vid down from time to time?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Nope, Roger. Sounds like operator error to me. If you like I could just come over to your house and preform it live for you?


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Oh there is a joke in that one some where…...


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


The all new, "Stumpy Revival Road Show", performed in front of a live audience, right in your own living room. Stumpy, wood we have to supply saw dust or do you bring your own??? When does the show hit the road & can I schedule a show?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


Stumpy,
Definitely NOT operator error …... bloody cheek, remember I retired from IS/IT?
Could be a problems----oops "issue" with my ISP, probably sold more bandwidth than they have available - again! Traceroute points to them.
Nice of you to offer a dog and pony @ my pad, dude, You the Man.
Sorry we are fresh out of popcorn and only have sheep's eyeballs leftovers which now smell like they are on the blink …........ nudge, nudge, wink, wink.
I'll try again later when all the church people get off line, perhaps after evensong?


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


I want a front row seat, but, maybe I should bring some plastic drop cloth as a cover from the sprays of sawdust that may be coming my way…..............just like a Gallager concert


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


nice jig stumpy in my shop taking a break from a work on a bench build and looking around the net . i'm going to get some plans as soon as i get thur with this work bench .looks like itll work .i agree these tool company s are getting a little greedy seems like.how hard was it to make those fingers on it


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


*Eddie*- The fingers aren't hard to do if you take your time. They have to be precise, but a band saw and a table saw is all you need.


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *The "Amazing Dovetail Machine" and why are tools so expensive?*
> 
> It's new, it's improved, the quality is better, the sound isn't that great… Yes, it's another episode of the woodworking show that makes Norm little series look like Teleubbies…
> 
> In this episode we introduce a fully featured, micro adjustable dovetail jig that is so epic, it can only be called a "MACHINE"! And then I rant about how expensive some tools are.
> 
> Enjoy… (More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to build it? Here's the plans.
> 
> The next episode will take a look at the other side of the issue- my tried and true techniques for hand cut dovetails… and how to fix them when you screw them up!
> 
> Oh… here's those $75 hunks of rubber.


damn it i knew i shouldn't have threw out those old tires! SEE HONEY I TOLD YOU I WOULDA USED THOSE DAMN TIRES. WE WERE SITTIN ON A GOLD MINE BUT NOOOOO GOTTA CLEAN OUT THE GARAGE!!

LOL

great video as usual!

and have a cold one my friend


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*

Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.

(*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)






Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


One more or the books Stumpy. I do like to see how people cut there tails. No two guys are alike. If you are taking a vote I am Tail first kinda guy. I gata ask, did I see you using a mortice chisel on waste removal? 
Great video!
Keep them coming.
Stumpy I want you to know my wife had laid down for bed and your opening came on. After the punch line about Pooh, she came out from under the cover and I had to assure her you were joking. Now that was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Great show. Eagerly awaiting my next fix. Dovetail fix, that is!

I got lucky, I showed up early & there was no line to get in! I got front row center seating!

I think my favorite part was the "Push-Me-Pull-You" saw, a very clever solution! A solution to a problem I don't have….A dovetail saw that is. I don't have a dovetail saw, YET, but I will as soon as I have ALL the power tools I need. Unless of course, I can score one on CL.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Here here stumpy, keep making your own jigs. It's called a Jig for a reason


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Nice Video…

I like to cut the Tails first…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Great video stumpy. i haven't started doing dove tails yet something i really want to do.i learned a lot from your video. several months ago i bought a 18 in. leaigh dove tail jig on ebay and it cost couldn't wait for it after trying to learn it i knew it was way to much for me i sold it and knew there had to be a cheaper and better way.i haven't gave up on learning them i'll get it some day just feel intimidated by them .thank for the lesson on dove tails and also thanks for the time and money you spend to teach us beginners some times a little humor makes the load of learning a little liter thanks stumpy


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Great video again, Stumpy - My Saturday treat!

For some reason, today I noticed that there are no 'ums' or 'ahs' in your commentary - which is quite remarkable for ANY production, and especially so for videos produced on a weekly basis whilst you are doing many other things to earn a living at the same time. My congratulations on you splendid technique.

But . . . perhaps get a windshield/pop filter for your 'close-up' microphone ?


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


very good video as always Stumps. I'll do some hand cut dovetails one o these days, and some machined ones too. My chisels are sharp n ready, but, I think I will go on a hunt for that video you mentioned….. hummmmmmm where is it


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


enjoy the vid once again
thx


----------



## woodsmithshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


I'm with you on the Oscars and Hollywood elite Stumpy, maybe that is the only way that they can justify their existence.
good video too.


----------



## Visions

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Darn you Stumps! You stole my idea on the saw! Well, sort of.

I have an old hand-saw handle I have modified (I have fat hands) and I was planning to go buy a Crown Gents saw this week (on sale at WoodCraft), and replace the straight handle with my traditional handle.

I did have plans to cut off the straight handle, and I probably still will. I just need a saw plate and spine, and being poor, low-cost is how it has to be.

Good video and good ideas there Stumpy! I like your videos more and more all the time.

Oh, and for my dovetails, I use an Incra Positioner most of the time, and do tails first in most all instances

I know, it's not "hand-cut", but you can't cut a double-double dovetail with a saw!


----------



## JGM0658

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


You know….there is not much "blue collar" on your videos…you are doing great. Your simple delivery, clear and short explanations and demonstrations are great. I wish you had done this back when I was learning dovetails.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Pins vs Tails and the 2 handled dovetail saw!*
> 
> Part two of the dovetail series shows how Stumpy cuts 'em with a 2 handles saw! Lots of great tips, and the twisted humor you've come to expect.
> 
> (*Note*- We're still trying to figure this new software out. Sorry for the quality inconsistencies. And the new microphones are on the way!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed part one of our 2 part dovetail series… here's a re-run! (This is the homemade dovetail machine episode from last week.)


Why are you so mean to doves? Always cutting their tails off! And then arguing if it's better to do it by hand or bandsaw or router! Dang! You are all sick!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*

In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.

This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.

One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!

Enjoy…






 More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Stumpy,
Another GREAT video!!!

I hate to tell you though, you are going to have to make another Box/finger joint jig. The first jig is just a stepping stone so that you can build a box/finger joint jig using box/finger joint joinery!!!

Oh man, I got butter from the popcorn all over my keyboard.

8398487t5ytgivf8de988ij0i12345_)(*bft…........Opps, i had to wipe down my keyboard.

Thanks for the video, jig & making 10-1/2 minutes of my life infotaining!!!!!


----------



## SuperDave

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


nice jig Stumpy, the template on the front is a very nice touch.


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


That is a fantastic useful and efficient box joint jig!!!!

Love your music too….


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


good show stumpy..really nice finger joint jig…


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Very industrious and duo-practical.


----------



## Visions

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Good thinking yet again Mr. Nubs! I like that better than Matthias Wandel's box joint jig for sure! The quick-release and the template are some good ideas!

You and I have a lot of the same work-shop habits, ie: making a lot of our own jigs, fixtures and machines that are normally just bought!

Still though, I gotta go with my single most useful jig for the box joints too, my faithful Incra positioner. 
Yeah, I know it ain't cheap, but that one jig will do everything that can be done on a router table with a fence, can do more dovetail variations than the best template jigs and with a lot less invested in templates, and it will do any kind of box-joint you can imagine, be it even spaced or variable.

You just gotta get one Stumpy. I know it's a big expense, and being rather poor myself, I felt it in my wallet for a long time when I bought mine, but I've never regretted it once, not the slightest.

Good job on the jig Stumpy, and keep up the good work!

Now, you gotta build your own Incra positioner!


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*Stumpy,*

Your approach, using the crank to move the Horiz. Sled reminds me of *Lynn's Jig…*
Are you familiar with it?

(NOTE: Scroll down to get to main content in the following links)*
Lynn's Jig
More pictures...
Plans Clarified

*

I like your use of the fixed Template to move it! *COOL approach!*


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Yyyyeeeeeesssssss, it's here!!!

Another great episode (Darn you, slow internet!)
So this is one of those things that I need to seriously consider building. Would there, perhaps, be plans available to download from the Stumpy Store?
It's either that, or I watch this video as many times as it takes for MY thick skull to absorb all these crazy ideas that you have put before us, into my tiny brain. 
Looking forward to the next episode! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Well done Stumpy, nice jig and great video


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*Kenny*- I bought an Incra positioner last week, actually. In truth, it's the Pinnacle edition for Woodcraft. It came with the fence, but not the sliding attachment for box joints, ect. I may make one and try it out some time.

I tend to prefer separate machines for separate uses. It's nice to just grab the box joint machine, or dovetail machine, slap it on top of the saw and go, rather than setting something up on the router, etc.

I adapted my Incra positioner to be used with my table saw fence. I did a segment about it for this week's show, but it had to be cut out to save time. I may put it in next weekend's show. I really like it, it gives me the features of the Incra lead screw fence system, but doesn't take up room on the table saw wings.

I plan on making adapters to use it on other machines, like the band saw, drill press, etc. I did a blog on it when I was still working out the details on the table saw adapter. since finished the design.)

As for making my own Incra Positioner… I came up with a design a while back. Rex and others have also chatted with me on their ideas. Problem is that lead screw technology is patented. So it's illegal to even make it for your own use.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*Gabe*: Yes, it's in the Stumpy Store right now for ten bucks. I think it's a pretty good deal!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*Joe*- That looks like a great design. The only problem I have with it, and every other one I've seen, is the difficulty of keeping everything aligned when wood is sliding across wood. The Woodgears jig uses wooden tracks. (I built one a year ago). The Lynn jig has a wooden carriage sliding across a wooden base. All of this requires the parts to fit loosely or else they bind. (Although Matthias did address that with his wedge shaped tracks, but it still binds more often that I'd like- at least the one I built does) That compromises accuracy, in my opinion.

My setup uses accu-ride bearing drawer slides. They never bind, and never wobble.

I also added a quick release feature which is a first (as far as I know) in any lead screw driven jig. I think that is essential to convenient operation. And finally, I added a template option to use when you want to cut a LOT of the exact same joint. It is even faster than using the lead screw advance.

I have been very vocal on LJ's about how much I think Matthias from Woodgears is a genius. But I like my design a lot better for the reasons I stated above.

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Ok Stumper, You hooked me on this one. I'll buy one of these just as soon as I sell a couple of my neighbors chickens after dark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Stumpy, Check your link on the Stumpy store above. I'm getting a three arm sweater and I already have one of those…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Fixed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Good thing I had a key to the back door…..


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Great work Stumpy. You have done it again. When the tool box is done are we going to need jig storage? JK
We love the video's and your handling of the software is getting better. Keep them coming. Thanks…..


----------



## yrob

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Thats a great machine ! I will probably buy those drawings. I think you hit pay day with this device.


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*Joe- That looks like a great design. The only problem I have with it, and every other one I've seen, is the difficulty of keeping everything aligned when wood is sliding across wood. The Woodgears jig uses wooden tracks. (I built one a year ago). The Lynn jig has a wooden carriage sliding across a wooden base. All of this requires the parts to fit loosely or else they bind. (Although Matthias did address that with his wedge shaped tracks, but it still binds more often that I'd like- at least the one I built does) That compromises accuracy, in my opinion.

My setup uses accu-ride bearing drawer slides. They never bind, and never wobble.

I also added a quick release feature which is a first (as far as I know) in any lead screw driven jig. I think that is essential to convenient operation. And finally, I added a template option to use when you want to cut a LOT of the exact same joint. It is even faster than using the lead screw advance.

I have been very vocal on LJ's about how much I think Matthias from Woodgears is a genius. But I like my design a lot better for the reasons I stated above.

Thanks for the comment!*
=======================================================

*Stumpy,*

By applying a few strips of UHMW in a few places, I have found it removes all binding & always moves very smoothly.

I would think wood gears would have too much Play in them for anything needing accuracy.
In the Lynn's jig, the main rod drive is rotated by a Direct-connect handle/knob to the rod… needs only one point (like at the top & maybe bottom) to control an exact revolving.

I think using the Template instead is, by far, the best way to go… and you've made it so Easy to do!

Are you using small sections of the 3/8-16 rod around the main rod to move the carriage? If so, that would make the quick release feature easier to build… Sounds like a cool feature! I think people using the Lynn's jig used a Hand Drill to move the carriage faster, etc. ... which could get old FAST! 

Is there any Play in the Template positioning control hinge or mating to main Template?

Looks like a COOL jig.

Using the Gear method, one can use the standard 1/8" blade… but, using the Template method, you must use Dado blades… Correct?


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


another gr8 innovation Stumps.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Very very cool finger joint jig, love the idea and its workability
Great work


----------



## Helkat

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Really nice jig. I think I'd use the template more myself - it seems like a good template would eliminate any mis-cranking, and I know I'd mis-crank at least 1 time on a long joint.

Like Joe above, I'm wondering about play in the gears - I've played with wooden gears before, and I usually had at least a little play to keep the action smooth.

My first Stumpy video - and now I'm a subscriber. Awesome job!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


I really experiance no play to speak of with the gears. The key is to have them close enough together that they are a little tight, but not so close that they bind. I also added a bit of bees wax to smooth out the operation. I actually rarely use the template feature unless I am making a lot of the same joint.

My favorite feature is the sliding fence. I've never seen one on a box jong jig, and I can't imagine why!


----------



## AlaninlittleWash

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


I have a few comments.

First all of the current crop of retail and DIY fixed-width index pin box joint jigs like Rockler's, including those with leadscrew advance like Lynn's, Mathias Wandel's, Stumpy's, etc., and template-based box joint jigs, Leigh, etc., and a few others like the INCRA LS Positioner, rely on the cutter being, or being set to, *precisely* a multiple of 1/16" (the pitch of the leadscrew). Most jigs with lead screw advance can be made to work with odd size cutters, but the crank must be turned a portion of a full rotation which can be really tough to do and keep track- for example, a 16 TPI requires 4 rotations to make 1/4" fingers if the cutter is exactly 1/4". If not then you have problems- first you must decide if you are going to live with fingers that may be only 7/32" wide or if you really want ones that are 1/4". In either case you must do some painful fractional math and really keep track of crank rotations and handle position because you will be dealing with fractional rotations of the crank!!! For 7/32" fingers you will rotate the crank 3 1/2 rotations for each pass with the handle stopping in opposite positions, for 1/4" fingers - well you do the math, plus you will need to make two cutting passes for each finger, but I won't bore you with the details.

There is only one easy to set jig where cutter size doesn't matter, and it should hit the market any day now.

Second, Stumpy should give credit, where credit is due- the photo in his video of the beautiful finger joints, including some with decorative spacers between the fingers (see boxes in 12, 1 2 o'clock position below) were not cut on his or any existing box joint jig. The picture was taken from the retail box (probably from a post of mine) of the soon to be released *INCRA I-BOX* box joint jig.

Does this look familiar?










It comes from this:


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*AlaninlittleWash*-

That's not really true. The Matthias jig uses a system of gears for each size of joint. I am not ashamed to say that HIS jig does allow you to have fingers that aren't sized in multiples of 1/16". You just use a gear with a few more teeth. He went to a lot of effort to design his jig to do that, and I applaud his design!

My jig allows fingers in multiples of 1/32" easily using half turns. It is not difficult to keep track of half turns, especially if you make a mark on the gear and the body of the jig, as my video mentioned. Using the same method, you could easily do quarter turns and make fingers that measure in multiples of 1/64". (I actually use three colors on my drive gear to mark the quarter positions. It's easy to keep track of, despite your assertion. Can you really imagine a use for fingers measured in multiples of less than 1/64"

Matthias' jig uses different sized gears, mine used a set number of turns, but BOTH designs do a lot more than you give them credit for.* I am aware that you have a jig design you licensed to Incra. But I encourage you to post a thread about it rather than minimizing the designs of Matthias and myself.* I haven't seen the upcoming Incra jig, and I am sure it will be very nice. But I can already tell you one thing- it will also be expensive. My show, and my designs are for those who like to make tools themselves, and save some money in the process. It is true that there may be some limitations to it in very specific cases, and I am glad you have come up with a design that addresses those rare situations. Perhaps those who require that feature will benefit greatly from buying your jig from Incra when it comes out.* I encourage you to do a very thorough review on it here on LJ's so they can decide if it is worth the investment. I may even buy one myself.*

As for the photo- I didn't get it from Incra's website, and I have a strict policy about what photos we use. But clearly something slipped through the cracks on that one and I will check into having it removed. A personal message would have been nice…


----------



## AlaninlittleWash

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*"The Matthias jig uses a system of gears for each size of joint. " *

I wasn't talking about the "intended" joint size- that is normally taken care of by the number of rotations or the gearing, what I am talking about is what if: (a) a router bit is close but not the correct size- off by something that is not a multiple of the lead screw pitch. A friend, a skilled craftsman who makes beautiful harpsichords, made a popular jig and found this out the hard way. After making a bunch of lousy joints he discovered his 1/4" router bit wasn't quite 1/4", or (b) the user is not careful stacking a dado blade? Many dadoes like the Forrest, are often sized smaller than the sum of the published sizes of trimmers and chippers. They require careful shimming to achieve a precise cut. This is important for a box joint that must be within a few thousandths for a proper fit.

*"My jig allows fingers in multiples of 1/32" easily using half turns. It is not difficult to keep track of half turns . . . "*
Half turns were based on my convenient theoretical example. If the cutter error is anything but a nice convenient number, any amount of fractional rotation could be required to get the correct spacing. The amount of fractional rotation is cumulative too! For example, you might need to add an extra two thirds of rotation between cutting passes, if you can even determine the amount needed. The reference point keeps moving- for the next finger, you must still turn the crank X + 2/3 rotation from the reference/current position of the crank handle. Now, instead of the reference/handle being at the 2/3 rotation spot, it will be at the 1/3 position (2/3 + 2/3 = 1 1/3). What do you use to set the guide pin width if the cutter is not spot on? Again, by basing the spacing on the lead screw pitch you realistically limit finger size to convenient fractions- which is fine as long as the cutter is set that way! That is doable but can be tedious.

*"Matthias' jig uses different sized gears, mine used a set number of turns, but BOTH designs do a lot more than you give them credit for."*

Again, both jigs are tied to the lead screw pitch. That itself isn't necessarily bad, but requires a precise fractional cutter. Does either your or Mathias' jig work with metric bits (for a metric finger joint) without replacing the lead screw or gears?

I'm not trying to "minimize" the designs of others, but provide info which is rarely discussed. I have read too many threads on a range of forums where people had trouble with retail and DIY jigs for a variety of equipment and understanding of the jig and joint reasons. While I'm sure there will be those who have trouble using the INCRA I-BOX, every attempt has been made to reduce the chances of user error.

The real key to a box joint jig is that the size of the cutter, guide pin width, and the distance from cutter to guide pin must all be identical with little error. In a moving carriage jig the distance from the cutter to the guide pin must be a precise integer multiple of the other two dimensions. A lead screw, as used in most jigs, can improve adjustability, but does nothing to guarantee the spacing of all three.

I was unhappy with all the designs available. I spent some time reading what others had to say and what problems they had. I used that information and studied box joints closely. I finally came to a real understanding of how a box joint jig must work and set about tinkering. My goal at that time was to build myself a better jig. I hit on a different approach to using a lead screw and slapped together a *very primitive* prototype (see photo below). As primitive as it was, it made perfect joints regardless of dado stack spacing. I was ecstatic, started to post the results, but wondered if any manufacturer would be interested- the rest is history.

Believe it or not, a DIY version can be built relatively easily and *very* inexpensively using local hardware store parts! For obvious reasons I won't be the one who posts how to do it.

*"But I can already tell you one thing- it will also be expensive."*

I can't see how you can say that. I do not know the projected I-BOX MSRP, but you will get a lot convenience, capability, and quality for whatever you pay. "Expensive" is a relative term. As a comparison, it should be considerably less than the new R9 Plus from Leigh. It is a very basic, router-table-only, limited joint size, template-based finger joint/dovetail jig.

The sample joints photo is not on INCRA's website, yet. INCRA might have a different take, but from my perspective, the only problem I have is by including it in your video, you are implying that your jig can make those joints.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


All of that is well and good. But it misses one very important point… These jigs are for the table saw. There is no danger of a router bit that may be an odd size because they use a dado set, which is infinitely adjustable.

I said your jig will be expensive because nothing Incra makes is cheap. I didn't say it wouldn't be worth the price. But we are talking apples and oranges here. I design tools for people who want to make their own. You designed a tool for people who want to buy one.

I'll tell you what… you make a video about your jig, and then post a thread about it. Then I'll come over and advertise my jig on your thread….


----------



## AlaninlittleWash

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Why won't your jig work on a router table equipped with a miter slot? It certainly looks like it can. That would seem to me to be a desirable feature since many folks feel a router bit makes better joints. Besides, there is a better chance that a router bit is spot and fractionally compatible with a lead screw. (I personally like cutting finger joints on a tablesaw - quicker and quieter)

As for tablesaw and dado blades- take 5 people with five different dado sets, and tell them to set each to cut a 3/8" wide dado. Then start a stop watch. See how long and how many attempts/test cuts it takes for all of them to be set accurately- accurately enough to cut snug 3/8" fingers on a fixed pin or moving carriage box joint jig.

That is one of my points- while it is completely doable, it may not be as quick and easy as some claim or some might think. Just look at the simple, easy-to-make fixed-pin jigs done by Wood Magazine in a video on their website (link broken?) or one by AWW in their magazine a few years ago. Wood says, "Don't spend a ton of money on a box joint jig. Master Craftsman Chuck Hedlund shows you how to create this simple box joint jig from scraps, then demonstrates its use." However, when you look closely at the video, they just barely mention they edited out the multiple test cuts and adjustments needed to get the right fit. After also claiming their jig is quick and easy to make and set, AWW talks about using playing card shims to get the right fit. All that is for a jig that makes one size fingers- choose another size and you must do it all again.

If you don't pay EXTREMELY close attention to setting the dado width, fixed pin jigs and moving carriage jigs will not perform as intended. Others may disagree, but I found it is best and easiest to base all jig settings on the actual *"cut"* made by the dado (or router bit) not the other way around. * You'll notice I said based on the "cut" not on the published blade (or bit) size or a blade or bit measurement taken with calipers, etc. And, wouldn't it be nice if the cut width just didn't matter- if it didn't need to be an exact fractional size, if you really didn't need to know what was, and the jig automatically set everything to the actual cut, with no fiddling? I think so.

Don't get me wrong, I do a LOT of tinkering, some might say I am almost obsessive about it, and I love to build DIY jigs and other unique shop "stuff" rather than buy. You can read a little about my shop here and view and comment on my few videos here, here and here.

As to a box joint jig video- that is what is holding up the release of the I-BOX. They are putting a lot of effort into making a topnotch video.

While INCRA would never, ever condone this and I certainly don't, I have actually had someone randomly stack a dado set without telling me what size and how many chippers or shims he used and without me watching. Then, I set the jig and cut a perfect joint- all while blindfolded!!! (with a safety observer of course!) Maybe I'll shoot a video of that, though some of the responses to the video of Tom Hintz's kick back test give me pause.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


*You missed my point. I've been really careful to explain this nicely, because I'm sure you're a great guy. So let me say it again: *

I worked really hard on this design. And it works very well.

I am sure your design works very well too.

*But THIS thread is about my do-it-yourself jig. It is not about advertising your commercially made jig. Please respect that.*


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Stumpy,

You should NOT post pictures that lead people to believe that you made them on YOUR new jig when you DID NOT make them on your jig.

Did you describe where the pictures came from in your original post?

Cracks… what cracks?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


I certainly did NOT intentionally imply anything, JOE! I grabbed a couple of stock photos of box joints so I could show what box joints looked like, not what any particular jig does (although all box joints look pretty much the same no matter the jig).

Yes, it would have been better for me to have taken the photos myself, but I was rushing to meet the deadline for the episode to air. I didn't have time to cut a bunch of joints and photograph them, so I used a stock photo. This is exactly what the vast majority of people who post illustrative photos on LJ's do every day. For example, do you think every one who posts a tool review photographs the exact tool they have? No, they use stock photos from various places. It's not always a good idea, and it clearly wasn't in this case, but that doesn't make them dishonest!

I was not aware of the photo's origin, it came from a large photo database. *THAT was my mistake, it wont happen again, and it was not anything more than that!*

I did NOT show some special type of joint that is unique to any other jig and imply it was from mine. I did not exaggerate the capabilities of my jig, or imply in any way that it would do something that it would not do. In fact, my jig makes that exact joint. The photo in question showed regular box joints with various spacing, just like this jig will make. *The only difference is the origin of the photo, which I have rectified*. And I resent you implying that there is more to it than that!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Anyone with any questions about the photo in question please read this clarification of the matter.


----------



## JGM0658

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Ok, I have no dog on this fight, but c'mon, AlaninlittleWash you are basically finding problems with Stumpy's jig that do not seem to be there as he clearly makes and puts together a set on the video. I am sure with some ingenuity and practice his jig would be able to make all the joints presented on the stock photograph. Now, while INCRA makes a good product they are not perfect, I have their table saw miter fence and it is not all that great for the price. I mean, c'mon, shimming the fence because they cannot make it completely 90º degrees to the table?

So here is the difference, I pay $10 for Stumpy's SU and I can make the jig, if I have to shim, no big deal….on the other hand I will probably have to pay upwards of $150 for your licensed jig, if it is not perfect I am going to be pissed (as I was with the miter fence). Now, we see Stumpy making a set of box joints on his video. All we have is your word that your jig is better, wouldn't it have been better to wait until your jig is out?

Sure, Stumpy made a faux pas posting a photo of stuff that was not his, but hey, no one is perfect, and so far I have seen more contributions from him than form you on the subject of helping people make their own stuff at reasonable prices.

As for setting dado blades, any schmuck with a good digital caliper can set a stack in a few seconds very precise. So give the guy a break, huh.


----------



## grbrico

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


Good post JGM. Stumpy thanks for the good video and the laughs.


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Maybe the greatest way man has ever devised to cut box/finger joints...*
> 
> In the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking we make a micro-adjustable, multi-feature box joint machine that just might kill the dovetail forever. And then Stumpy tells the farmers where to stick it.
> 
> This box joint machine has a lead screw advance and a template option, smooth, non binding sliding carriage, and a quick release so you don't have to crank it all the way back. Plus, it will handle the biggest of jobs, and the best part is, you can build it for CHEAP.
> 
> One feature I forgot to add in the video is that you can use this to make unique joints with varying finger widths without swapping templates back and forth. And, it offers the best of both worlds- the easy adjustabillity of a lead screw driven system AND the option of using fixed templates for when you just don;t want to turn the crank!
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More videos and plans for the projects we do are at Stumpynubs.com!


If I may interrupt some of the Stumpy bashers for just a moment, I would like to ask a question about the topic at hand:

On the video, it shows the hinge used for the template lock as staying put in what looks like any position. My hinge just flops down, trying to lock in place even when turning the lead screw, which is a pain. (I thought about using a magnet to keep it upright when not locked, but my hinge, wouldn't you know it, is brass!) So, my question is, was a special "stay put" hinge used, or was the hinge somehow modified to do that? All the ones I see at the store are either bubble wrapped so I can't get a feel for how tight the fit is, or they are way too large. Could you post an url to a suitable one, or a method to make a common one stay put? Seems the accuracy of the lock hinges on how tight the hinge fit is! (ok, sorry about that)

Thanks for your work,and your sense of humor Stumpy.

PS I am quite disinclined to ever buy the Incra jig simply due to the behavior of its proponent on this list.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*

I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…

More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
Friend us on Facebook!
Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Short but sweet…..


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Another great one. Thanks for the tips and ideas. Keep them coming Stumpy, they are always interesting.


----------



## JohnMeeley

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


‎99 Dollar winner! Frugal Genius at work. Have you taken a caliper to your cuts to prove it out? .001? or ? Beats the hell outta the alternative!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


No, and I should have made it more clear what I meant. The teeth lock together to bring the positioner to the nearest 1/32 or 1/64" (can't remember which). So if you are trying to make a cut at 3 7/16", for example, and your eyes are off a smidge one way or the other, this positioner fixes it for you by nudging it into the correct place when you lock it down. It's like having a positive stop every 1/64".

And then when you move the fence to make a different cut, and want to come back to that 3 7/16", it will insure that you get it right back in the same spot. That's where the "thousandth of an inch" comes in, the repeatability. You can make a dozen of the same cuts, and move the fence out of alignment and then back between every cut, and all of the boards will still come out exactly the same size, to the thousandth… or whatever… of an inch.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Now what I'm I suppossed to do with my micro adjusting HAMMER????


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


sweet set up stumpy, I could really use that on certain occasions.


----------



## Stephenw

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Déjà vu???

I'm sure I've seen this before today?


----------



## foneman

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Neat setup Stumpy.. does anyone know where to find one of these devices at a reasonable price or does anyone have one they would part with for a reasonable fee??

thanks,
john


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Cool usage Stumpy. That positioner can be used on many different machines.


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


well that was all well and good, but i sure miss the old good music and the little guy dancin, heck that was half the show…..so …i want to be the first to say we want him back….nice fence tool…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


*Stephenw*- When I was working on this idea I did a blog on it. That was a week or so ago. Perhaps that is where you saw it?

*foneman*- Pinnacle Positioners are hard to find. But they are the same thing as the Incra Lite positioner.

*Grizz*- This was a "Stumpy Short". In other words, it's a shortened episode for when the week was to busy for a full episode. The regular stuff will be back next week.


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


oh great, i sure enjoy the whole show..i guess stumpy is short for the word short, lol..


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Pretty clever stumpy and looks like it will have a lot of applications….I like it.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


you're a genious Stumps. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## DocK16

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


You still have to lock down the fence with the front locking handle or it won't be paralell with the blade do you not? The whole idea is genius though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Yes, but that's not a big deal. You just push down the lever…


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


That's sweet- I like it. I echo that the Stumpy short should still have the park ranger jumping up and down.


----------



## AttainableApex

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


we should have a thumbs up button, because i would give this one


----------



## Rembo

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


an interesting idea! I will keep in mind. Thank you!


----------



## mpounders

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Hmmmmmm…..... I actually own a couple of the original Incra-jig positioners that I haven't used in years. I'll have to see if I can adapt them to my fence! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Nice adaptation Stumpy. Yes, others have done similar over a year ago. I copied it. I used the LS Positioner intended for the router and adapted it where it will work on any TS fence or router. Not my idea btw.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Can you give me the link from the other guy who did it? I'd like to see what he did.


----------



## Rembo

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


StumpyNubs, You did not think to put it in the center of the plywood on the bottom bracket?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Huh?


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Seems that a 32TPI or 64TPI Rack and Pinion type rail affixed to the fence rail and T fence locking mechanism to give a positive stop at the 64ths would accomplish a similar feat. This could be adapted commercially easily enough, I think.


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Stumpy, this took me a long time to find it, but I found it. Here is the link. No, it is not LJ, but I think someone from LJ linked to it at one time or another. My mounting board is not quite as big, but works just fine.

Edit: Actually, look here on LJ.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


That's pretty nice, but that setup has a few problems, in my opinion.

*First*, it mounts the positioner at the center of the table saw fence. That will allow the fence to tilt out of alignment during adjustment. I think it is better to mount it on the rail and the front end on the fence.

*Second*, that setup limits the effective capacity to the length of the positioner. By doing it my way, with positive stops along the rail, you have unlimited capacity.

*Third*, unless I am missing it, I don't see any positive reference point to locate the positioner in relation to the blade, which would decrease accuracy when you remove it and then replace in on the saw.

*Fourth*, using the magnets is a good idea, but crazy expensive. Those four switchable magnets will cost over $100 alone!

I don't mean to pick on his setup. I am sure it works for him, and it was a great idea. I just prefer mine.


----------



## rance

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: An Incra LS for $100? Oh yah, baby!*
> 
> I always wanted an Incra LS table saw fence. But I didn't want to sell a kidney to get it. So I bought a much less expensive positioner and adapted it to my existing fence. Now I have the best of both worlds, and it can be used on all of my shop machines… enjoy…
> 
> More episodes at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook!
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans!


Each has its own pros/cons. I rarely build something exactly from plans. I seem to always change something based on my differing needs, design tradeoff, material availability, etc. Glad yours works for you. You'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Da Plane! Da Plane!*

If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"

We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.

This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!






More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
Friend us on Facebook
Subscribe to our YouTube channel
Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


I'm a "Tim the Tool Man Taylor" type power tool guy & am afraid of the "Dark Side". That is why I am hesitant to restore my wood bodied fore plane, my Stanley Bailey #4 & my Millers Falls something or other. I've heard horror stories of hoarders!!! Plus my shop is small, so where would I store them all. Please save me "Obi Wan Stumpy", you're my only hope!!!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Stumpy an wonderful tip on the scrub plane and a well made video. I was enjoying it until you panned the camera up and those molding planes appeared. What a collection, WOW.
Great video
Thanks for all you do.
Really a pencil all the way. OWWWWW


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Those are just the molding planes I bought a week ago. I got about 40 of them from two different places. I'm addicted, I tell you!


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


I do have that little #33 in the shop. Just might turn it into a scrub plane. I have a Buck Brothers #5 on the way, so now i have a #3, two #4s, a #129, and a #8c. There is also a little #110 Bottlecap adjustor block plane. With the jack on the way. Getting a might crowded down here…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Hello, My name is Marty and I am a plane-ah… plane-aho… plane-ahol….. I have a little problem with planes.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Welcome to the world of Galoot!


----------



## BrandonW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Nice Stumpy! I really do like that #33 plane, and the great thing about it is that instead of buying replacement blades for it, you just spend the eight to ten dollars on a whole new plane. ;-)

PS, if you're still interested in a #40, let me know. I have a number of planes I'm going to list on ebay when I get around to it, but I'd be happy to sell them to LJers first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Nice episode, to be sure! Great job, Stump, and good luck getting your #40. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## MNWOODWORKER

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


eleventybillion, I love it!! Another great video!


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Monday morning after a 6 month week
Orders are now in a holding pattern all round the shop
Motivation went on safari
After this tool/plane fix
I'm all ready to go
Thanks Stumpy

Jamie


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


I'll bet it takes a while to count to eleventy-billion. Wow! dat's a lot. I don't know a lot about planes, yet, but, I'll learn. The only number system I know of, is no.1 & no. 2, and, I don't wanna talk about either one o those..


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


Could one use a less steep radius for this "scrub" plane iron? I know some Jack planes use an 8" radius. I wonder IF my little sharpener could handle doing a radius grind:









A #110 iron in the jig. Might be able to use it with the #33?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


No, you definitely need the small radius on a scrub plane. It works like a scoop to remove lots of wood.

You could take that sander you have and come up a way to mount a steel rod across the belt, about an inch above the sand paper. Maybe if you built some sort of holder for the entire sander (I assume it is a hand held belt sander?). Like a wooden box with an open top and a cradle in the bottom to secure it the sander upside down like that. Run a rod through the sides of the box just above the shading belt. You can then use that rod to hold a little jig like I did in the video. It would also be good for sharpening gouges and lathe tools.

I assume you don't have that sander on when you are sharpening? With a rod setup like I mentioned above, you could turn it on since the jig won't rest on the sander itself. The problem is you will have a hard time getting fine enough grits with a sander like that. You really need to do a lot finer honing that that setup will allow.


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


beltsander ( a B&D Dragster) would be "On" when I sharpen. The wheel under the jig just spins along for the ride. As long as I keep the wheel cleaned out of junk, works just fine. The "bad news"? My #8c's iron won't fit this jig….


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


I'm surprised you are not wearing the jig wheel out by letting it ride on the belt.

The fundamental flaw of that setup is the paper is not nearly fine enough. You can get belts up to about 300 I think. I assume you use stones or something for the actual honing?


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


yep, I leave the iron IN the jig, and go right to the oil stones. This jig does have an adjustor to make a micro bevel, as well. Wheel is nice and shiny, and clean. Spins freely, since i put all the weight on the end of the iron. Wheel will even free-wheel along when i raise it off the belt to cool things down. When the finger start to say "HOT< HOT" time to take a short break. A little kerosene ( aka WD 40) keeps thing a-rollin'along.


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


besides, that belt is very well worn out. At one time, it MIGHT have been 100 grit, but that was months ago. Might be getting close to 300 right now. I can also run this jig on some 4000 sand paper from the auto supply guys as well. Just apply it to the tablesaw's top, and roll along.


----------



## tinnman65

StumpyNubs said:


> *Da Plane! Da Plane!*
> 
> If you like to see fat midgets pointing up at the sky, you've come to the right place, my friend! (Actually, there are no midgets here, and I am not entirely sure we are allowed to say that word anymore…) But the reference still applies because this episode is all about "Da Plane! Da Plane!"
> 
> We start out with a quick tool review, then we make a scrub plane for just #10. Along the way we learn the fastest way to put a camber on a plane iron, we reveal the plane till on the Ultimate Tool Cabinet, we design a deluxe, wall mounted hand plane cabinet, we discuss which bench planes every woodworker should have and why, and then we wrap up with Stumpy confessing his obsession.
> 
> This one has a LOT crammed into a short episode, but I think it's one of the best, so enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More episodes are at Stumpynubs.com
> Friend us on Facebook
> Subscribe to our YouTube channel
> Visit the Stumpy Store for project plans


You got it bad Stumpy  Another fine episode!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*

In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


Cool idea! Yet another addition to my bag of tricks.


----------



## woodshaver

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


Darn! I just tossed out a bunch of those CD's!! And to think I could of made me a nice plastic kilt!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


Stumpy I have a ton of those those things. Thanks for the idea. Great tip.


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


Stumpy the skirt i can kind of see you in it. but the tub thats jist wrong, i mean wrong man.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


I'm gonna rush outside and start tossing CD's to the dog so I can start my collection of screw organizers…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


There's lots of stuff you can do with those things. Here's another of my favorites:


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Stumpy Short: Chest hair removal and workshop storage*
> 
> In this "Stumpy Short" I answer a viewer's question about how to use his old CD/DVD spindles in the workshop. Here's a hint: your hairy chest problems will be a thing of the past!


... hey! Wait a minute… where's the MEAT on that sandwich?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*

What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.

Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.

And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Another great video. And to think I almost went to sleep without my Sunday "Blue Collar" fix, Glad I stayed awake long enough!!!

Loved the Gallagher reference. I've actually seen Gallagher twice.


----------



## jumbojack

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Stumpy, another hit! Although your biscuit cutter doubling as groove maker made the fur on my upper thighs wiggle a bit.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Love it. I like honey with my biscuits. Nice mods on the biscuit machine. Looks like you are getting a good grip on the software. Well done Stumpy. Keep em coming.


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


For those drawers… What about a locking a rabbet? Could you do THAT on your biscuit joiner?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


*Jumbojack*- Huh? Do you mean it looks unsafe? It is actually no different that running it across a router table with a slot cutting bit. Except the biscuit joining machine seems to pull less on the board. I actually found it a lot more comfortable than the router!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


another gr8 video with tips and product plugs. well done Stumps, as always.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Thanks, Rog. I prefer "tool review" instead of "product plugs" because I only review tools I use, and I could care less if the company sells more of them because of my review. There is no special agreement between us, and I don't get any free stuff.

*Just thought I'd make that clear for anybody out there who may think I am doing some sort of commercial when I do a tool review!*


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Another great episode! Are you going to be putting slides in for those drawers? or just let them be slightly undersized and use them without some type of slide mechanism?

Keep up the great work! I don't think Jumbojack was saying it was unsafe, I think he got the warm and fuzzy between his legs seeing yet another use for the biscuit machine. Tried to get to HF yesterday to take advantage of the 25% sale, but could not get out of the house, wife had me locked in doing chores  Biscuit cutter and spindle sander were on my list. Oh well.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Yet another masterpiece Stumpy. Actually I liked the tool review and the safety advocacy the best.


----------



## GCotton78

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


I love your sense of advocacy for biscuit use! Yeah, biscuits are helpful and no one is too good for them! I have read some threads where comments were made that biscuits add no additional strength to a joint and are simply for alignment, and as *I am no expert*, it does seem that if you increase the surface area in a glue joint…it *must* increase the overall strength of that joint. But maybe I am just a crazy person who only *thinks* that I'm slightly mechanically inclined. Who knows?!?

I also love your square-up jigs. I currently have a couple of blocks screwed to the edges of one of the corners on my "I-can't-believe-you-could-use-a-door-for-that" knockdown work table. That is a great idea, and I will definitely be stealing that one from you and telling all my dumber friends that I came up with it.

Great video as always! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Man, I do enjoy this show.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


*crashin*- Fear not! It isn't too late to get what you want at Harbor Freight! Go buy the May issue of Wood magazine at the book store. Inside are a bunch of HF coupons. The spindle sander is $89- cheaper than the store sale price. That will make up for the $7 you have to spend on the magazine. You will also find a lot of other great coupons (Dust collector for $149, etc) AND a 20% off coupon you can use to get the biscuit joiner.

You can then thank me by purchasing the plans at Stumpynubs.com!


----------



## davidroberts

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Thank goodness that unguarded spinning slot blade is so small. If damage is proportional to size, that tiny little blade compared to a big bad TS blade would only leave just a scratch. Feeling much better about it all. Rationalization is a good thing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


*David*- Please point me to a biscuit joiner without an spinning blade… It is only exposed during the plunge, and then retracts into the machine. You will notice that the there is a label on the screen that says the blade guard was removed for filming. There is actually a cover that goes over the blade when it is exposed. Even with it removed you would have to stick your hand between the fences and under the front of the joiner to contact that blade. It would have to be intentional! And with the blade cover installed, it would be impossible. This machine is just a safe as any handheld unit.


----------



## davidroberts

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Ok nubs, I have not seen the guard. It just seems like a big opening for the blade, and when you ran the slot cut on the 1×4, I cringed. Maybe a knee jerk reaction. I don't think using the guard in a video will detract from the demo. No problem with the concept. I probably would not expect to see an industrial guard on a homemade jig, anyways. Since your device is one of a kind, with no type of safety review or standard, folks could get the wrong idea. You can take my opinion for just what you paid for it. We are all grownups, well some of us, maybe not me, I'm just saying.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


When you cut slots with the router by running the workpiece against the fence like that, do you cringe? What about when you pass a board against a jointer fence? It's exactly the same thing. Using paddles to hold the piece keeps your hands completely safe. The board could disintegrate and you'd still never come in contact with the blade. I really know of no way to cut slots with a router mounted slot cutter (like many people use) that doesn't require you to pass the work piece along the fence.

The blade guard I designed for it (that was removed for filming) is even overkill. Your hands are nowhere near the blade when you pull the handle to make a plunge cut. It's the exact same process that a hand held biscuit joiner uses, and I consider them to be safe.

*You can't blame me for defending my design.* When you suggest that a design's safety is suspect, you have to expect a response. I have no problem with you personally, not at all. You offered an opinion, I offered a fact based response. There is no argument, nothing personal, just a discussion.

Here's a photo of the blade guard. It also functions as a hold down for the workpiece.










I appreciate your opinion. I am glad you posted it because it gives me an opportunity to respond with the other side.


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Keep up the good work. Love your videos!


----------



## davidroberts

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Good, I'm all about communication. I certainly don't blame you for anything. Not my place. I'm going to, just for exercise, outline different lines of argument / evidence that could be used against you in a personal injury lawsuit, or other lawsuits. And here we go:

1. No evidence of formal education in industrial (safety) or mechanical engineering.

2. No evidence of formal training as an industrial safety officer, nor local, state or federal equipment safety certifications.

3. No peer reviewed equipment safety publications.

4. In a previous video demo you stated that safety features for your design and modification of the Harbor Freight biscuit jointer were an afterthought.

5. No evidence you gave any more thought to safety features in a more recent video (see above).

6. No study by a reputable safety engineering firm that would show the modifications you made to the biscuit jointer and recommended by you as safe for the general public to do same is adequate to maintain safe operation of the equipment.

7. Whatever safety features engineered into the original power equipment are long since trashed.

8. You suggest the user should trash same.

9. No operation and/or safety manual for the modified version you designed and recommend.

10. Since you modified the equipment, the Harbor Freight manual is void.

11. Might Harbor Freight be pulled into a lawsuit if it could be shown they knew you were recommending to the general public the modification of safety features on a product they sell, and did nothing about it? Especially without any kind of study to show the modifications are safe.

Nubs, it's all fun and games until someone get an eye put out, or even a nick, just a scratch. It's not about the size of the injury. All that is needed is a picture of an injury, blood would seal the deal, or a trip to ER, your lack of safety expertise, a sympathetic jury, or just an average one. It doesn't need to involve contact with the blade. Recklessness, indifference, negligence, disregard, lack of, responsible, liable, are all words you might hear over and over.

But hey, what is the risk? Really, what are the chances someone will receive an injury today, tomorrow, next year from a design you create, recommend, and sell? What are your responsibilities and liabilities when you create a design, modify power equipment used in the design, and recommend it's use with at best uninformed safety considerations?

I'd say your chances Harbor Freight legal will be in contact are much better. Even if you won the case, can your family afford the defense. That could add up to a lot of design plans sold on your website. Saying your sorry just doesn't spend like a cash settlement. Your homeowner's personal liability rider, forgetaboutit.

Of course none of this is any of my business. Just an exercise that now bores me. I've had my say, now have yours, again. I won't be revisiting this topic. No argument, no debate, nothing personal. I would actually have to know you for it to be personal. Just thinking out loud. Good luck. I'm out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


I love ya like a fat kid loves cake, but you are really talking about stuff you know nothing about. You can sit back and theorize all day long, but there is a big difference between selling plans to make jigs, and actually manufacturing jigs. Woodworking magazines like ShopNotes and a dozen others could not exist in the world you describe. One person would get a splinter and own their magazine.

If the jig design was recklessly unsafe, it would be one thing. But these plans have every reasonable safety feature built into them. Someone would have to WANT to get hurt to be injured, and even then it would be difficult.

*I am not trying to get rich here, I'm just trying to put on a good show and pay some of the expenses involved. So cut me some slack, will you…*


----------



## alfred222

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Good onya stubby your videos are great. Seems some people who do not produce videos can't say thanks, but instead are allways out to find something to criticise. unfortunately this has lead to many people to stop making videos and putting them on Lumberjocks. As for saftey I tried plastic bags over my head to keep the dust out of my face worked well for the first 60 seconds or so, then I died of suffication , so next time I'm going to use a paper bag over my head, as I've heard that what you can't see Can't hurt you.
Thanks Alf


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Biscuit Drawers and a great $4 tool...*
> 
> What is the difference between Stumpy Nubs and the Townsend brothers? While you're pondering that unbelievable brain teaser, ask yourself what is the best tool you own that cost less than $4 new, and try to picture Stumpy cutting his hair with a lawn mower.
> 
> Those are just some of the things you'll find in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> When you're done, visit the Stumpy Store for detailed plans of our Bench-top-biscuit-machine.
> 
> And watch more great episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


Another grate vid from you Stumpy, I like your biscuit joiner machine the only thing is that you have to brake appart the joiner or buy a second one and they don't come cheep from ware I come from.
Though I am glad I don't live in US the way david descriped it.
Thanks and keep it up


----------



## StumpyNubs

*"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*

I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…

...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!

Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.

Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.

It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!

(And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Darn fine video Dude! You are really creative. Wow where did you get all thouse specialized planes? I'm freekin jealous. You can add the tornadoes sprouting everywhere this April 15th.


----------



## Dlow

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another great episode. I don't know why but I always get thirsty towards the end of your videos.


----------



## patron

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


well jim

even with my new satellite server
which is way better than the last

it is still to slow to watch these for me

i will check them out 
when i take the laptop
somewhere they have faster service

i am happy that you are doing these
i bet i will learn lots
when i get to see them

the best to you 
and wishing you success
in all your works


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another fine production Stumpy! Keep em commin


----------



## grizzman

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


another great show stumpy and a great jig you made…your a pretty smart guy…just dont let that go to your head…


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


I have you know I have never been lost in the woods. I got confused for two days. I was not lost just confused.
I will tweet ya next time. Great jig Stumpy, I might even have to build that one. It is not complex and that keeps it simple. 
Great production there big guy!
Following


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Great video!!!

I think I wood build the panel jig for the router, before I ever even thought about doing it by hand. I'm either lazy, like jigs or I am more of a "Tim the Tool Man" type of guy. Of course I could posses all three character traits.

I'm actually quite psyched about the "Jig Contest". I'm excited for many reasons, it's utilitarian (looks don't count as much as function), there are several that I need (requires my tendancy to procrastinate to be overcome) & I can't loose. Even if I don't win the contest, I will get a jig, if not several, that will serve me well. That's a win in my book.

I have yet to use mugbook & waddle! Or is that Facebook & twitter??? Either way, it seems joining the 21st century is fast approaching. I like technology, just NOT when it starts to overflow my plate. I prefer a small plate not a serving platter of tasks!!!

Thanks, for my weekly "fix" of info, humor & motivation.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


I am going to make a microadjust function to raise and lower the router more accurately. Then I will put sketchup plans in the Stumpy Store for anyone who wants them.

But I think everyone should try to do at least one with a hand plane. It was fun!


----------



## SisQMark

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Great video Stumpy. Happy Birthday, Be safe & have a good day.
Mark~


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another good show. Following you on Twitter now.


----------



## MartyBacke

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


I like the router base tip. I was hoping you might mention how you were able to quickly attach the router to your panel raising jig. Nice one, and thanks.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another Gr8 vid and love that router base.
Thanks Stumpy


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another fine fine vid Stumps. And another fine fine jig. Happy B-Day also. Can I charge you to say that, and if so, it'll cost ya plus tax….LOL I'll look forward to seein some jigs for your contest


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Wow that is a sweet router jig Stumpy. Nice video. I like the rouer quick locking feature. And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## ClayandNancy

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another great video, Thanks. Happy Birthday Stumpy!!!!


----------



## jeffl

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Well I have to say that was a pretty good video , and nice shop . I haven't paid you much attention cause your profile pick looks like a stalker : )


----------



## GrandpaLen

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Ha! ..."*your profile pick looks like a stalker*" You are a stalker of antique planes, plans and now, jigs.

Great show, as always we enjoy 'em.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. - Len


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


I am definitely NOT a stalker… I HATE celery!


----------



## jeffl

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Good video, I'll check out more.


----------



## BrandonW

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Nice video, Stump. Paul Sellers posted a very nice video on making raised panels with a Stanley 4, and it was posted here some time back. I really liked the router jig-I could see that coming in handy. I hate making those cuts on the table saw because it means I have to break out my other insert and they're not the safest cuts on the TS.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Another winner! June eh, I may even have time to enter this one….


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


another awesome video! I like all your jigs but this one i just might have to build.

I have heard somewhere that a life has to be taken for a life to be given. Didn't realize you and Abe were so close. lol You don't look that old. Happy belated birthday my friend.

After witnessing your tubafore contest, of which I still wake up at night screaming for no apparent reason, this jig contest sounds enticing. Just may have a candidate up my sleeve.

I bought that Milescraft system a while back. Haven't used it all that much but it dose come in handy. Had to hack it up a little and one small trip to the local hardware store to get it to work with an old Sears router that used to be my dad's.

until next time….


----------



## dbol

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


Stumpy,
I built a jig similar to this. It was an eye opener because I first tried a raised panel on the table saw with pretty bad results. with this new jig I had excellent results except for one thing. I had a lot of tearout when going with the grain on one board. the 3 other doors turned out great. 
My bit was sharp but I think I may have took a little too much material off.
Which got me thinking, when using a router don't you always want the bit on the underside of the material. 
It can be dangerous and grab the workpiece or blowout.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *"Raise your panel!" Who knew you could do THAT with a hand plane + another contest!*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to skin a cat, but I hear there is more than one way to do it. The same is true with raised panels, you know, the ones we use on all our fancy cabinet doors… So this week Stumpy tries to make one with nothing but a Stanley #4 hand plane…
> 
> ...then he decides to make a machine to do it for him!
> 
> Before all is said an done we have a new jig that does far more than it was originally intended to, and Stumpy is telling us the next best thing to having a different router for every bit.
> 
> Then we make a *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*, and Stumpy tells you why he hates April 15th.
> 
> It's sure to be more fun than a barrel of Kool-whip, so enjoy!
> 
> (And when you're done, visit Stumpynubs.com to watch more great episodes, and be sure to click the tab to visit the Stumpy Store to help keep the show going!)


I had no difficulty at all with tearout, but I also took off a little bit at a time. I think I did it in four passes, the last one being just to touch up any imperfections. I also do the end grain first on each pass so any tearout would be cleaned up when the long grain is done.

I designed the jig to allow you to lower the bit below the table it you prefer. You can't see it in this video, but this weekend I will be having more footage. However that would not work for raised panels since it would then be angled in the opposite direction. It does work nicely with rabbets and grooves.

I disagree about the danger of running it under the bit. The argument for that is based on the fact that the work piece is between the bit and the table, which could bind. That could only happen if the bit was angled into the work piece, which is not possible with this jig. The bit is always angled away from the work piece, so if the piece turns during the cut, it will be pulling away from the bit, not towards it. Binding occurs when a bit is forced to take a suddenly larger bite. But the only way a work piece could move on this jig would cause it to take an even shallower bite.

However, I always tell people, if you are not comfortable with something, don't do it. Never take anyone's word for it when it comes to safety.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*

I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!

You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…

(Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


----------



## ShipWreck

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


I love all of your shows/skits. I hope you never get tired with making them. Some of your innovations trigger my own imagination.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Thanks, Ship! That's what we're here for!


----------



## AttainableApex

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


is it just me or is there like 4 or so minutes of nothing at the end?


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Like your modifications to the format.  You are one clever nub! Horizontal is the way to go. Know you neverwatch andyboy, but I was fascinated by the comercial horizontal router he has. Made sense to me as it seems logical and safer?

Like your eyebolt hold downs, but I was thinking might they not leave dents in the wood?

I have not checked my router bit set but I liked the bit that formed that locking dado.

Excellent work!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Have you thought of a way to move the piece into the wood as when doing plunge routing?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


*AttainableApex*- It was an editing error, but I am trimming it. Repairs in progress!

*Doc*- I am adding some "feet" to those eye bolts, just didn't have it done in time for the show! I was about to spend 5 bucks fora knob when I figured, why not use eyebolts?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Stumpy that's a great video. the jig i,m putting my order in for it. it just went to the top of my jigs list. i really all ready like using routers and if it can prefom the task at hand thats my go to tool i use it a lot and thank for the tips as i don't have a jointer and that's going to very useful . don't get me wrong if i had the money i'm getting those high dollar tools to do wood working task i would a lot rather build what i want then build a tool to do it but you are giving wood workers like my self that have a limited budget a alternative way so thanks .i tried the thing on my neighbor but it didn't work so well with my weed eater.


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


That horizontal router setup is inspiring! I haven't built myself a router table yet, but this makes a really strong case for going your route.

Tweaking the format a little came out well, too. I enjoyed the board flattening lesson. But like someone else, the video had several blank minutes at the end for me. Not sure what's going on there.

Stumpy, I know you put a lot of thought into tweaking your formula, and I really think you're onto something good. The new effort really shows. For what it's worth, you've got a fan here.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Great show Stumpy. Good tips on flattening a board. And the things you find to do with those jigs. I enjoyed the intro. Keep em coming. 
I admire your plane collection. A lot!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Bravo…..encore, encore, encore!!! Another great infotainment installment.

I love the multipurpose use of the horizontal router table. Very inspiring!

I have been wondering how winding sticks are used. I just hadn't researched it yet & now I don't need to, THANKS for that. I can now spend my time doing other internet research, yeah, that's what I CALL it!!!

I'm so glad you don't charge $19.95 for the DVDs!!!

Keep up the great work and crack open a cold one my friend, you've earned it!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Been a fan since episode 1 and still a fan! Now you've got me thinking horizontal and about a hand planner!


----------



## geoscann

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


*STUMPY * finally!!!!! 
Fantastic show i really enjoyed it. You kinda scared me with the neighbor and the saw deal. I might live to close to you.I,am just not sure?


> ?


? but i loved it, Great show. the new format its good, you need a pause between the segments but other than that it was Fantastic. Still working on my box joint jig but i think this will be my next project.

*THANKS STUMPY*


----------



## tinnman65

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Sometimes I wounder how I ever lived my life without the Stumpy Nubs Show. I really like the neighbor advice at the end, you won't get that from your local PBS woodworking show.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Very nice video and great jig Stumpy.
Now about that neighbor, if you gonna do that to him he will never talk to you again, so why not say NO from the start lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Does the jig have an attachment for an ice maker???


----------



## 489tad

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


I do like that Horizontal Adjustable Router Table. Micro Adjust was a nice add on!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


*Box*- The last thing we need in Michigan is more ice…


----------



## jeffl

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Last week I was thinking stalker, this week I was thinking you could do a show on tv . I don't think the saw to the chest would work on t v.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Thanks, Jeff. We're trying to improve with each episode, trying out different camera and sound equipment, lighting, etc. It's a learning experience, but we're getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


You've done it again! Great show, keep em coming amigo.


----------



## AttainableApex

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


just thought i would throw this out here, because no one has
but Matthias wandel, of woodgears.ca, has a tilting router table


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


*AttainableApex*- No, he has a tilting router lift. It is a still a regular vertical router mount, but it tilts the bit forward a little bit, which is useful for changing the profile, etc. But it will not do most of the stuff demonstrated in the video above. I'm a big fan of his, but you're comparing apples and oranges… even if both are very tasty!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


Another award winning vid Stumps. I like that idea with the circ saw. I'm gonna have ta try that with a pistol and a blank…


----------



## AttainableApex

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stumpy's "Accidental Invention" just might CHANGE THE WORLD!*
> 
> I just wanted to build a jig to cut raised panels, I never imagined I would be turning the woodworking world on it's ear! The jig we built last episode has gotten out of control! Now it does everything from cutting miters to trimming my toenails, and I am considering adding an adapter to open my cold ones!
> 
> You'll get to see the new invention run amuck, plus I demonstrate how to survive without a jointer and still flatten wood like a man. Then I tell you why my neighbor thinks I'm a lunatic. Enjoy…
> 
> (Plans for the new machine are at the Stumpy Store… just click ont he tab at the top of the page at Stumpynubs.com. And watch more Blue Collar Woodworking while you're there!)


coming soon,
tilting router lift with tilting table
its a tilty extravaganza


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I got a new jig in a card game! *

Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…

This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!

There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.

Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


----------



## patron

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


thanks jim

this is the first one i've been able to watch

good show
great ideas on the scraper

look forward to the next one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


stumpy another great video ,love the card scrapper jig as its the card scrapper is one of the only tools im good with ,this is on my list .i have the same burnisher .and they work the handle make it easier to use to me but as always i buy something and it goes on sale.i like the jig especial the different angle for the burnisher . nice shirt too but i liked the old one** be looking to order this plan soon .Great show have a cold one my friend you earn it.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Stumpy the master techniques are great. I do love the burnishing jig. Well done. The changes are an improvement. You are getting better every time. Keep them coming my friend. My entry will come this week. Thanks again for the entertainment. 
Truth be told my scrappers are sitting stacked up against each other in a drawer.


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Stumpy,

Hi, another great video and topic, thanks for all your good work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Tried a scrapper several years ago and was not impressed with the results. Something tells me now that it didn't have a proper edge. Gonna have to either give it another try or continue to blow sawdust out of my nose…..


----------



## AnttiN

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Hi Nubby Jim,

Yes, this new episode is excellent as usual, and I really appreciate the practical, useful, advice about using scrapers. I discovered them myself a few years ago, and I really like using them for the reasons you mentioned. Your tutorial and jig will make them MUCH easier to use and maintain. I will think of you often when I sharpen them. You seem to have a new video style in this episode though, and although I miss the rocking chair, I did enjoy the costume changes. It is a mystery to me how you get any work done at all, since you always seem to be having so much fun!

Have a nice day,
Antti


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Great show as always! The one stop scraper shop with the storage, built in file and multiple burnishing angles is nothing short of brilliant. I remember an earlier episode where you obsessed over shop organization. At the time I felt you were kind of splitting hairs. But the more equipment I acquire, I understand that more and more. Keeping all the odds and ends in a place that makes sense is getting tough!

Good instruction on scraper use. I'm becoming a hand tool aficionado pretty quick. And less sandpaper and the attendant dust sounds really great. Guess I need to add scrapers and a burnisher to my "pay a little bit at a time, in cash, so the wife doesn't suddenly notice a new batch of tools all at once" list.

Oh, and that drill press table looks sick! You really don't do anything halfway, huh?


----------



## TedW

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


I have a couple of card scrapers sitting in my shop for years but never used them because I didn't know how to sharpen them. Thanks!

hmmm… $16 for a burnisher. I bet I have at least one screwdriver that will work. ;-)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


TedW thats what i used for a while and they will work and still use but not as often but i was haveing a hard time getting shaving off the thin scrappers and thats the one i use a lot but got this crown burnisher and made a lot of difference on the shavings most of the time now i dont even need to sand where as before it was smooth but after the crown burnishing it was a gloss to it it was so smooth .


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## SPalm

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Hey Stumples, thanks for the video.
I too own several scrapers and a burnisher. Still don't use them much. Guess I need to grow up someday.

Keep 'em coming,
Steve


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Great video Stumps.
If i get the chance to get some card scrapers, I will definately give them a try. 
Also, since noone else pointed it out, I noticed the shorts and lack of your usual style shirt.
Shorts, oh the horror.

I can't wait to see the drill press table.
I didn't think I needed a new drill press table, but after see a preview of it, I may have to rethink that one.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Gr8 video packed with info, and how-to, as always, Stumps. You are the man. Expert tech and techniques, and neat jig/s and storage for those scrapers. I like that everything you need for scraping is right at your fingertips. I too cannot wait to see the dp table and what it is capable of doing. OH, when is the deadline for the the jig contest? Thnx in advance


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


*Deadline is June 1st.* Here's more details.


----------



## nobuckle

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Talk about woodworkers being cheap, I didn't have the money to buy a scraper and a burnisher so I made them. The card scraper is part of an old backsaw blade and the burnisher consists of a scrap piece of walnut, a HSS drill blank (from my former machinist days), and a brass plumbing fitting. The only thing I bought was the plumbing part ($1.79). Check it out;


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Very nice Doug


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Always enjoy to watch thx


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


oh, hell yea doug! Very nice


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Very nice Doug!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Love it, homerun as always! Just one thought-how do you clean the file??


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


The file fits in tightly, but it can br pulled out for cleaning as needed. Another option would be to use screws to hold the two halves together so it could be taken apart.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Genius.


----------



## tjdv

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Nice. Again you've inspired me and made me snicker. But have you been "vetted" by the boys at Fine Woodworking?


----------



## AnttiN

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Yes, and when you finally get "vetted" at the Fine WW mag, please let us know, so then you can be dead to the rest of us too.


----------



## schloemoe

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


If you've ever been vetted you know just how painful that can be. I think we have already spent too much time on those guys let them talk to each other. I have had a card scraper for years and have never used it think I'll get it out and try it…...............................Schloemoe

Follow me at woodistherapy.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Ok guys. I have a dumb question.
Where does one get card scrapers if they live in a town where you get dumb looks if you ask anyone about them? 
Before I go the online router, does anyone have any suggestions besides the normal hardware stores?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


*William*- You'll never find them in a hardware store. You can make your own from an old hand saw though.

I am "vetted" every single episode by those who watch. If I say something wrong, they tell me. Those guys at Fine Woodworking are a typical example of what is wrong with woodworking magazines these days!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Thanks Stumpy.
Now I just need to find some old hand saws.

I've been wondering lately if SuperD has came and hit every resale shop in my area. I've been keeping my eyes peeled for deals on old tools for a while now and keep coming up empty.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


:0
who me?
Naw
William you can use putty knives. They are a bit thick but any good steel that you can get a hook on.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


We need to go to Natchez. I haven't been down there this year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


Sounds nice, but Natchez seems like a million miles away to me the way I've been feeling as of late. Besides, with all the bromance we've been accused of on the other thread, I'd look plum pretty riding on the back of your bike. I promise not to let me hand slip too low while holding on to you.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


That was funny!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *I got a new jig in a card game! *
> 
> Sharpening card scrapers was never so easy, or so much fun…
> 
> This week is all about card scrapers: how to sharpen them, how to use them, we make a rack to store them and a jig to burnish them. Along the way we do some fooling around and talk about Roy Underhill's mustache!
> 
> There are two projects in this episode, a tool review and a detailed demonstration of cabinet scraping goodness.
> 
> Check out more episodes at Stumpynubs.com. Enjoy!


No, this is funny.

Doctor to 40 year old man.
You have to add more protien to your diet.

40 Year old man to his wife when she asks what the doctor said.
I have to go get a Harley and a helmet with no face shield. Then I have to smile a lot while I ride it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*

Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.










This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.

After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.

All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…

(More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


New video! Huzzah! Now to sit and watch it.


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Good job Stumpy - Can you post more info on the MDF trees - that's a really great idea!

Like the planer - sander - downdraft setup - really great use of space and the drill-impress table is cool.

Thanks for the hard work to put these vids out!


----------



## woodshaver

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


You have made the drill press even more useful! I like what you have done. I used my drill press the other day as a lathe to mill down a small plastic part to fix my Weed Whacker motor. Ok… That's not woodworking so I'll not go any further with that!
Nice job on the projcect and video!

I'm off to find some MDF seeds now! I wonder how they will grow in N. FL. LOL!!


----------



## sras

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


A great episode! I enjoyed it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


I think you have a winner Stumpy. Now I have to spend more money buying plans and building a drill press table. Maybe it will motivate me enough to fix the drill press so I don't have to pull start it…..


----------



## jeffl

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


I like the shop space saving ideas . And the MDF trees.


----------



## devann

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Stumpy, The white flat tape, do you ever use it to measure something round? Nice drill press table. Gotta go they're 'bout to throw the green flag again @ Mid Ohio.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Ok Stumpy, now I'm upset.

Nice video, but I already decided I wanted this drill press table before I seen the video based on a drawing you posted a while back.
So, I seen the video, nice. Now WHERE AND WHEN CAN I ORDER THE PLANS?
They're not at the stumpy store at the time I'm typing this.


----------



## Stephenw

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Something I stumbled across on YouTube, an oscillating attachment you could use with your drill press sander…


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


You are da masa! Must have warmed up? As clutsy as I can be I wouldn't wear shorts in the shop. LOL

Don't know where you live but have your considered a bandsaw mill?

If you hate gardening and lawn maintenance don't plant walnut trees. Have two that have been here. Last year had 26 bags 32 gallon bags of walnut tree droppings.

x-y axis table out of 3/4 inch plywood. did you consider MDF? or the cheap shelving material from the box store?

Looks like you are mellowing? NAW!

Had a hot beverage while watching.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


You are da masa! Must have warmed up? Don't know where you live but have your considered a bandsaw mill?

If you have gardening and lawn maintenance don't plant walnut trees. Have two that have been here. Last year had 26 bags 32 gallon bags of walnut tree droppings.

x-y axis table out of 3/4 inch plywood. did you consider MDF? or the cheap shelving material from the box store?

Looks like you are mellowing? NAW!

Had a hot beverage while watching.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Thats wierd!

How the H_LL did that happen?


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


I gave you a standing O for this vid Stumps!! I would luv to see you run for President. I think you could turn our economy around my friend. I appreciate all your expertise, and engineering ingenuity! Whew, that was a lot ta say. You are thee man Stumps. Keep on keepin on. Now, I've gotta git myself a cold one, cuz, I deserve it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


*Doc*- MDF would be nice and flat, but I use drawer slides as the runners in the X-Y sliding mechanism, and they require screws to hold them in place. I never trust the holding power of screws in MDF.

*William*- While building the prototpe I made some changes that have to be added to the plans. THen they will be available. PLUS, I am doing some additional attachments and those will also be included int he plans. Next weekend is the contest awards show, andthe week after that is the drill press table followup show, and that's when plans will be available. Glad you like it!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


stumpy great video, like the options on the drill press table ,looking forward to the next one .the X-Y sliding table woukd really be handy to have.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


I appreciate it Stumpy.
I'll be waiting patiently for them to become available.


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


looking forward to more… thx man


----------



## Bluepine38

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Good new show and studio/shop lights. I appreciate the work you put into these shows, and if they do not
come on schedule, I get to play in the shop more. I planted an oak tree when we bought this place, and 
I have to measure it to make sure it is growing. Planted a super tree, cottonwood crossed with a weed 
and it it growing great, but the wood is not as good as pine. It makes for a good shade tree, and by the 
time I have to cut it down, the oak tree will be big enough to make some shade and in 100 years, someone
will have some good wood for the shop.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Great video Stumpy. I too am awaiting the plans.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


*Stumpy*, you are right about wood screws and MDF - they don't hold for long. The same thing is true for PB.

However, 5MM system screws hold really well in both MDF and PB. I use them all the time. Just drill your 5MM pilot hole and zing!-super strong holding power is yours!


----------



## ClayandNancy

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Thanks Stumpy,glad to see another of your videos. This drill press table is a definite build for my drill press. Thanks again, keep them coming.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


nice one stumpy! When are you going to announce the winners for the jig contest?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


This weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Another interesting video. Not bad for a Michigander!

Much luv from Ex-Michigander!


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Good video Stumpy, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Velez

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Stumpy, Super Great project, really look forward to get the plans!


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Anyone built Stumpy's drawer guide X-Y drill press table? Just wondering how rigid it is - if one put dial indicators on a drill rod chucked up in the press, how much movement do you get when pushing the table around? Does this vary much depending on how far out the table is located from center?

Asking because the last time I used drawer guides, it seemed like there was a lot of play in them, but maybe I didn't have good ones. Would skateboard bearings on a rail work better?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Good drawer guides have very little play in them, however I wouldn't say that they are absolutely precise. For this setup they work great because they combine with the cranking mechanisms to move the table for micro adjusting the position of the work piece while it is clamped down. But I wouldn't compare it to a good metal milling machine or anything. If you want dead on tolerances to the thousandth of an inch, drawer slides aren't the way to go. But I have been VERY pleased with them for the design, and dozens of others have built it too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


I have not built Stumpy's drill press table, but I have built his box joint machine and dovetail machine, both of which uses drawer slides in their designs. Both of these machines require extremely close tolerances to work right, and I've never had any issue with the drawer slides. I bought the best quality I could find at Home Depot. 
One thing is, when a lot of people think drawr slides, they think of the old metal against metal slides. Those won't work in shop machines. You have to have good quality ball bearing slides, from my experience anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Thanks William!


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Ok, well I bought the plans and we'll giver 'er a go. Kinda wish there was a BOM with it though. I take it you just used big box guides, right? Also, I take it there is nothing magic about the Incra T track - any ole T track will do?

No worries, you can even get a Bridgeport knee to move a thou just by leaning on it, so I am not expecting too much. Main thing is that its not too fiddly when you turn the knob on the locks, or you're always chasing the point around by just setting the locks.


----------



## jbertelson

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Drill Press Table that will make your shop weep with joy!*
> 
> Once in a lifetime we achieve a level of perfection so high we wonder if our very lives will ever be the same! That is what I imagine all of you will think the moment you see the new drill press table. Or, at the very least, you'll have a good time laughing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is all about the new drill press table, complete with downdraft dust collection, drawers for storage, and a micro-adjustable, X-Y sliding table.
> 
> After that we show ou how to make a downdraft sanding station, and pack a bunch of machines into a small space. Then Stumpy shows off his three unique measuring tapes, complains about hampster bedding and makes his own studio lighting from a lasagna pan.
> 
> All that and more is packed into the best fifteen minutes you'll spend sitting on your rear. So enjoy…
> 
> (More episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking at Stumpynubs.com)


Long time no talk,

My wife purchased a light box for tracing used in quilting, embroidering, etc. But then the fancy ballast that drove a circular fluorescent light died on the second time she turned it on. Couldn't find any replacements, so I yanked the light apparatus, and put in two sockets to hold daylight CFLS bought at Lowes. Now she can purchase bulbs at many stores when needed. The two CFL's gave the same uniformity of light as the circular. And while I as at it, I recorded it with #14 wire, and placed a receptacle in the box to plug in an iron. Now she really has something.

Mostly thought of this when I saw the bulbs you were putting in you lamp setup. Remember you can put in a higher lumen CFL in place of incandescent light, and it still take less watts and produces less heat. In other words, the receptacles are rated for watts, not lumens. The daylight CFL's would give you a better light spectrum….......but then again, it doesn't have that homey fireplace light effect we rough and ready guys are used to…........(-:

Have a good one, hope to be on LJ's more over the next year. Little limited for the next month between some temporary lifting restriction due to surgery, and a vacation at my vacation home in Washington State. There I replaced two glass domed lighting fixtures with dual outside light fixtures, and place two 150 watt CFLs in each fixture. It increased the light by about ten fold in my little garage shop there….....

Maybe I will blog on that light box thing later…......and I gotta look at more of your videos…..........


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*

It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!

The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!

Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


----------



## TrBlu

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


WOO HOO!!!! I won something.


----------



## HamS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Great Show Stumpy


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


BRAVO!!!!!!!! One hand clapping. Two cup of coffee show! Like the Beatles sang "got to admit it's getting better, getting better all the time."

Was it me or was the camera out of focus? Probably me, first cup of coffee.

"Excellent work Smithers" quote from Mr. Burns


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Just call me "Shamless"!

As always I'm in a category all to myself.

And I was hoping to win another bumber sticker (the first one didn't stick very well…yes it's still on)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


I thought you'd like that, Yanks! All in good fun!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Now I can't get Garth Brooks "Shameless" out of my head.


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Great show, as usual I love your music. Also your contributors made some great jigs!!!!!


----------



## TedW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


I got mentioned! Wooo Hoooooo!!!!!!! Did y'all see that… the rickety looking sled made from plywood I found in the alley? I did that.. yeppers… that was my baby! I didn't win a prize, or even get nominated, but I got mentioned and that made me smile. Thanks Stumpy!

Congrats *Russ*, I also like your sled best. In fact, I dismantled mine a few days ago because I needed the wood for something else. But I take pride in having shared the table saw sled category with you.

*Tim*, congrats to you too.. I looked at those shop machine plans the they're nothing to scoff at.

*Phil*, you aced us all! And who doesn't like reading woodworking magazines? Congratulations!

*Stumpy*, what a great show! And yes I most certainly am sucking up for next year's contest. I'm gonna go buy me some pencils now. Get some sleep… you've earned it.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Yea!!! Hail to all the winners. There are some talented folks out thar. Another gr8 production and awards show. The help was spectacular!!! You should give him a raise, Stumps.


----------



## JR45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Great show! Thanks for the (2) honourable mentions.
Jim


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


What a show thanks for all you do Stumpy. That was great. Keep em coming. Bravo Bravo!


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Hey Stumpy - great show. That was really a great turnout and ALOT of work on your part - good for you. Congrats to all the big winners, even Yanks I guess! He did after all, break the website with that post…...well deserved.


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Hey Stumpy, great awards show. Mrs. Stumpy cleaned you up pretty good . Glad to have gotten mentioned. That was a surprise and prize unto itself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Best show ever Stumpy. I was able to catch a 16 minute nap…..


----------



## rogerw

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Kudos!!


----------



## JimmyJam

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Looked out of focus to me as well Doc.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


I think there is a smudge on one of the camera lenses. I thought I had gotten it, but it must still be there. I suppose that goes along with using electronics in a dusty workshop!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Congrats to all who entered & the one that remained!!!

DYankee,
Wipe off your nose!

Good fun Stumpy, I only groaned once (the whole video long)!


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Why Randy? Have I got something on my nose?


----------



## madts

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Very good show. Made my day.


----------



## Diggerjacks

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Hello

Waouh I'm second !!!!

Not a good place but on the podium …......

Thanks for all


----------



## MikeGager

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


is there a list of these jigs somewhere other then the 16 minute video?


----------



## DanKrager

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Hey Stumpy,
It was a good piece of entertainment. Disappointed about not getting grand prize, but hey…there was some clever stuff there. Glad to have been a part.

@Mike Gager, FYI, my boxy fingery joint jig is video on my blog. http://lumberjocks.com/DanKrager/blog/29897

I agree, it would be good to see ALL the LJ jigs in one subset of the projects or forums. I've been browsing the archive of projects and there are many very nice postings, some even original.

After submitting my jig to the contest I spotted several that were similar in one way or another including one Stumpy featured in a show. I was not privy to these when I dreamed the thing up almost 15 years ago. But I liked Stumpy's notion of a split nut to facilitate quicker movement. I can easily add that part. I did put a split nut on my TS fence "micro adjuster" and "repeatable ruler". It will show up on my blog one of these days. 
Dan


----------



## ShipWreck

StumpyNubs said:


> *Woodworking Jig AWARDS! BOW TIES! SPECIAL GUEST! Ohhhhhh ya baby!*
> 
> It's the moment we've all been waiting for! Stumpy takes off his blue denim shirt and slips into a tuxedo for the biggest night of the Summer!
> 
> The second, semi-annual "Stumpies" is the world's first low budget, mostly random and poory produced awards show just for woodworkers, and this time we're giving out prizes for the best woodworking jigs. Who will win? Who will walk away with a free subscripton to Shop Notes? Which of Stumpy's dumb jokes will be the biggest groaner? You have to watch to find out, and believe me… you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Afterward, check out Stumpynubs.com for more woody goodness on "the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!"


Good stuff!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*

Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!

We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.

The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…

After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.

All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.

Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Very cool drill press attachment!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks, *Bob*. We've been working on this one for a while. I literally love this thing. Seriously, If I was single I'd marry it and briraise a whole family of little drill press tables to give as gifts to the LJ community.

...is that wierd?...


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


ahhhhhhhhhh, got my fix, thanks stumpy!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Not that I don't believe EVERYTHING you say, but you didn't show us any actual "turning" with the drillpress. We need video of some turnings!!! (I'm really just trying to squeeze another video out of you, I'm malnurished.) Also what speed do you recommend? I do love the X-Y Table component with micro-adjustment.

That is some great advice about the "nose plug" dust protection. Did you know, you can even use an athletic cup for face protection from kickbacks and turning blowouts? I highly recommend a new personal cup, as oppossed to borrowing one from a buddy!!!

Enteraining as always my friend!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*DIY*- I'll try that athletic suporter idea and get back to you.

As for turning… I have a big lathe and a bunch of tools, but I hardly use them. I was going to do a demo on the drill press, but my tools are dull and I didn't have time to sharpen them before the deadline. I will do a future episode on it, for sure.

I will be honest… turning is best done on a lathe. But I have seen some great knobs and other small stuff done on drill presses. The Drill press is pretty slow compared to a lathe, so I would put it on the highest setting (depending on the drill press). Just use the same safety rules you would use with a lathe.

Thanks for commenting! I plan on another show next weekend, so stay tuned for your woodworking infotainment!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nose plugs? Face protection? I'm permanently scarred…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


After I filmed it I realized I could just use duct tape to cover both my mouth and nose and then I would never have to worry about dust ever again… I may test it on one of the shop slaves next week…


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'll finally be able to build my "Drill Im-press Table" and make some extra room in my shop. I've been running a little short on space here lately…..


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great one Stumpy. Your sure did pack a lot in a short time. The humor is great and the tools are even better. You are getting better each time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Marty,
You short on space? NO WAY! There is plenty between your ears!!!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yay, we're back!


----------



## Raymond

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great design on the drillpress tabel. I am looking forward to the next episode that sounds so cool.


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good one Stumpy…...love the Na Na Na Boo Boo challenge…...Wouldn't it be something to see Randy featured….....

Great ideas Stumpy - thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


OMG…............ no you dint, oh no you dint…............ did you say metal drill bits???? in the wood shop…... Oh my !!! LOL jus had ta rag ya a bit bro…... I've been helpin meself to quit a few cold ones… hehe


----------



## jeffl

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


We had a guy nicknamed "Plug" that wore earplugs in his nose all day everyday , to keep from inhaling felt dust.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great video. Love the humor, and the woodworking stuff is good too.

I will be ordering the plans when I get back to the shop.


----------



## flwoodhacker

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Epic as always.


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, I hope that upcoming cyclone does not require a LATHE.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


stumpy that was a great video , like the micro adjustment feature and dust collection be getting a set of plans soon,and that pine saw dust in the bath room dose work , cedar is good too


----------



## woodklutz

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are very talented both as a wood worker and showman. Thanks for the education and laughs.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Wondering about the durability of the x-y adjustment system.. Ingenious design, using the hardware store, stuff. Do you actually have any time to spend with Mrs. Stuphy, or does she care? LOL!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Duribility? Do you mean will it wear out? It is made up of threaded steel rod and threaded couplings, so that won't be an issue. As for how firmly it hold the table in place, there are locking knobs which hold it solid. No issue there, either.

Mrs Stumpy and I have worked together our entire married life of 16 years. We spend far more time together than apart. Works for us!


----------



## ShopTinker

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great video Stumpy! Humorous as always. I really like your "Drill Im-press Table". Looks to me like a must have item to add to my wish list

How about adding a couple of quick releases to return the table to the middle or slide it to one end without having to crank it back or over?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The most UNIQUE drill press table you've ever seen. Drill, Baby! DRILLLLL!*
> 
> Some homemade jigs just have to be called what they are… stinking amazing. This week we come back from our summer break with a vengance. And the drill press is in our sights once again!
> 
> We've completed the "Drill Im-press Table" by adding some unique bit storage, and some attachments that allow you to turn spindles, knobs, even pens without a lathe. Add that to the innovative X-Y sliding table and milling features, downdraft dust collection, and the microadjustable positioning capability, and you're looking at a woodworker's dream come true.
> 
> The best part is, you can build it with just a little hardware and some plywood scraps! And once you try it… well, you'll see…
> 
> After that we talk about getting the biggest bang for your buck in the drill press market, deal with a feud between a 90 year old man and a chicken, and Stumpy puts something up his nose for science.
> 
> All that and more, this week on Blue Collar Woodworking.
> 
> Stumpynubs.com... home of the best woodworking show since the invention of wood!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Actually it has quick releases. I should have pointed that out.*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*

This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.

This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!

Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!

And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Good stuff Stumpy and nice tribute to your Grandpa. Looking forward to seeing the copy gadget at work…...


----------



## woodshaver

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Some great stuff Stumpy! Like that duplicater! I miss my old Radial Arm saw. Sold it way back in 91 and I'm still kicking my self. I built a gazebo with that saw. It's on LJ's in my projects someplace. It came out perfect! 
Someday I'll give making a duplicater a try! 
Happy woodworking! 
Tony 
I forgot to say sorry about your loss. I getting so bad a remebering not to mention spelling!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Good show as always, and a great send off for your grandpa.


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


STumpy, you never cease to amaze me. I love your shows and your sense of humor is outstanding.

I popped a cold one just now in honor of your grandpa. May he have an endless supply of wood and the finest tools at his side for all of eternity. He will be missed.

crashn


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Another fine show!!!

Nice tribute to gramps, he wood be proud to see his RAS put to good use & NOT severing any limbs. I'm having a (an other) "cold one", in hiz onher, as I tipe.

I'm looking forward to seeing the "Stumpy Replicator" up & running.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Great show as always and an amazing tribute to your Grandpa, sorry for your loss.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Nice show Stumpy

Granddads are great, I still think fondly

of mine.

Welcome back.
Jamie

Great copy carver


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


First, sorry to hear of the loss of your Grndpaw. A very gr8 tribute to him and his history. Your copy machine looks to be very interesting, like all your videos and creations. Look forward to seein it in action


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Enjoyed the show Stumpy….. (I can't believe my keyboard said that)

Very nice tribute too…..


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Good show, liked the dedication to your Grandfather.


----------



## Dwain

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Stumpy,

Thoughts and prayers for you and your grandfather. I miss both of mine, and think of them often. I enjoyed your video, the copying machine looks cool. I couldn't igore your choice in router! God Bless Harbor Freight. i have three of those HF trimmers chucked with different bits that never get removed. They are pretty awesome, as long as you know what you are getting. I also loved your ode to the Radial Arm Saw. I love mine as well. I will say however, that my delta turret model from the late 80's is every bit the battle ship your DeWalts are. Maybe more. Still, this is a toe-mato tam-a-to argument. The fact that we are both in the pro-RAS community is enough for me!

Again, thanks for the video, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


You'll get no argument from me about the Deltas. I haven't used one, but I almost bought one a moth or two ago. It was a nice saw, but I don't have the room for it.

I also know guys who love their Craftsmans. But my favorite is the early, pre-Black and Decker Dewalt models.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Love my dewalt MBF, looks like the one at your bench, too. A fine episode, Mr. Nubs, very enjoyable.


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Another great show Stump. Sorry to hear about your grandpa', God bless him.


----------



## Shamrock

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


wow I have a Dewalt saw similar to yours that I inherited. After seeing your video I am going to dust it off and start using it. Thanks


----------



## Shamrock

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Very Sorry to hear about your Grandfather. I was born and raised in Bay City Michigan


----------



## ArlinEastman

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Woodworking Copy Machine & Radial Arm Saws*
> 
> This week we reveal the latest "invention"- A copy machine that duplicates woodworking projects! Then we talk about using a radial arm saw without losing any fingers, bees wax and hand planes, before ending with a tribute to a lost loved one.
> 
> This episode is one for the Woodworking Hall of Fame… enjoy!
> 
> Afterward, watch more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!
> 
> And one last thing… everybody is emailing about the bag over my head. Well, it's an inside joke from over at the "Stumpy Nubs Thread" here on Lumber Jocks.


Stumpy

Really enjoyed the home DVD. I am really looking foward to seeing the duplacation tool finished.
Very nice tribute to your Grandfather also

Arlin

PS- Who is Randy?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A useless machine with a thousand uses! *

When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I have never seen the upside down jig saw thing. Cool deal and nice project. 
Another great show, well written and good humor.
Stumpy I am going to see William tomorrow. I will pass the message on to him.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


All "Sawzalls" are recipricating saws, but not all recipricating saws are Sawzalls. Think "Kleenex" & tissue, Cognac & brandy…....


----------



## lab7654

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The Rockwell version seems very gimmick-ish to me. They market it as the do-everything miracle tool, but I'd rather stick with my table and miter saws.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another Academy Award winner Stumps. Have you tried puttin any bushings around those slider pipes? Just a thought.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


There are bronze bushings around the rods. There are two problems with that. First, bushings are not linear bearings. So they bind. Second, the largest readily available bronze bushings are 3/4". That means the largest rods you can use are too thin for this use. They allow the carriage to twist too much. Sliding compound miter saws have much larger rods. I could use larger rods, perhaps pipe. But finding bushings big enough would be difficult and the whole point is to make it with easy to find materials.

I already redesigned it removing the rods and making a rolling carriage. You'll see it next week.


----------



## plantek

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good job…
Your shows are great. Kinda like an intellectual "Red/Green" show.
Keep it up.


----------



## GMman

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## ArlinEastman

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy

Love the Video and had me and my wife laughing.
Thanks


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice, GMan. Does the blade tilt? I also find that having bearing guides at the end of the blade really helps.


----------



## ShopTinker

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice Jig Saw Attachment you've got there Stumpy. Maybe you should consider some type of inserts, that could change with the angle, to fill the big hole where the blade comes through the table. Then you could cut smaller pieces and they wouldn't fall through the table.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


just enjoyed the latest installment of the show while sipping a 7 & Ginger….

Nice job on the "jig saw"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Something is different. First time I can't play an episode on my iPad…


----------



## Velez

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Totally Agree with you, have to name tools with their correct names, Period!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A useless machine with a thousand uses! *
> 
> When I saw the commercial version of our new "invention" I thought… why would anyone ever spend $200 on that? Then everyone started arguing about the term "jig saw" and the old man next door went out looking for the Kaiser and I bought a ton of old 8-track tapes… next thing you know it's a great new episode Blue Collar Woodworking. And a new homemade shop machine is unveiled!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Edit opps posted on the wrong thread. sorry


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *

The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!

(Hint: Here's the new jig…)










After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another fine video!

Particle board for your office maybe! I'm sticking with MDF for my office, MDF trees are not an endagered species. Unless of course, I get particle board for free.

I liked the 10 rules for handplanes. Know then, if I could only remebers what they were….....


----------



## WhoMe

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Like the shelf pin jig. You better patent that before someone else does…
Like your plane rules. too. Especially #1. I NEVER buy the cheapest and I can't afford the most or the almost most expensive so I have that rule covered.

The more I watch your videos, the more I am entertained and learn something new. Thanks


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Always intereting to watch you crazy videos. Well done. From a Ex -Michigander!

Great idea in the jig as well, I have always made my own as well and like the idea of the router.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I know a lot of woodworkers know the basics, but I also know a lot who never use hand planes because they can't get them to work right. Usually, it comes down to sharpening. If the plane is not cutting right, sharpen it. If it won't cut an ultra thin shaving, sharpen it. If it is tearing out the grain, sharpen it. And when you're done, sharpen it again. That's why the really cheap planes are a bad idea. The steel in the blade is too poor to even get a good edge, and it won't stay sharp long once you do. A pre-1920 Stanley usually has a good blade, but even then an upgrade to one of the aftermarket blades they make nowadays can really be the difference between frustration and the pure joy that comes from working with good hand tools.


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, Nice video.
I am thinking of trying to ask that guy who made my chisel to make me a new blade for my #5


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


A "pre-1920s Stanley".....









Just to the northeast of Grayling, Mich., there is a State park. Dedicated to Lumberman! Road trip????


----------



## Alexandre

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Bandit, don't you think, if you stuck a 2×12 8 feet long, it would be "Perfect" lol.
Nice plane, As i only have 3….


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Lumberman's Monument is great. I've been there many times!

And nice transitional!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy this show was action packed with good things that will appeal to all levels of woodworkers. The picture of the flying plane was great.
Keep doing what you are doing and carry on.


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good video Stumpy…..going to be attacking those plane blades soon…..cool jigs as well….....We NEED more jigs!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I think there needs to be a "universal" jig for making jigs!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'm gonna make a jig to make a shelf to hold my jigs…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great presentation Stumpy! When will you take us on a tour of the Bunion Bros shop? ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yer a genious Stumps, and full of plane wisdom.  Good luck with the particle board build. lol-marty


----------



## cutmantom

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


i was watching your video when my wife, over hearing what you said, told me that she thought you "weren't right", i quickly explained that you must have the lid off of the lacquer and you were influenced by the fumes, i think she bought it, maybe


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks for covering for me, cutmantom! That was a close one!


----------



## bandit571

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Your Trans is ready….









Had to use the BLO OUTSIDE! man, that stuff stinks! Two coats.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


WOW- nice job!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The world's greatest pin jig! & Who says particle board is useless? *
> 
> The Bunyan brothers challenge me to a particle board contest and that can only mean one thing… A NEW JIG! You've never seen a shelf pin jig like this! And I gives my hard learned, top five tips for ending your hand plane frustrations. Plus a bunch of other stuff, so… enjoy!
> 
> (Hint: Here's the new jig…)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy,

See your grinder on the bench behind you. 6"? 3400 rpms? Might be agood project for your show to go along with plane blade, and chisel sharpening if you use it? do you do much lathe work?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*

The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!










After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)






(Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Another fun video to watch… stay warm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


I enjoyed the video!

Jeff (LumberJock JL7), really is a great woodworker and an even better person.
Three CHEERS for JL7: Hip Hip Hooray, Hip Hip Hooray, Hip Hip Hooray for JEFF!!!

BTW: I don't touch dog poo when offered a sandwich. Prime Rib on the other hand…...


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Nice job! New graphics. Ya ditched the winter cap? Hey winters coming. More info on the router lift please?


----------



## MustacheMike

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Great job. Will the plans be available soon in your store?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


*DIY*- Yes, JL7 is a good guy. I know he also sent some of that wood to a couple other people. When I get some figured wood I hold onto it like a gold chain holds onto an Itallian guy's chest hair. But Jeff likes to share!

*Doc*- You may notice that Abe Lincoln (hanging next to the jointer) is wearing the winter cap (called a toque in the great white north). He gets cold this time of year.

*Doc and Mastertech*- I am doing a router fence and then a router table build in the next couple of episodes. Once they are done all three will be in the store. And like everything in the store, they will be cheap. I am thinking five bucks…


----------



## MitchMan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


You should make videos more often, I'm always waiting for the next one!


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Cool video Stumpy - the router lift looks good….the particle board…...well, we'll see…......thanks for the shout out.

The shop is looking good…....


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumpy you know its good when its over and I didn't even notice the 20 minutes it took.
I liked the intro all the way to the end.
And yep Jeff is the man.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumpy,

Went to store to actually buy something. Not clear? 5 bucks would be great. I have a couple of bucks to send your way. LOL Have you considered an instructional video w/projects, as your a pretty good communicator.



> ?


???


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumps, yer gonna have ta build u some grandstands fer yer audience. LOL


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumpy that smile is freakin my dachshund out. She looked at it and turned and ran.


----------



## Velez

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


an other great video Stumpy! I've lost my fear out of ussing the particle board, I leard now that is safe and have great ussage on the woorworking shop. look forward to see the router lift proyect!


----------



## Dogboy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumpy,

My kids are now asking to watch episodes of blue collar wood working. And My daughter has named her stuffed chicken mcnugget. But hey now my son wants to build a box for my wife to store here garden seeds in. Keep it coming


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Your picture in B&W use to remind me of a "Gangsta", now you have kids watching. Wow!


----------



## MrSamNC

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Watched your video and checked out your plans. This seems fairly straight forward, however I am concerned about the locking mechanism (or apparent lack there of) to keep the router from falling down to a lower depth-what did you do to address this? How about the amount of play/variance with the drawer slides? Also, as I am new (as of today) to your videos, it seems that they're more of an entertainment video with snipets of work rather than an instructional videos like I have seen and become accustomed to from other people (WWMM, MBW, WoodWhisperer). Is this your "style"? Just curious so I can get a better grasp on your methods. Either way, I agree with many others and say they are DEFINITELY entertaining and funny to watch! 

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


*Sam*- Thanks for watching! I don't know if I would call my style "an entertainment video with spinets of work", but I understand what you are referring to. I find a lot of woodworking videos out there to be boring. I really don't think we need more footage of someone sawing a piece of wood or making an end table that appeals to him but few others will end up making. I try to focus my "show" on the workshop, not the projects. You can watch my show to get new ideas on how to make your shop better, new jigs to try out, tool reviews, etc. Then you can take those new jigs and such and use them to make the projects you like. I am not a fine woodworker, though I do try to do fine work. So mine isn't really the same kind of show that Charles Neil or Tommy MacDonald does. For those who seriously want to hone their skills, they should watch those guys. But they can also get a lot of info from me too, just in a different sort of way.

As for entertainment… sure. I try to make it entertaining. But I don't put on an act. That's exactly the way I am in real life. It drives some people nuts. But on the show, people seem to like it. But you will notice that each episode does have a structure. There is always a central project being made, a tool review of some sort, a tip or trick segment, and usually something else. I am going to be adding a hand tool segment in the near future. So I try to pack a lot into every episode.

*As for the router lift…* I have not found a need for a locking mechanism. But you are not the first person to ask that, so I may just add one to the plans. Drawer slides have very little play when they are not fully extended. This uses a set of 10" slides, but you will not be lowering it near that much. So that avoids a lot of potential movement. However, I did encounter movement perpendicular to the slides. I fixed that by designing an adjustable tracking feature (using a pair of carriage bolts) to the inside of the lift and it took care of it quite nicely.

As I say in the video, a homemade setup will never be as good as an expensive machined one. If you need absolute precision, you should buy one from Incra or Kreg. But this homemade option is perfect for most woodworkers.

*Hope this answered your questions!*


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumpy,

What style of router are you using?


----------



## fleetphoot

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Stumpy-
Maybe you should consider using all those antique hand tools you have collected, and using some muscle skill instead of trying to compete with IKEA on making particle board furniture with your mechanical "power" tools.

Your dust / lung problem is only one problem you might eliminate. Among others there could be a lessening of negative satire on the state of creative crafts persons to make general items or the value of junk tools and fixtures vs true design and consideration of practical applications.

You attempt to pseudo guide people to save money while using simplified methods of industrial manufacturing companies, yet most people only want to get into their shops and make something they can be proud of.

And most people don't have room for table saws and jointers and router tables, etc.. ad nauseum, They might have a big table with a vise. A saw, maybe a clamp or two, possibly a square and a plane.

Give them a break man, you don't know what might happen. Get off the power tool bandwagon, promoted by all these big companies as the only way to work wood.

The only reason I don't think you're another commercial whore is because I have not seen you charge anyone yet for your blasphemy. And your problem is you follow the ideal the electrical power is the primary way to go.

You should rethink your objective my friend, then have another cold one.

Best Regards,
Frank Salinas


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Wow, Fleetfoot.

If you'd watched more than one episode you'd know that I am not some moron who just makes crap out of particle board. I am, in fact, a moron who loves my workshop and is always looking for ways to make it better. To me, making your own tools and jigs is a lot of fun. I also own some very nice commercially made stuff. And I guarantee my hardwood pile is bigger than 90% of woodworkers'. I'm just not a fru-fru woodworker who thinks everything has to be made from mahogany to be called woodworking.

But, your condescending, insulting comments were fun to read, if totally inaccurate. You have really missed the mark on this one. Must be very embarrassing for you…


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Frank,
I suggest that you move the bed away from the wall. This way when you "wake up on the wrong side of the bed", you don't slam your head against the wall. The long term effects are starting to manifest themselves!!!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


WOW!
To each his own.
And if its not my own, I was taught to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


There are many individual journey's of people who are doing woodworking. Hand tools and power tools are available. Our choices and circumsatances as well as who we are provide a direction for our journey. There are many abilities, styles, and directions shared here.

When I find a creative work that I appreciate I usually comment in some way why it grabs my attention? I have shownNoprojects myself as what I have time to do is what I would consider carpenty, and house building. I am still working on getting a creative piece that I want to show, and these guys keep me inspired.

People like Stumpy, Benji Reyes, Paw-Paw, all have different journey's they share. Sorry Dave! LOL! Super Dave too!

Each of these folks take risks in creativity and inspire the rest of us…Me…to keep moving forward. I left out all the great box makers here on LJ's.

Critiques are important feedback as they help us look at our work. We can present what we think without disparaging the effort?

Stumpy tends to use Irony, much like Red Green while encouraging the people who watch to relax and try new things to help out in the wood shop. He has responded to Lj's who want to know why he isn't doing what every other woodworking show is doing.

I'm happy to know of and about him…even though I give him a little irony back? LOL!

I am envious of all those hand tools he has though. LOL!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Well said Doc.You are better at words than I am.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Dave, you're better at woods than I…LOL!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Our homemade router lift sure beats bending over, and Randy touches poo!*
> 
> The "great particle board build off" that's captivated the woodworking world is progressing nicely, but Stumpy takes some time off to make a router lift that just might save the universe! Then he chisels away at the confusion surrounding what types of tools people should own, does a tool review, and gets Randy to touch dog poo. That and a lot more on the new, exciting, action packed and informative episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yah- I know the sound is a bit off. It's a new mic and we're still trying to figure it out.)


Doc we will learn from each other.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*

Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…






After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well worth the wait, another riveting episode! Can't wait to see the fence design. Thanks for the infotainment!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks Randy!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The speech at the end is downright inspiring. I'm definitely not a rich woodworker, I'm doing what I can with what I have, so the spirit of this series is definitely up my alley.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Wow, someone made it to the end? NICE!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It was worth the wait…..a live audience for your show? Did you all go to the Red Lobster's dumpster after the show?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Those aren't Red Lobster kind-a folks. That's fancy eatin! People around my shop are more of the beer and pizza type.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


With labels? You are an evolving work in progress.


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy. Another great episode. Really enjoy the great deal of work , good ideals and sense of humor you put into this craft. Bob


----------



## GarageWoodworks

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I also loved the very motivating speech at the end!


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yet again, love the show, keep up the great work!!


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I like this router table design. Looks like a winner, and a heck of a lot cheaper than the Festool table. Can't wait for the next issue for the final add ons to the table. Will the plans be available on your website?


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Word of the week ? - "Sucker" !

I do look forward to your mix of idiocy, humour and great designs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


great video Stumpy ,liked the sliding side ,seems you could do a lot with this attachment oh a router table, look foward to the fence too,i really enjoyed the ending sounded like our old Governor of Louisiana Huey Long but then they shot him,i think it was over a missing twinkee ,great job my friend ,keep em coming.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great show again!! 
Love you shows and am waiting on pins a needles for the next!!
-Matthew


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I think OSHA pays overtime for anything after the 5th hour. Another Acadamy award winning vid, Stumps


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Tables and feathers? This title makes no sense!*
> 
> Part two of the three episode router table series: Stumpy makes a router table that will rival the Festool CMS (at least he thinks so)... We make some featherboards and show a unique safety jig from an old woodworking magazine. Then Stumpy tells you how he keeps Randy sharp, what Joy does when you call her fat and starts a revolution. It's a lot to fit into one short eposide, so you'd better get started…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another great idea and video!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*

This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!

In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.

All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!






After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Better and Better Syump Master!


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Damn Stumpy! I think you should have pushed back from the dinner table on Thanksgiving a little earlier… 

Great video as always. I'm off to the Stumpy Store. I hear they're having a Cyber Wednesday deal.

Rich


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great fun and thinking Jim

shows that gadgets don't need to cost an arm & a leg

jamie


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You were right! I did enjoy a few parts. Mainly the parts between the very begining and the final few seconds!!!


----------



## REK

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great video, I enjoyed watching. I see you have a live audience now, you might want to post where to get tickets


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another fantastic fabrication Stumps. You could use a bit o 7up to thin the thinner.


----------



## MarkSr

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Another fantastic learning experience.* I finally had my wife come in to watch your video, she: *"I got a big kick out of that, now I know why you are always talking about Stumpy Nubs"* true, her words. Now we will be able to have a conversation about your show instead of just me telling her all about you and how great you are. Keep them coming and maybe I will get another chair in the shop and let "her" sit the next time I invite her to watch one of your videos. Great work Stumpy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


great video stumpy a lot of thought and work on this one as all of them really enjoyed it,looking foward to the next one and the drum sander too ,


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *I nearly lost my lips kissing my TWO beautiful new router tables!*
> 
> This is a router table/lift/fence combo that will terrify the the guys at Festool and Incra. As Stumpy completes the three episode router table series he unveils the completed setup- two router tables complete with micro-adjustable lifts, built in bit storage, dual dust collection, a fantastic sliding table and a fence that uses Incra's innovative positioner technology without violating any patents!
> 
> In the meantime you'll see how to get a high quality router plate for about $10 and Stumpy will talk about how his magnetic personality makes tools stick. Oh, and the "deep thoughts" style humor segment returns under a new name.
> 
> All this and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I have one of those incra measuring guages. The thing works great! Now I have another use for it; to put in my new router table! A couple of things I'm pondering as I watch this video: it's been awhile since I saw the Red Wings logo since all of NHL is locked out of something, and Vernor's goes good with spiced rum. Try it. You'll like it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*

This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## SASmith

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good show, Mr Nubs.
I am happy to see that I am not the only one with a wooden cyclone.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yah, I remember when you posted that. How's it working out for you?

I've been planning a wooden cyclone for a couple of years now, in fact I think you and I talked about it once. I was planning on using hardboard bent into the cone with an outer skeleton. Turned out to not be as good an idea as I thought. So I went with plywood rings.

I've been talking with Bill Pentz for a while now about this project. The angle of the cone, diameter of the top, blowers, all that stuff is pretty important for fine dust collection, he says. We'll see how it goes over the next few weeks!


----------



## SASmith

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I am very happy with mine. I don't see how a store-bought metal one could separate any better.
I am about to start on a smaller cyclone for a "whole house vacuum" I picked up at an auction. I will use it for sanders mostly.


----------



## SummersWoodworking

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


LOL your so funny! Glad your my friend!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy zip up.
Your fly not your trap.
I loved this one,
guess stars with tips,
amazing plane tips
and plywood that sucks.
Well done!
Oh and yes it was funny to.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Too funny, I love the work and I have to agree I love the digital guage. Another great post …..


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


who let the dogs out… whoo whooo


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Said it before, and I'll say it again. Better and better! Oh yah, probably should let us call ya a genieass! That cone might have some wieght to it! Nice ending!

Oh yeah noticed the router lift. LOL!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great episode with a lot to look forward to! Really curious to see how the cyclone works. I also picked up one of those Wixey gauges a while back and it's helped me more than a few times already, especially with my cheapo table saw that needs all the help it can get.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hmm.. I've decided to rework my whole system. I've got the two bag unit like most people have. I also have my shop in a garrison building on top of my garage which has three sides in the ground. I've decided to build a thein baffle in the shop and mount the collector downstairs away from my shop. I figure it will collect the stuff in the shop, the find dust will go to the dust collector and out the bags. And any fine dust will be out of the room. Having the two cloth bags empty all the time will probably increase air flow. I know I will suck my heat in the winter out of the room but It recovers quickly and it's usually only on for short periods of time. I'm willing to make that sacrifice to simplify the whole thing.

Cool cone solution btw!


----------



## nikko18

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Has anyone checked out woodgears.ca this week? Mathias has a whole post on measuring dust. I would like to see some of the estudies linking wood dust with cancer, Bil's site does not have any references. 
I do still like the wood cyclone though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'm finding that the problem isn't just the filters letting out two much dust on a lot of systems, it's that they don't have nearly enough airflow to collect the fine dust at the source, especially at machines like the planer that throw that dust at high rates of speed. You need a strong enough flow of air over a large enough area around the blade. That requires not just a powerful motor and large impeller, but also large enough ducts for all that air to move through.

I'll get into all of it in the next three episodes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I did see Mathias' new article. I am a big fan of his. He tests the dust output from various filters. I can't argue with his results, but I am not as concerned with the filter as I am with the dust that the machine doesn't get. (See my post above) He also quotes a doctor who says dust does not cause cancer. I have heard the opposite from other places. Which doctors do we believe? I don't know. But I'd hate to reach 65 years old and find out I have cancer because I bet on the wrong horse.

Now, I'm not going to starve the family and mortgage the house for it. But I believe I can do this for a lot less money than a lot of people think. You'll see what I mean on the next couple of episodes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


great video Stumpy ,looking forward to the next episodes,been looking at HF on the motors , glad you got the barn door closed


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


opps 
edit 
wrong post.


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


i'm excited for the next post to see how you smoothed the interior


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy are you going to use a mop or flap sander?


----------



## Sarit

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great video! Can't wait to see the rest of the cyclone.


----------



## brucethecontrarian

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Like the show and am always impressed by your inventiveness. I have made a cyclone before (actually part of a "death ray" for a stage show). I used a large plastic animal feed bin and slit the wall down one side and with plywood formers on the inside. The slit was made good using car body filler and sprayed silver. I reckon, the you could do the same but place formers around the outside and use filler on the inside (for smoothness). The result would be lighter, use less wood (I know, but it ain't cheap around here) and, where I live, you can get those bins for free (my favourite price). My only trouble would be if I made it given the lack of space in my workshop I would need to develop "keyhole" woodworking skills.

As it is now Friday and the winter solstice and "end of the world" day I am off to have a cold one my friend. See you on the other side, or not.

Cheers


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I loved the "fly" outtake! Almost seems that the entire show is one big outtake!!! JK, Lol.

Another Stumpy Cinematic Marvel!!!

I got the HF digital angle cube nock off. I've yet to use it, as I can't remember where I put it.

Looking forward to future tornado episodes, err, cyclone cinematic installments!!!

Keep up the good work (& your fly)!!!


----------



## ClayandNancy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another great show. I don't have a wood stove but I can give you a few of those nose nuggets if your getting short. Looking forward for the next 2 episodes.


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great show Stumpy, and very interesting build.


----------



## Marcalo

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You mentioned size matters does the unit need to be that size to work properly or could it be scaled down? I'm interested to build one but I've only a single car garage to work in and real estate is at a premium!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yes, size if very important for the cyclone. It is designed through careful testing for the perfect amount of separation while causing the least resistance. It is 18" (ID) at the top and will fit under an 8 foot ceiling (less with a shorter dust can beneath). By the time you add the support frame if will require about a 2X2' footprint.

The next two episodes will give a lot more details. Stay tuned! (If the apocalypse doesn't wipe us all out today…)


----------



## Marcalo

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Cool thanks man!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Wow, cyclone out of plywood. You DO like wood like the rest of us ;-O


----------



## johnlowell

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hi Stumpy, wow, great endeavor and quite a project. Did you give any thought to a Thien separator? I built one a few months ago because it never occurred to me that I could build a cyclone, and of course the Thien version is smaller. I used MDF and acrylic, it puts on a show when in use. Ignore the pine brace on the top, it simply holds up the Y and blast gate. I have it attached to my Miter Saw and Table Saw, moving one of the hoses to other machines as needed.

Note the Dust Collector is a small 1hp with a 5 micron bag, rated at 650 CFM going downhill on a good day. Just barely keeps up with most activities. Still getting fines settling around, need to add some tape on the joints. If you know of, or have any stumpy tricks, to isolate and locate leaks, that would help folks a lot (or at least me).


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


A properly designed cyclone will be far more efficient at collecting fine dust while sacrificing less airflow than a Thien separator. Those things do very well with most of the chips and dust, but they let the really fine dust through. But, you also need more than a 1hp blower to run a cyclone, so a Thien is a good option for you.

You are getting fine dust because you don't have enough airflow at the machines to collect all of it. Even if you completely sealed every seam, you just don't have enough power. I'm not sure if even the one I am building will get every little bit. We'll see when it's done!


----------



## johnlowell

StumpyNubs said:


> *Charles Neil + Bill Pentz + Stumpy Nubs = One great episode!*
> 
> This week Charles Neil visits the Stumpy Nubs Workshop to help make me smarter; with the help of Bill Pentz we begin our three episode dust collection series with a big ol' wooden cyclone; and I talk hand plane physics with the Japanese. Plus a review of the Wixey digital angle gauge, tips on doing segmented glue-ups, and why my abs don't look like Tommy Mac's… that and a whole lot of fun on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Tks for the info. I visited the Bill Pentz site and was overwhelmed. In that I am looking to improve the air flow, he mentions several items to consider and I will work on better hoses and bends. Will also seal up the connections, but may not add much.

cheers.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*

MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.

Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!

*ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Cool, err hot tip from Charles!

Another fine installment of woodworking infotainment!!!
Are you going to warn the local Fire Deptment, when you do the double blower vortex testing, perhaps the Forest Service may need to know also!!!

I just tell people that it is an ice cream stain. So can that be our secret???


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Randy are you Roy's little brother?
Nice show Stumpy. The outcome of your test has me wondering. Please show the results good or bad. And keep the shows coming.


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Great show! And I think that I *have* earned myself a cold one lately.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Dude, you crack me up! This is the first I've watched in awhile, and I'll have to watch more soon.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


great video stumpy love the tips ,


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Wow. It's going to take a lot of work, science, experiment, money, and yes, energy to take the dust out of the air. My $30 respirator is looking better and better. I use a $7 mask most of the time because it's cheap and not uncomfortable, but I've also got one of those "darth vader" looking respirators that I use for sanding. Maybe the dust collection people are going at this from the wrong end. What's the problem with a good respirator?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Absolutely no problem with a good respirator as long as you wear it. And if you have lots of dust laying around to get kicked up into the air, you need to wear it when the machines are off too. We'll get into that in the next episode.


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Would you consider this DC equivalent to the harbor freight one with different paint? cause I don't live in the states http://www.busybeetools.com/products/DUST-COLLECTOR-1HP-570CFM-1-MIC-BAG-CSA.html


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


That's a smaller blower than the HF, which is rated at 2HP but is more realistically a little more than 1 1/2HP. I think the 1 HP will be a little small unless you plan on moving it from machine to machine with a short hose instead of using duct work. The 1 Micron bag is nice, but I also worry about it cutting down on the airflow. A bag filter doesn't give much surface area for the air to escape. A lot of people even upgrade the HF filter bag to a canister filter.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Dust Collection Experiment That Might Destroy the WORLD!*
> 
> MAN- there's a lot of great stuff in this episode! First, we talk about true dust collection power with Bill Pentz (part two of our dust collection series), Charles Neil stops by again, I show off my four favorite block planes and start an experiment that might destroy the world.
> 
> Besides that we talk about the Harbor Freight dust collector, ask average woodworker five dumb questions, talk about King Tut's stool, and that's not even everything!
> 
> *ALSO*- We're making some headway on the video/sound quality. We have all the equipment and software and stuff, it's just hard for woodworkers to figure it all out!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


<<<while>m sayin thnx..and look forward to your dc collection problem solving solutions.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*

The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…

This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I have no idea why the footage is squeezed. The original footage isn't, and when you switch the Youtube feed to full screen it isn't either…


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great video, information & entertainment so….
Vid-fo-tainment!!! Well, you get the point!!! Great stuff.

I do HAVE TO say that you looked Marvelous (in my best Billy Crystal "Fernando" voice), in that very "not so hip" wardrobe ensemble!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Randy- When you bought my Worksharp plans you said ti was to help pay for a new wardrobe. So I got a new denim shirt.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I noticed that it is a dark shade of blue, are you crossing over to the dark side???


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


You've come a long way Stumpy! Well done, even out takes, bloopers!


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Nice show Mike, but who's that kid on your right???


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great video.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Another award winner Stumps. Ole Mustache-Mike was a gr8 contributor to the show.


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Very creative, great idea. Can't wait to see how well it works. Clever use of square home made ducting. Nice video also.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


great video stumpy, very informative , m looking forward to the next


----------



## crashn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I always wondered who's voice that was during the openers, now we know!


----------



## 6t5Goat

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own 6" duct work with Stumpy Nubs, Mustache Mike and the Crazy Canadian*
> 
> The good times never end at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop- this time build our own 6" square wooden duct work, we make a ceiling mounted air filtration unit from a furnace blower, we talk all sorts of technical details about dust collection, and we welcome four guests including Charles Neil- who gives us a tip on making face frames really pop; Paul Moore- who entertains us with a crazy Canadian 100HP lathe; Mustache Mike makes his first appearance on the show as Stumpy's new sidekick; and Puddles the shop dog sits and shivers on the bench. All this and more on this episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…
> 
> This is part 3 of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, and in the next episode we'll have the conclusion of the wooden cyclone build where we'll show how we hook up two Harbor Freight motors for dual suction, plus we're trying out a Clear Vue cyclone on our wooden duct work.
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


When designing a air filter.. i designed mine to use the same size furnace filter as my furnace.. that way you don't need to keep multiple sizes of filters around…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*

They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!

...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Dam! Your good! Was going to ask about two harbor frieght dust collectors but you have answered it! Looking a galvanized stove pipe today. Any thoughts?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thoughts on stove pipe? Nope, I made my own ducts out of wood. But if I was to run ducts for a large shop I'd go with the standard galvanized stuff, all 6 inch. And use aluminum tape on all the seams. It's actually cheaper than 6inch PVC ducts because the fittings are so much less.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


When did you put that anvil on the bench. You thought I wouldn't notice you had it in focus and you were out of focus.
Good luck on you dust collection Stumpy I am sure it will suck.
Great show and great lighting.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Franken-Cyclone looks good.

What's all this talk of High Definition???
I didn't see any "closed captioning", explaining any of those multisyllabic words you used!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


That's a 1790's Mouse Hole anvil. Been in my family for generations. I set it there just for you!


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


200 + years old. WOW


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


The back part is broken off taking the hardy holes with it, but it's very high quality.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great video one more - loved the 'how to get a price reduction' scam!

Can you afford to get a non-reflective coating on the front of your glasses lenses to remove those reflections that are the one tiny thing that distracts from your superb prose?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I know what you mean, the reflection is a problem. I don't know what to do about it. I'm looking into it…


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Very good stumps. I sure wish I had about 1500bux to buy one. If I could get 1500 good folks to send me a dollar, I would buy a cyclone, OR, just one person with 1500 extra bux they don't need would do just fine also. I do have a tear runnin down my cheek as I'm speakin of this.. Any takers? How's that stumps??


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy, Have you considered big plastic frames with no lenses???


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


*I'm looking into it…*

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Mike said you have 400 square feet of shop space? how high are your ceilings? Cubic feet matter as well? The wooden ductwork and blast gates are very clever. I'm wondering about how much total time went into the project?

Are you running both cylcones on different machines? Liked the HF ampmeters. Given the size of your work space, although really well layed out, wouldn't it limit how many workers at a time?

This is a significant health issue covered by OSHA, and you sir have done a great job adressing it.

Oh yeah do you have a variable speed control on the air filter. I use mine at low speeds to help circulate and clean the dust or fumes while I'm working.

HD is very professional.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


another great video Stumpy ,i really enjoyed it got to do something on my dust situation, thanks the HD really looked grat


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Doc- The shop is 17X24 with 10 foot ceilings, but there is a large loft along the back of the shop and another along one side that are 8 feet off the floor. Cubic feet matters for the air filter, but any furnace blower will move plenty of air for even a much larger shop. Mine has only one speed, but two speed furnace blowers are not hard to find.

The Clear Vue Cyclone runs along one wall and across one end of the shop, the wooden cyclone runs across the back end and up the other wall, so it's an even split. But currently only the larger band saw and one of the mortising machines is hooked up to the wooden cyclone. A lathe will be hooked to it shortly and probably the big scroll saw.

I admit the duct work took some time, but I enjoyed it. If you have money, buy 6" metal duct work and fittings. If you have time, make wooden ones.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thanks! The galvanized was on sale at Menards. Have some shorter lehgths left over from my furnace install.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Get a big roll of aluminum tape for the seams. It's adhesion is a lot better than "duct tape". Go figure…

On the next several episodes I am going to be having short dust collection segments- one for each machine to show the best way to hook them up, plus other tips for saving on some for the special fittings, etc.

We are going to really try to get a new episode out ever other week at the latest.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Have the tape from my adventure in furnace installation. Hadn't done any heating and ac since High School.

I had mentioned the issue of dust and health tho Charles (Big Dawg) a long time ago BSN but he thought I should adress it. I'm glad that you are.

Gonna get 2 daze of snow here, just chiped my plow out of the ice and got it on the truck. Would have gone to get the stove pipe, but weather takes prescidence (sp?)

Probbly comoing your way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Charles and I are going to be working on a video together- maybe we should do it on dust collection!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Actually sir,

I'd love to see you do a fine furniture piece. But if you can get Charles to address dust collection…hmmm


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Now that I think about it I would rather just goof around… and I think he would too! We're making it sometime in the next week or two, so stay tuned!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


He's wanting to do a building competition. Been a number of good ideas. Have not heard how it's going.


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Now thats entertainment!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing, wooden, homemade Franken-Cyclone LIVES!*
> 
> They said it couldn't be done. They said it was impossible, incomprehensible, in other words, insane… But IT'S ALIVE!!!! The "Franken-Cyclone" is finished and none too soon because it is about to go head to head with the king of commercial units: The Clear Vue CV1800! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll wonder why it took four episodes to complete, but most of all you'll have the best 19 minutes of your life this week!
> 
> ...that and a whole lot more on this HIGH DEFINITION episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> This is the final part of our 4 episode dust collection series. In part one we began building our wooden cyclone; in part two we addressed blowers, in part three we built our own wooden duct work and an overhead filtration unit, and in this one it all comes together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


NICE. And congrats on the rappin Roy Underhill. Now we just need to make a woodworking version of Thrift Shop…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*

If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!

This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## jap

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


another great episode!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


drum sander sounds like a winner ,looking forward to it ,hope you are feeling better, Mike a 101 on scrolling ill be there as its all new to me ,stumpy ill keep a eye out for some strong plywood ,love the tips and knowledge on the planes ,thanks for sharing have a cold one you deserve it my friend


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Now I like this one. A spinning hand plane.
Great show stumpy.
Thumbs up.
Nice slick you had a the end.
I want you to know I can't stop staring at your planes.


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Please oh please …. Never let the PC police get you down Sir Stumps a Lot…. Just keep on bein' the regular guy that you are…. Complete with the inflated ego joke lines and all….

Show was good…. Lookin' forward to seeing the DS come together.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Not even a peek at what the snader looks like….
That feels like a network/corporate trick, to boost repeat viewership!!!
I want my drummm saaander~~~~~

I just look past your over inflated ego….
So I can see all those hand planes & cool machines!!!

Thanks for the info on the planes. I gotz ta gitz me somes of them!!!

Another fine installment of wood working infotainment!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I used to think Stumpy was the star of the show.
Then mustache Mike steps out of the shadows and shows me that he, like me, is a scroll saw man. 
Then he starts talking about my newest passion, turning on a lathe!
Step out of the way Stumps,
And tell me where I can see Mustache Mike's show.

I'll still watch your show too Stumpy.
Because I love drywall screws.
I am not offended by farts.
And I don't take nothing too seriously.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I'm interested in Chip's ideas for a bar stool racer…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I forgot about the other ideas.
I'm also interested in the Cheesburger Slider machine.
We want all the ideas looked into and researched for viability immediately.


----------



## alba

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I like the wheelchair idea & like William the Cheeseburger slider.

Jamie


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Please make mine a *Bacon* Cheese Burger slider machine….
Always gotta upgrade!!!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Looking forward to the next part. As for your humorless critics, haters gonna hate.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


i WATCHED THE VIDEO ON YOUR SITE. iT STOPPED DEAD IN ITS TRACKS 2X? Your humor is over the top..Red Green..sque. Charles got his share of irritations too?

I'm looking forward to your next video.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Good stuff, Stumps. I think you're onto something with your drum sander ideas…... OH, I mean I know you're onto something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Doc, the video stopped because it's Hi-Def and your internet connection can't handle it. On the lower right corner is a little gear shaped icon. Click it next time and reduce the quality and you'll have no problems.

Thanks for the compliments, everybody!


----------



## gpastor

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


the HD video looks great!!! I can even see a fire hazered in your shop!!! It looks like you have wood door on electric panel (ie just behind Mikes head) Unless thats a green screen.lol Love your videos, keep up the good work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


If the wooden door on the electrical panel is the worst fire hazard in my shop, I can sleep well at night!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thanks,

I will check it out.


----------



## gpastor

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


That's one way to get a new shop


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Settle down… no need to call the safety police, I'll get Mustache Mike right on it…


----------



## gpastor

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


sorry for being the "safety police" it a an unfortunate side-effect of being a pastor, always looking out for the good of others. What size is your box. I might have one that will fit.


----------



## dakremer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


The show has definitely gotten better as far as production is concerned! You are really advancing in that department. I wouldnt have commented except for your last bit at the end of the show. I too find myself not watching your shows anymore, simply because there's no woodworking on it anymore. You talk a lot about woodworking, and your store, and your projects, but I never actually see woodworking. No, I'm not one of the guys that sent Stumpy a nasty email, so before everyone crucifies me for saying this….chill out. I'm not saying your show is bad, I'm just saying I personally dont like watching it anymore, because when I watch a woodworking video, I like to see woodworking.

You have a great show Stump! Obviously a lot of people like it! Its just not for me! I'd probably watch it more if you went back to the ole days of woodworking!! Keep up the good work!

.....god…i'm a dead man….


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thanks for the feedback, Dak.

Here's my delemma:

I want to produce a show that's different from the typical woodworking podcasts which show a guy making a project. I like those shows, but there's enough of them. The purpose of my podcast is to focus on the tools and the shop itself. Every episode carries a theme, with a main project. But that project is typically a jig, a homemade machine or something that can make your shop better. Along with the main project, we include informational segments (like which commercial tools might be worth spending your hard earned money on); and instructional segments (like how to sharpen a chisel properly).

The idea is, people can watch Blue Collar Woodworking to get ideas on how to improve their shop and tools, then they can watch Woodworking for Mere mortals or one of the other great shows to get ideas on how to use those shops to make projects.

Now, the dilemma part…

I know a lot of people want to see things being built. I get emails all the time about it. People want to watch me actually BUILD the jigs. BUT, time is a major factor. We already push the boundaries with a 18 minute episode. If I add footage of the build process, it would make the episodes so long that I would ave to cut out any of the informational or informative segments.

I don't know, I am working on a couple of ideas for upcoming episodes. I hope there aren't too many people who feel the way you do, because I put my heart and soul into this and I want as many people to like it as possible.

The sarcastic bit at the end of the recent episode is all in jest. I really DO care what people think.


----------



## dakremer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I really appreciate what you do Stumpy! Its great that you can do what you love doing! You are great in front of the camera and produce a great show. Its just not my type of show. When I watch a woodworking show, I want to watch woodworking. Its simply my preference! no more, not less!

It wasnt a personal attack (which some people will think), just my criticism!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I didn't take it personally at all. I appreciated the feedback very much.

Check in from time to time, we're always working to improve the show, and we have some big changes coming in the next couple of months.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


dakremer,
I'll give you my opinion….
On your opinion!!!

You will NOT be crucified by me. You raise valid points & critisisms. Unlike some people on this site, I think varied outlooks towards different subject matter is what the free exchange of ideas is all about. More power to you, for expressing what you KNEW could potenially be controversial!!! :^)

This is just MY opinion on the matter!!!

BTW: Stumpy,
Jig building vids would be great, but I understand your dilema…..


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Saw the criticism from dakremer this moring before going to work.

What is great about LJ's is there are informative, blogs and videos. There are many sites with "how to" do some skill or project Stupy does snippets from Charles Neil and gives you the address. Hey even the WoodWhisperer does not always show a build.

Stumpy did build a cyclone dust collector out of wood? He also promotes other woodworkers. Way back when he started this he said it wasn't another "How To" show.

His humor has Red-Green quality, and he centers on woodworking. He has improved and become polished.

I would like to see the projects built and demonstrated, but I believe he has answered this issue.

Sometimes people on this site become argumentative around techniques. When things start to go awry I just terminate the watch?

Hey Stumpy you have to have a tough shell of poly on your feelings! LOL! It's not so easy coming up with new stuff. Keep on Keep on!


----------



## dakremer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I agree. He produces a great show


----------



## higtron

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drum Sander Dreamin'... And Mustache Mike's BIG announcement!*
> 
> If I were a drum sander, what would I want to look like? That's the question Stumpy Nubs and Mustache Mike tackle in the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Plus, Charles Neil talks dyes and stains; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #4; and Mustache Mike steals the camera during his lunch break and makes a big announcement!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hey Stumpy here is a lathe powered drum sander I built http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52836 I'll be watching for your finished sander good luck an opened ended sander is an ambitios design. Dave


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*

It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!

This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## Dark_Lightning

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I can work some overtime and buy a thickness sander…which I did. I don't have it yet, just paid a deposit, but will provide a review when I do. I started building one, but it's cheaper for me to just buy new, in this case. I haven't found any used ones reasonably priced. For those of you who don't commute 15 hours a week (in a good week) to work and back, Stumpy probably has your answer.


----------



## wswartzwel

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hey Stumpy. On the intro to your show…. The first business on the left after crossing the covered bridge. Is that in Honor of your grandfather?


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumps,
What hardwood are you using for the drum support & why did you choose it (besides the "that's all I had" excuse)?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hamilton Hardware was a real place, owned by my grandparents. I used to run it. Everything in the intro has meaning. The old guy clapping on the left of the group at the end of each episode is my grandfather. He died last year.

The hardwood is walnut. And,yes, it was what I had handy.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great show Stumpy.
We await the sander and all its glory.
Now I know you had one blooper of yourself, dont give Mike all the glory.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy its look like a winner , cant wait to make one ,
Mike love it


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Still cracking me up every epsiode. Thanks!


----------



## nobuckle

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


You're trip dude! Your design looks interesting I may have to give it a try.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hey guys!

Noticed that the picture was really clear for all the show, and Stupmster spiffed up with a new hat! Like the diversity of Charles , Mike, and yourself. Wooo! Wooo! You actually demonstrated construction.

Maybe Mike can discuss the different types of holding mechanisms for blades? The Dewalt is an excellent workhorse. Any suggestions for purchasing a less expensive saw?

Looks like the sander may be a winner. Would like to see you using it, and your own critique of it?

Great/informative/and fun show!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Drum Sander Part 2- Mustache Mike's Corner Part 1- and A NEW WEBSITE!*
> 
> It's time to start building the new drum sander and that can only mean one thing. But you'll have watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to see what that thing is. Plus, Charles Neil tells us how to make stable veneered panels; Stumpy continues his review of Stanley's bench planes with the #5; and Mustache Mike gives us a taste of his new show!
> 
> This is the first of a two part drum sander series. In this episode we work out the unique design features. In the next episode we put it all together. Enjoy!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy,

Signed up on you tube. Sent you two emails. One from LJ's and one from your site. NO RESPONSE?

Busy?

Tom/aka DocSavage45


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*

The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thanks for my BCWW fix…
I was headed towards withdrawl symptoms!!!

Clearly you "march to the beat of a different drum sander"....

Curious about using the thickness sander portion on "extra" wide boards. Could you please show that put to the test some time???


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


It's just a matter of passing one side under the drum, then rotating it to pass the rest under the drum. Technically the drum is 18" so it can do up to 36" wide stock. But I would overlap the two passes an inch.

The only real issue I have with this sander is I wish I had used a bigger motor. Unless you are using really fine grit paper, the 1/2HP is under powered. I think a 1HP should be used, which would mean making the part under the table a little deeper to fit the bigger motor.


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great to see that machine coming together, and I'm definitely looking forward to the new monthly show.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Nice production! You have a great idea about hand tools! Maybe if I had watched Stumpy instead of Norm I would have gone that direction?

Looking forward to your "plans". I know it's a time thing and Charles has Sheri to burn DVD's. Just thinking you might look into it for some older, technically challenged, who might take a DVD to the shop to practice?

Know you are a fan of Harbor Freight, but they seem to be dumbing down, from all the goodies they sold? I'm thinking Grizzly for a new 1 hp motor? Nice to see you building the machines.


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Your drum sander looks smart with the two-in-one design and I like it's large capacity and small size. I might build one of these providing I can get the stuff I need to do it with. I like your idea of doing hand tool videos. Even the power heads could benefit from that.


----------



## wswartzwel

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great episode Stumpy.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Another gr8 invention Stumps. Luv the bloopers at the end


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy that a fine drum sander got to make one of these, cutting boards are on my list of builds and this would work ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A drum even Kieth Moon would love! (He was a woodworker, right?)*
> 
> The dual table, quick release bench top drum sander is done at last! Plus a whole lot more in this week's episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


i saw one of these in Kieth Moon's basement workshop on the internet so you know it was there  
,Who


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Upgrade your budget dust collection!*

Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.

Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Nice pink cargo pant there sir stumps-a-lot. :^)

Enjoyed the show….. BUT… You keep referring to the "next" installmet of Mike's gig…... Where's the first one? Your web site just says "coming soon"


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Wow!

Excellent and great timing for me. Finally assembling my Delta Single stage dust collector and hunting down the parts I bought years ago. Probably won't be doing the big suck like Stumpster, so the innovation on the trash can thien separator was genius, and to the point for me.

My Delta has two 4 inch ports with caps. Looked at the parts that I could find after 7 freekin years and figured out why they went to an upgrade. LOL!

Thanks, I was just thinking Hope Stumpy has lots of people checkin in and supporting him.

I think it's my turn again. Is the sander plan done?

Looking forward to your upcoming shows. Went too quick! Are you guys related?


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy I await the handtool show. 
You have done it again. 
You kept me entertained till the end.
And I was wondering about the mouse as well.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hey stumpster,

Also wondering if you can do a segment on plane adjusters and truing up the plan as you actually are a good instructor! (Did I say that?)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great show Mike, err & Stumpy.

I say you should use McNugget to set off the SawStop safety cartridge!!!

The Wynn filter is a great deal….
I got the 35A274NANO filter and love it!!!

Thien seperator is a great shop made upgrade….
Built one for my HF 2HP DC, works great!!!

I plan on a Thien seperator for a future Shop-Vac DC system for my DP, Mortiser and other smaller machines!!!

Keep up the good work Mike, err & Stumpy!!!


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great work on showing the shop made Thien separator. Been thinking about fine tuning my delta dust collector, this should get me motivated today. In comparison from 10 years ago with add on"s of air filtration the shop is pretty clean, but there's always room for improvement. Thanks for the show.


----------



## JoeinGa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


When we move and I get my new workshop/garage built I HOPE to have enough funds left for a dust collection system. So I'll be favoriting this one for future reference.

And @ ssnvet… I noticed that too. I think Stumpy accidently got into the *WO*man's pants section at WallyWorld when he picked out them pink ones!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


They're not even close to pink. You guys need to adjust your screens.


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I believe that color is salmon. Which is a shade of pink.


----------



## Kreegan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Mike gave the wrong URL for your homemade tools page. I like your homer bucket thien baffle and want to make one. The lid thing I have from Woodcraft is meh.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


thanks Stumpy ,i got to give the lids a try i got one of those plastic lid and its just a waist ,thanks great video ,you and mike have it going on, love the pants


----------



## Ottacat

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great episode but many of use single stage dust collectors because we need to move them around the shop and having a trash can separator just makes two thing to move around. The whole double unit assembly can also get tangled up and falls over a lot - in short they can be a real pain. I know many like myself have modified our collectors to put a Thien baffle directly inside the single-stage collector. Mine works great and I think you should try it out.


----------



## vikingcape

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


That was a cool way to use that 5 gallon bucket! Stumpy if you are feeling genorous you can send the old table saw you had to me. It would be a huge upgrade from my skilsaw…....... Just kidding, enjoy the new saw!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Another gr8 vid full of info Stumps. I picked up a 30 gal trash can over a month ago, to do exactly what you showed here on a Thien baffle. Haven't had time to set it up yet. That day is coming hopefully soon. Appreciate your expertise as always


----------



## RoyN

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I'm interested in knowing how critical are the dimensions of the bottom part of the Thien baffle. It looks like the smaller circumference is cut about 2" in from the lager circle and covers about 50% of the entire disk. Yes? 
You have a great technical brain…odd for an artist.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


The bottom disc should be cut to fit the can itself, them notched around 3/4 of the circumference. What I mean is, if your elbow requires about 6" of space to fit between the two discs (the top of the baffle and the bottom disc), then measure the circumference of your trash can 6" below the rim. You can measure on the outside of the can with a piece of string and then just deduct a little bit. It doesn't have to be perfect.

Cut out the circle and then determine where your elbow will sit on it. Then you will know where to cut out the edge for the dust slot. I would make the dust slot about an inch and a half wide for a full size can.

I plan on getting some drawings of it up on Stumpynubs.com soon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Upgrade your budget dust collection!*
> 
> Not everyone has a cyclone! What about those of us with shop vacs and Harbor Freight collectors? This episode is for you- we make two different Thien baffle separators, and we talk filter upgrades.
> 
> Plus, part 4 of our bench plane series looks at the Stanley #7 jointer plane, Charles Neil stops by and Mustache Mike smashed a mosquito… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


"You have a great technical brain…odd for an artist."

Thanks, I think…

Actually I benefit from the best of both worlds. My great grandfather, grandfather and father were (are) very mechanically inclined. I suppose I inherited some of that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*

A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Always having a good time watching your show, thanks.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Viola? - you do sneak 'em in! LOL


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Very timely video for me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Yah, Don. I like to see if people are paying attention.


----------



## CharlesNeil

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Gee thanks Stumpy for the finishing class plug'

The harbor freight gun does have a issue with the little washer where the cup attaches to the gun, many of the gravity feds do, if you use some teflon tape and tape it well it will seal it with no issue .HOWEVER get some of these http://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-air-spray-gun-disposable-paint-cups-97098.html

The seal well and are better than the smaller nylon cup, they fit all my gravity feds, and because they have more fluid and add more pressure to the fluid, they help some on atomization , We use them all the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great show Stumps!
I'll be extra polite today, as there is a celebrity in the house (NOT you DYankee! I'm talking about Mr, Neil)!!!

I've yet to use my HF HVLP….
Guess I need to complete a project more worthy of a quality finish, than the utilitarian stuff I've been making!!!

Mr. Neil,
Thanks for the "HF disposable cup" tip.

Looking forward to more great infotainment!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Don't forget the filter cones and the spray gun stand Harbor Freight has too!


----------



## luv2learn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hey Stumpy, I used the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun to spray all the high gloss latex paint on the interior trim of our house when we built it. I did have to thin it down quite a bit but after applying two coats the finish was like glass. I recommend it as a great little sprayer for guys like me who are on a budget.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


That reminds me, I need to go to Walmart…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


great video stumpy , i got the harbor freight gun and it ok but first chance im going to up grade thanks , ,

and have charle s finishing classes on the list too ,hes a great teacher of this craft

wood craft has the erlaxer on sale also for 299 with a extre tip

Earlex Spray Station HV5500 HVLP
Item #152797
Save $40 and Receive a BONUS 1.5mm Fine Finish Needle Kit Now Through June 28, 2013
$339.99 Sale! $299.99
- See more at: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083184/33566/earlex-spray-station-hv5500-hvlp.aspx#sthash.sg7xw9Tx.dpuf


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great video Stumpy, always willing to learn something, and I did. Thanks.


----------



## DS

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Yup, I have the HF gun too. The stand is invaluable and so are the disposible cups. I tend to make a mess of them and have gone through about a dozen since I started. (I dropped the sprayer once before I had the stand and the cup shattered. That's when I discovered both the stand and the disposible cups)

I had two issues with the gun at first which I overcame easily enough.

The first was that they coated it with a protectant from the manufacturer that you have to completely break down the gun and clean it out before your first use. I thought I could just run some lacquer thinner through it and it'd be okay. Nope. Fish-eyed like a river trout. Even after I stripped it I was getting fish-eyes. By the third cleaning I started getting good results. (The first one didn't count as I didn't break it down)

Second issue was that the pivot screw for the handle came apart on me whilst spraying. It made a huge mess that took a while to clean up. Once I re-assembled it and used some locktite on the threads it stayed together well enough.

For the money, it has been a very very productive sprayer for me. I used to use the automotive cup guns and I still keep those around.

If I could afford an airless sprayer, I'd probably go that route. Until then, the HF HVLP unit is good to go.


----------



## ScottKaye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Spray finishing: Cheap, less cheap, and a little pricey*
> 
> A special tool review episode takes a look at sprayers that are good for a small shop. First we look at the Harbor Freight HVLP spray gun, then the Earlex 5500 Spray Station, and finally the Graco cordless sprayer. PLUS: What size of compressor do you need for HVLP? And a look at Charles Neil's new online finishing course… that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Hey Mr. Stumpy.. Which model HF gun did you review? Im on their site now and and I see two guns that look a like but have different stock numbers.. (prices are the same as well) The only diifference I see is one is labled "professional" and the other is not. I guess if I bought the professional gun, it would automatically bring my skill set and workmanship up to the level of say ah, oh I dont know… maybe um - a Charles Neil! Well that and probably many years of expert tutalage by Charles.

HVLP sprayer one labeled professional

HVLP sprayer two


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*

Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)

*(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


----------



## mpounders

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


You should investigate lowering the tablesaw vs raising the bench! A hydraulic or pneumatic lift system to make it disappear beneath the floor, possibly with some automatically retractable sliding floor mats? Course your helpers would have to dig out the pit below, unless you have some secret labyrynth of caves already. Just an idea!


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great video Stumpy. I have used marble tiles for years when sharpening with ass't sheets on them. My problem still is the lack of practice. I get something somewhat sharp and its good enough because I don't what to spend the time and get back to working. Perhaps I should sharpen things between projects, then I can get the hang of it. Thanks again for the tips. Another thing, as you get older you won't want to be putting things higher. It becomes a task to lift things off of a high shelf or bench. But I'm sure you know that.


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy,

As always a great and informative video. Efficiency only can go soooo faaar! Hope you hit the big time or the lotto. I'm thinking more floor and wall space?


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Even though your CSRS (*C*ompulsive *S*hop *R*eorganization *S*yndrome) kicked in again, another fine episode of BCWW was presented! Well done!!!

I've done the granite floor tile "Scary Sharp" method….
Moved onto the WorkSharp 3000….
My procrastination syndrome leaves me still needing to build the "Stumpy WS3000" Sharpening Station….
I'm now in the process of building a mobile sharpening station (for my 8" Bench grinder & WS3000) for turning tools, chisels and plane irons….
Yup, reorganizing the shop is a NEVER ending process!!!


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Nice flat things: Back to Menards and pick up a couple of 12" x 12" floor tiles with a honed surface. (not glossy) Super flat. And about $2 each!


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Ya know…. The granite machinist plates come in different flatness ratings, and the economy ones can be had at places like ENCO pretty cheap. I picked up a 20×12x3 plate certified to +/- .001" for $28. Now shipping will kill the deal on these heavy beasts, But they frequently offer free shipping on orders >$50… So just keep a wish list going on steel rules, squares and the like and punce when the time is right and you've got $50 smackers burning a hole in your pocket…

I'm itching for a jumbo sized DMT stone…. But they are soooooooo. Stinking' expensive.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


You need to expand your Stump-cave Stumps


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy,

Great episode…

Please be very careful when you dado with the RAS up at chest level…..

or at least make sure Chip hits the record button just before the RAS head comes shooting back into your face. :^o

:^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thanks for the comments, everybody. This episode is a little different, as you likely noticed. I always envisioned the show as a kind of "reality show" format with behind the scenes segments. The early episodes had a bit of that, but I could never get anyone to be on camera besides me. Now that I've talked Mike and Chip into it, I thought I'd play with the idea a little.

Of course, none of us are actors and even if it's not scripted, you always act a little different when the cameras are rolling, so it may be too cheesy. *What do you guys think?*


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I liked it…

If Mike wasn't in his high school's musical, he should have been. He has funny expressions (just a little exagerated, but not over the top) and his timing is good. :^)

I think Chip is just a great all around add'n to the show, period. He's comes off as a very loveable/likeable guy. You can tell he's a little uncomfortable, and a little "stiff", but that should ware off quickly, the more he does it.

I like the dynamics…. Stumpy, the mildly bully boss with the insane ideas… Mike has his feet firmly planted on solid ground and shakes his head, but pulls on the oars anyways… And Chip is Mr. Happy-Go-Lucky who, regardless how crazy the ideas may be, is a happy camper to be able to hang out in the shop and contribute in what ever way he can.

This should take the pressure off of Stumpy to have to carry the entire show with extensive monologues.

It also creates opportunities to have running joke lines that pop up unexpectedly here and there (i.e. Chip covets anything with casters on it…. Oooh, hydraulics…. that was really funny)

I think the three of you on camera, with the 'maybe real-maybe not real' characters Randy and Joy absorbing some of the other running joke lines, is a really strong combination. Maybe you could have the off camera types participate more by having them call you on the phone and yell at you (picture dubbing in a sound like Woodstock makes on the Peanuts cartoons), or throw something through the window at you.

Hope the show is a financial sucess for you, so you can keep producing it. I enjoy it a lot (and yes, my wife thinks I'm crazy to watch it).


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


For those who don't know, Mike is actually my father. We look a lot alike, so I think most people have figured that out. Of course I don't call him "Mike" in real life, he's "dad". He does tend to exaggerate his expressions, but I think that's part of the charm of his character. I had him tone it down a bit on the "talking head" shots in this episode, but I thought it made him look too subdued, almost sleepy at times. I'll let him go more natural next time.

Chip is actually my step-brother. He's actually in his early 20's, though he looks very young. He was born with spina-bifida, which is a neurological problem that is very serious. He's been in a wheelchair his whole life and has some developmental issues, but he's a good sport and being on the show makes him feel good. I plan on using him all I can.

Oh, and I do exaggerate the ego thing for the show. I'm actually not the self-confident demanding boss-man type in real life. But it gives me lots of opportunities for jokes and such on the show!


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


better be careful Stumpy-Meister….

Chip's going to steal the show :^)

You guys are going to be the next Duck Dynesty :^o


----------



## lumberdustjohn

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


A family reality show.
Might have been done before.
Just prevent it from being a wrestling match in a grain silo…


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Everything's "been done before" on television. But I know of no woodworking podcast that mixes entertainment with truly informative material and unique homemade jigs and shop built machines. What I mean is, the term "reality show" isn't meant to describe what my entire podcast is about. It is meant to describe the "behind the scenes" segments of the larger podcast.

The show has always been and will always be focused on the workshop, the tools and the skills. The other stuff is just a way to break up the monotony. Take this episode for example. If I cut out all the "reality show" style parts you'd be left with about 20 minutes of me talking into the camera about sandpaper and sharpening stones. A huge amount of useful information, but a little dry to say the least.

That's why I like to throw in different segments. People come for the information, but they also have a couple of laughs (or groans) which makes it feel less like a classroom lecture. At least that's my take on it.

But breaking the show up doesn't mean it has to be in THIS kind of "behind the scenes, reality show" format. I've always tried to break the show up with various segments. The question is, which is better. The early episodes where the segments were always woodworking topics, or this format where some are "behind the scenes in a small shop" related…


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


I loved this version - the mix of 'shop life' with very informative technical stuff is really enjoyable. As you suggested, I would probably fall asleep (I'm 73 so I have some excuse) watching a video with only the sharpening section, unleavened by the shop re-organisation inserts. It worked very well because we saw the end result of your mania, proving that it was 'real', and not just a set-up situation to fill the video.

Perhaps I exaggerate about nodding off, because I do enjoy the humour in both sections, and do try to catch those little items that you pop in so innocently. I assume that you do not have a team of scriptwriters lurking in the background, so I really admire your ability to talk so coherently - and amusingly - without loads of 'ums' and 'ahs'. I'm sure that you do have retakes, but I envy your relaxed delivery. Mike has a very pleasant voice, and I'm sure Chip will become more relaxed and enjoy taking part - I wondered where he had gone !

A nice long episode that made the numerous visits I make to LJ's Videos page worthwhile - my anticipation leaps and I know I'm going to have a good time when I see a posting from you. They light up my week.

Many thanks


----------



## ArlinEastman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Stumpy

I loved the show. I hope it goes big time even if it is a bit cheesy. hahahaha

I really liked both of your family members in it also. You might have your mother or wife in it also who is the Big Cheese talking to everyone. 

Arlin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


stumpy great video , i thinks its one of your best sofar very informative and enjoyable to watch ,always learn some with your shows , thanks for em and keep em coming


----------



## mochoa

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Thanks Stumpy!

Stumpy great show, I like the format, it does break it up and make the show more entertaining.

Also the idea of putting the RAS up high where you have to use a stool to use it is a pretty radical idea but a very good one. Its not hard to put a board up there and its not a tool you spend a ton of time at. I like it and am thinking about how that idea might be applied in my shop.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Like to see Stumpy doing some heavy lifting every now and again… another great one! Nice to see I'm not the only one balking at the price of sandpaper- thats supposed to be the cheap method!


----------



## steliart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


one word… excellent!


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


*I really admire your ability to talk so coherently - and amusingly - without loads of 'ums' and 'ahs'. *

I agree that this is refreshing…. Once upon a lifetime ago, I was an insturctor at the Naval Submarine School, and the Navy has quite a peculiar expectation for the people they train to stand up in front of their classrooms. We were specifically graded down for using "verbal connectors" (um, ya know, it's like, etc…) and annoying hand gestures (jingling the change in your pocket, scratching yourself, etc…).

My favorite quote from our section leader was *"um is the clutch betwixt the brain and mouth"* and whenever he heard anyone say "um" he would shout out *"clutch engaged!" *It actually worked, and before long, everyone in our group was weened off of um.

Now a days it drives me crazy to hear it, and I think it makes people sound stupid. Just listen to some of the political figures during their interviews…. um, um, um, ya know, um, ya, it's like, ya know, um.


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Stone, paper, daimonds... Sharpening made simple!*
> 
> Part one of a two episode sharpening series takes a look at the manual sharpening methods including "scary sharp" using sand paper, oil and water stones, and diamond plates. Stumpy gives some money saving ideas for surface plates and diamond sharpening, reviews the Rockler plate glass sharpening system, and gives a behind the scenes look at what's been going on in the workshop…. that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> After you watch this one, visit Stumpynubs.com for more woodworking goodness!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)
> 
> *(If you don't see the video frame below, refresh your browser.)*


Great video! Was put off, at first, because of the length. Decided to watch it after reading comments. Glad I did. It was very helpful and useful info. @ Mainiac Matt: loved your story! Wish they'd teach that in the schools!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*

I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## JL7

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


That is quite a cart Stumpy….....I really like those Rockler tops also…....don't have one, but I've thought about it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I really love that top, but it is pricey! But I think with some T-Track and the intersection pieces Rockler has you could make one for quite a bit less.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I too, really like the multi-track table top. Looks like something even I could build. (Yeah right, like I ever build anything!!!) I also like the power hand tool storage-power supply solution.

But I have to ask….
Where was the fridge and beverage holder???


----------



## JJohnston

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


How do you keep the sharpening platform still?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It's on full extension ball bearing slides but it really doesn't seem to move much while sharpening. I don't know, but it just seems to work.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Simply irresistable!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Your sharp as a cut nail stumpy! Thanks for not waiting on LJ's The site is coming along. Has Roy contacted you yet? LOL! Have to do some chores now! Have you drawn up the sander plans?

Your sharp elocution at the end was EXCELLENT!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks Doc. And yes, the drum sander plans are in the stumpy store.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


now thats a shop cart ,,need one of these i may have to make it a bit taller but that should be a easy change to do ,would be great to just have it loaded and pull close to my bench would save me a lot of steps looking for tools


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hey Stumpy, that top is really cool. Super idea. Will be working on something like that soon. Thanks.


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another great episode Stumps, keep 'em coming!

...and I still miss the happy park ranger from the previous intro. There is a certain woodworking show I know of that uses the same intro for over 30 years…hmmm…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Uh-oh, you are mistaken, Phillip! Roy changed his intro after season nine. It just so happens that there is an interesting article somebody recently wrote that talks about the old, longer Woodwright's Shop intro...


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *The Ultimate Shop Cart is finally finished!!!!!*
> 
> I asked the community for ideas, came up with some of my own, threw in some pure genius and baked at 350 until my dreams came true! This shop cart is something to behold, and I hope it inspires some of you to take your next shop project to the next level too! That and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


My gosh! You are right, I stand corrected. I guess I wasn't around then…hehe


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*

After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## Boatman53

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I tried to see what you are offering but loading the page seems to crash my IPad. Tried several times, no luck.
Jim


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I like the concept, but it looks bulky.


----------



## Momcanfixit

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another good video Stumpy! Now go trim the edge of your bench top.


----------



## hjt

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Per usual, you do great video, very entertaining and education. Always enjoy your stuff. I'm about to build a flip table.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


A Ferris wheel for sharpening stations….
What's next, a roller coaster for router bits??? ;^)

Good stuff there, Stumpy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


another good one stumpy , you have those wheels just turning ,


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another good-en, Stumps


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well all that needs is some seats and a motor and you'll already be on your way to opening your very own midgit only carnival ride. 
Seriously though. Is there a way to make a handle on the inside of the wheel sides? When I seen the way you were using the handle cutouts to rotate it, although they work, I thought of someone pinching their hands there and blaming the stumpster. Then of course stumpy is going to blame it on Mustache Mike. And let's face it. Mike is getting too darn old to be blamed for such shenanigans when Randy gets on the sugar high from the cotton candy stand and goes crazy with that thing. 
Good show Stumpy.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another great idea and video… very cool…. Love the humor on using the digital tools and then measuring the welt…


----------



## woodtimes

StumpyNubs said:


> *A tool stand that rotates like a ferris wheel? Oh no he did-n't!!!*
> 
> After a particularly enjoyable ride with the mother-in-law on a ferris wheel, Stumpy takes that good old American "carney" knowledge and creates a flip-top tool stand that rotates instead of flips, and holds four tools or machines rather than two! Plus a great tip for stone sharpening without making a mess, a free jig plan that turns your woodworking vise into a "super-duper" woodworking vise, and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Clever idea, another funny video! Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*

The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!

We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


stumpy i get a error when i try to play it ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Plays for me. Are you sitting in front of your computer screen or the microwave oven? Try mashing all the keys with your palm until it works…


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I can't get the webpage or video to load, on my tablet!!!
I'll have to try later….
Bummer!!!


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Works fine for me, and I'm on my phone. Go figure.

Stumpy, this drill press table looks a lot more practical to me than its big brother. Seeing it wobble as it moved back and forth made me wonder if the shifting table would affect the accuracy of the drill press itself. I like the idea of building dust collection into the fence, and I'm kinda disappointed that we didn't get to see how well it works on video. Maybe an update in the next episode?

Still love the show. Keep it up.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The page & video loaded….
I do like the "compactness" of this table.
Much more fitting for my bench top DP (with no crank for height adjustment).

The spring loaded sanding block looked intriguing….
I'll have to check it out, in more detail, later.

Thanks, for another installment of fine info-tangent!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It is working on the left coast right now! Looks good Stumpy.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy I do like the downed size.
I have a very tiny press and this one is nice.
Excellent cinematography.


----------



## Diggerjacks

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Hello Stumpy

A nice video as usual with a lot of great tips and ideas

Thanks for sharing


----------



## robertb574

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks Stumpy


----------



## Handtooler

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


SUPER! I am in need of something sililar. Very impressed with the idea of dust collection, but with ZCI how do the big curls from a forstner bit get drawn down? I know the hole is the same size but until the bit passes thru theres no draft to speal of. But the replaceable inserts are excellent and I'll make some today and open the insert area, as I'm currently just using a backer board to prevent tear out.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


"And that's what we're gonna do this time on . . . . . "

Regarding the introduction, will this be the norm ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Throughout "season 2" I've been testing out different things. Some have already been discarded, others, like the lengthened introduction, are still being tweaked. I think some people want to know exactly what the next few minutes will contain, so I am considering giving a full rundown at the beginning so they can skip ahead to exactly the part they want to see.

The sketching of the project is a new thing on this episode too. I'll try it out for another episode or two and see how people like it.

I also introduced a new camera (mounted on my head) to record build footage. People have been asking form more "actual woodworking" for a while now. I'm not sure about that camera yet. It was very expensive and the footage doesn't seem to be what I had hoped.


----------



## RussInMichigan

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


So, Stumpy, why does the lumberjocks post title say episode #43, while the video says #40. I'm confused. Please explain.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Because LumberJocks lies, Russ.

...Actually, because that is the number of posts, not episodes. There were a couple of non BCWW episodes posted a year or two ago. I can't control that number.


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


This is good work and will be very helpful.


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*"And that's what we're gonna do this time on . . . . . "

Regarding the introduction, will this be the norm ?*

Perhaps I was too subtle in my question - should I have posted: "Will this be the *Norm* ?"

or did I see an echo of the Yankee guru that was unintended?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


love it ,very informative ,and a good tip from the stash too, i got it to play always getting my microwave confused with my puter  great video stumpy


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Innovative solution to mount the fence on the side and run DC inside it. I like it!


----------



## revwarguy

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


OMG I can't believe it! One of my projects actually made it into an episode of Blue Collar Woodworking at 0:52 !!!! Thanks, Stumpy.

So, am I excused from building this one?

Boy, does hi def make such a difference. Looks so much better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Drill Press Table with Table Saw Style Fence and a lot more!*
> 
> The amazing X-Y Sliding drill press table might be great, but for some people it's just too BIG! So we set out to make a light weight, yet feature packed new one. It has storage for drill bits, built in dust collection and a unique, quick release, T-style fence. MEANWHILE- Mustache mike stops by with a FREE jig plan and a great shop tip- that and more on the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking!
> 
> We can't embed videos on Lumberjocks right now, so you'll have to go watch it here. Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Revwarguy- Best looking version of the "Drill Impress Table" I've ever seen!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*

Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!






(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another fine stumpyfied jiggy machine & infotainment video!!!

I posted a question on YouTube, but figured I'd ask here as well….

Is this new jig capable of cutting dovetails???


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy,

Good way to get the points across!


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


That looks like the "Ultimate Box Joint Jig" to me! I really want one but don't think I have the skill to build it. But wait…..I have a lot of talented friends who can build one for me. Now to find a volunteer…..


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


When you find one, Andy, have him build one for me too please! Sometimes I have a hard time understanding how a jig works. I get this! Thanks for sharing Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


*Randy*- It will cut dovetails… but only the tails. It can't cut the pins, so it's pretty useless for that type of joint. But that just means you have to build a box joint jig AND a dovetail jig!

*Andy and Candy*- Don't let the looks fool you- it is actually really easy to build. It's mostly done with the table saw. I built it in a day once I got the design all figured out. If you want to try, PM me with your email addresses in a few days and I'll send you a free set of plans since you're regulars on the big "Stumpy Nubs" thread.


----------



## Andrewski

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Darn!!! What a time I pick to be irregular!!!

And whats with all the weird names??

Like the jig!!

(another Andy)


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


And all this time I didn't think you could improve upon perfection :^p

It sure looks like a slick system


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks Doc!


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Candy, I sent Stumpy a pm. If Jim has any mechanical talent maybe he can help us build it!


----------



## phtaylor36

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


whoa, hold the phone. That looks amazing! I sense you are going to want to re-design everything now…


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Alright, Andy! I PM'd Stumpy as well! Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## MoshupTrail

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Using a green screen now? whoa! This isn't woodworking any more, it's TV production!!
If you don't have sawdust on the lens it's not a real woodworking show. 
(Big smiley. Still love ya Stumpy)


----------



## doubleDD

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


This looks like a fail safe jig. Something I will have to look into in the next few weeks. At first it looks like a challenge, but most things do until you get started. I will be giving this another look soon. Thanks Stumpy for making a good jig better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


The green screen gives us more options for the various videos we do, like tool reviews, blogs, etc. And if I use a photo of the shop when it's clean, I don't have to tidy up before filming!

In this video I used an altered photo for behind Mustache Mike. Can you tell whose shop he is in? (I did have to remove a lot of the clutter, but the benches, etc are still in the photo.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another great video! Looks like an interesting jig-am interested in feedback from users.


----------



## HickoryHill

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Maybe I am just blind…...where is the link to purchase plans on the the site?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'm adding a couple of last minute changes. They will be ready in a few days. Thanks!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


﻿Plans are now available on the website.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *The amazing box joint machine version 2.0- Better than ever?*
> 
> Maybe a bit too much hype? Well, I'm pretty excited about this new "invention". I think it's an improvement over the box joint machine I built a couple of years ago. Not that the first one wasn't perfectly fine, I just thought I could make it even better. So here's the new jig- presented in a mock interview format that I think you'll enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looks like another gr8 design Stumps. I think to be a bit more precise, instead of paper templates, why not, like 1/8" hardwood, with the scale/ruler, permanently attached to the hardboard, that would lock into place. I think the paper might move around, maybe like the width of a mustache hair, one thread of the threaded rod, or something. What'da u think? Just my .02


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*

In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)

It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!






(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Yippie Skippy..The Stumpster is Back! Well done, not too arrogant, lol! Speaking of that HF trim router, would you revisit a one to one copy router stumpy style? You did something awhile back but never evolved it on the show?

Thanks!


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looks like another winner Stumpy! Gotta go watch the Festool video in its entirety.


----------



## firefighterontheside

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Can someone post a link?


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks Candy.

Stumpy that is great. I don't mind paying a lot,of money for something that is worth a lot, but a festool domino is not worth that much. It's a router.


----------



## mojapitt

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good job. Something I will definitely consider building.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well Stumpy: You did it again!
Well made and even if you used it enough to wear it out, you could make 50 of them before you would come close to one by Fessssstoooolll.
As you said, everyone would love a shop full of great tools, but the prices are way out of most woodworkers budget.
I hope you keep making practical solutions available.


----------



## TedW

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well done, Stumpy. Paint it fluorescent green and noone will know the difference.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You're the king of engineering Stumps. Keep up the good work of fabricating.


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


These plans I will grab. Funny that you gave credit to the guy over in Russia for his design, and then used Baltic birch plywood for your build. At least I thought it was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I thought it was going to be a mechanical PIZZA cutter….
Guess I need to keep searching the interwebby for that!!!

Well done Mr. Stumpy.
Glad you are back at it….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


love it stumpy,this is on the list, great video ,


----------



## JoeLyddon

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Festool Domino style Hand-Held Mortising Machine!*
> 
> In this episode Stumpy saves himself a thousand bucks and avoids joint the world of hoity-toity-fru-fru Festool owners by building his own loose tenon joinery machine, based on the Festool Domion. (Don't go nuts, Festool owners, he explains what hea means by "fru-fru"...)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. so check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I've gotta say… This looks like a COOL SLICK way to SAVE $$$ by making your OWN Domino machine!

Great job Stumpy!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*

In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!

It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
(Get plans here)










(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## lightcs1776

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


This has got to be one of, if not your very best projects. This is something I absolutely want to fit into a wing of my table saw once I save up for a new fence kit, with longer rails.


----------



## superdav721

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Brilliant work there Stumpy! This shows how good you really are.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy i need one of these to keep at the work bench .great design .﻿thats a pretty shirt


----------



## firefighterontheside

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice. That would be very useful especially in a small shop that may otherwise not have the room for a router table much less with a lift.


----------



## DonBroussard

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another fine project with some funnies thrown in for free. I'd be tempted to put some thin but strong pieces of wood on the bottom so I could stabilize it on my workbench with holdfasts or clamps.


----------



## BTimmons

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Slicker than snot. Good stuff!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Handy dandy Stumps. I like how your mind is always working


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks, everybody!


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy,

Your work has become more refined, and elegant in the design. I miss the frequency of your programing as well. This is on my list of builds. Adding the instructions is a really good step in making your stuff more user friendly in the builds.

Mustache Mike never responded to my email request on your contact page regarding the type of blower to use on my scroll saw?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Mustache Mike doesn't use a computer very well.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *A really unique homemade router lift that doubles as a mini router table!*
> 
> In this episode we revisit the homemade router lift, completely redesigning it! This one is better than ever, and it doubles as a mini router table with full lift and lower dust collection capabilities! All this and a little twisted humor in this episode of The Stumpy Nubs Workshop!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> (Get plans here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice project-thanks for sharing!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Want to squeeze more out of your dust collector? Build a man-o-meter!*

Want to improve your dust collector's efficiency? Take a look at the filters! In this episode we talk about what kind of filters are best, and why- then we build a "manometer" to tell us when our filters need cleaning. (You can skip to the 8:00 mark for the manometer build details)

It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!










(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Want to squeeze more out of your dust collector? Build a man-o-meter!*
> 
> Want to improve your dust collector's efficiency? Take a look at the filters! In this episode we talk about what kind of filters are best, and why- then we build a "manometer" to tell us when our filters need cleaning. (You can skip to the 8:00 mark for the manometer build details)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Having investigated dust collection, cartridge filters and such, much of the info was a refresher course. However, the building of the manometer is new & a great idea!!!

Thanks for doin' what you do!!!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Want to squeeze more out of your dust collector? Build a man-o-meter!*
> 
> Want to improve your dust collector's efficiency? Take a look at the filters! In this episode we talk about what kind of filters are best, and why- then we build a "manometer" to tell us when our filters need cleaning. (You can skip to the 8:00 mark for the manometer build details)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are thee man Stumps. I'm getting ready to add the Wynn filter to my HF soon (next month hopefully), I'll definitely add one o these fine anamo, ammo,, monamoma, ..............well, what you said. You're a genious.


----------



## Mip

StumpyNubs said:


> *Want to squeeze more out of your dust collector? Build a man-o-meter!*
> 
> Want to improve your dust collector's efficiency? Take a look at the filters! In this episode we talk about what kind of filters are best, and why- then we build a "manometer" to tell us when our filters need cleaning. (You can skip to the 8:00 mark for the manometer build details)
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I think I can handle this build; looks pretty simple, even for me. Go Tigers!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*

In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…

It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.






(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looks innovative & interesting….
I hope that, in part 2, you demo many of the cuts/joinery that are possible.

Anxiously awaiting Part 2….


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'm with Randy. This looks interesting. Learned a bunch about Router Jigs I did not know. Thanks!

Attempted to do large screen in corner but that function didn't seem to work? Might be just me but thought you'd like to know?


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


As I said in the YouTube video comments:
I was initially impressed by the WoodRat, but I eventually realised that its function basically depended upon aligning pencil marks - so the accuracy related to the users eyesight! Provided that spacings are arranged in multiples of the thread pitch, it seems that - like the box joint jig - you have ingeniously resolved this issue.
What a clever chap you are! 
Congratulations on another masterpiece of functionality at low cost.﻿

BTW, you are exactly right with the comment from the Woodrat people - 'b****r' is the expletive of choice down here in Somerset!

PS - nitpicking mode ON - you keep forgetting to update the #46 number on the video title. 'Could do better'. (LOL)


----------



## donjohn24

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)





> Attempted to do large screen in corner but that function didn't seem to work? Might be just me but thought you'd like to know?
> - DocSavage45


Its a LJ thing - you can watch fullscreen if you view directly in YouTube:


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks for the comments! Yes, I will be making a video with some actual cutting in it once I get the jig tuned up.


----------



## handsawgeek

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice bit of 'jigsmithing' there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looks like a very useful jig-looking forward to part 2!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy this looks to be a good one .cant wait for the next part ,you the man


----------



## Lsmart

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


so much awesome… I will be buying plans when it is all worked out.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Always entertaining, and always gr8 fabrication from you Stumps. I expect no less. Look forward to part 2.


----------



## mdn125

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Any update on this?


----------



## BigNoze

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Router Boss/WoodRat/Leigh FMT router joinery machine*
> 
> In this episode we build the router jig of my dreams! Part one of two…
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Where is Part 2 on the Woodrat/Router Boss Router Machine. I want to buy the plans and hardware. Thanks
Lawrence from O'Fallon, MIssouri Please contact me ASAP Thanks


----------



## StumpyNubs

*New Festool CMS style sliding top router table you can build yourself!*

It's been two years since we built our homemade sliding router table, and it's time to make some improvements. This is one you HAVE to see!

It may look like a regular router table, but the front of the top slides in a precision track, making it safer and more useful than any I've ever used. Great for coping rails, safely routing small parts, the possibilities are endless.

It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!










(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *New Festool CMS style sliding top router table you can build yourself!*
> 
> It's been two years since we built our homemade sliding router table, and it's time to make some improvements. This is one you HAVE to see!
> 
> It may look like a regular router table, but the front of the top slides in a precision track, making it safer and more useful than any I've ever used. Great for coping rails, safely routing small parts, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Another great episode! Which has got me wondering if this sliding sled idea could be incorporated with a regular router table and fence? Hmm….. Will have to give that some thought.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *New Festool CMS style sliding top router table you can build yourself!*
> 
> It's been two years since we built our homemade sliding router table, and it's time to make some improvements. This is one you HAVE to see!
> 
> It may look like a regular router table, but the front of the top slides in a precision track, making it safer and more useful than any I've ever used. Great for coping rails, safely routing small parts, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Good stuff Stumps, & Mike. The only thing I might add is the fence being long enough to supply a backer for your work piece so you get zero tear out. Just my .02


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *New Festool CMS style sliding top router table you can build yourself!*
> 
> It's been two years since we built our homemade sliding router table, and it's time to make some improvements. This is one you HAVE to see!
> 
> It may look like a regular router table, but the front of the top slides in a precision track, making it safer and more useful than any I've ever used. Great for coping rails, safely routing small parts, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Dean- Do you mean can you retrofit an existing router table with a sliding carriage?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *New Festool CMS style sliding top router table you can build yourself!*
> 
> It's been two years since we built our homemade sliding router table, and it's time to make some improvements. This is one you HAVE to see!
> 
> It may look like a regular router table, but the front of the top slides in a precision track, making it safer and more useful than any I've ever used. Great for coping rails, safely routing small parts, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Roger- Thanks for the comment. I prefer to use a scrap for a backer because the fence would just get eaten up over time.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *New Festool CMS style sliding top router table you can build yourself!*
> 
> It's been two years since we built our homemade sliding router table, and it's time to make some improvements. This is one you HAVE to see!
> 
> It may look like a regular router table, but the front of the top slides in a precision track, making it safer and more useful than any I've ever used. Great for coping rails, safely routing small parts, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little. So check it HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy,

Yea, I was thinking it might be possible to use a runner on the bottom of the sliding carriage, in the miter groove. Although the runner would have to fit pretty tightly so that the carriage didn't sway as you moved it in the groove.

Anyway, I'm just thinking off the top of my head. Probably wouldn't work, but it seems like it could be an option for existing router tables.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*

We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!

It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.






(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*
> 
> We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Looks like another well engineered design.

Don't let MM's teasing make you worry about the camera adding 10lbs….


----------



## retired_guru

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*
> 
> We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well done. A definite upscaling in features and overall quality over previous versions.

And have you lost a lot of weight? Maybe you aren't enjoying enough cold ones?


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*
> 
> We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Boy… the applications for your Incra like meshed threaded rod alignment seem to be endless….

Thinking of ways to retrofit this concept to my Rockler router table…. Hmmmmmmm…


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*
> 
> We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, You have outdone yourself again! Now if I could just find someone to build all your cool jigs for me!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*
> 
> We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, very cleaver design,love this one


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Homemade Incra style router table fence- UNLIKE ANY OTHER!*
> 
> We remake our amazing router table fence, complete with lead screw drive positioner similar to the Incra LS system, a micro adjuster, and multi-joinery features. It's really unlike any router fence you've ever seen!
> 
> It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You're an engineering genius Stumps.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*

A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.






(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*
> 
> A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice, Stumpy!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*
> 
> A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Oh Oh!! I don't see anything in your post Stumps… Maybe it's LJ's again


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*
> 
> A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


A thought occurred to me, but it probably did to you, also. Just in case, here it is:

Why not mount the jigsaw the same way as you did, via the saw's base, but make the plywood mounting board able to pivot. Make the board narrower than the width of the box, and mount it on pivots front and back. That way it could be tilted to make bevel cuts, just like the older version.

You'd have to make a couple of adjustments to the design, but this idea might work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*
> 
> A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thanks, *Candy*!

Are your eyes open or closed, *Roger*?  You can try watching it directly on youtube: HERE

*Dean*- The idea isn't bad except for one thing- everything that comes between the bottom of the saw and the top of the table robs you of cutting depth, especially with finer blades which are quite short. That's why I hated to leave the saw base on. A carriage that attaches to the base itself would make the saw set farther beneath the top and that would really hurt, especially when making beveled cuts which require a very long blade as it is.


----------



## CFrye

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*
> 
> A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are welcome, Stumpy. I forget when I'm on the computer, the picture-type link in the opening post doesn't show up on devices like iPad/iPhone. Need a secondary link for those. Like in post # 4.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Build your own Rockwell Blade Runer style bench top jig saw!*
> 
> A new and improved version of my favorite homemade woodworking machine! It's a great show, you might even laugh a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Seriously, Stumps, your link of "here" works, but, there is nothing below your post on my page,.................right now, it's a big empty space. You do look rather dashing in that Rockler apron… LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*

I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.

It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!

(I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)

(Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


If there's a link it's not working stump. I really want to see this thing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


It's not embedding on here. I changed the link to go to my website instead.


----------



## woodshaver

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Link to your sander on YouTube Stumpy >Click<


----------



## firefighterontheside

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Well…...I'm building that.


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, You have outdone yourself yet again. I am amazed at all the shop made tools you dream up. Keep up the good work. And have a cold one…..you earned it this time.


----------



## Ken90712

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Thats a cool build, Thx for the work. I'll show my buddys this for sure. I currently have 3 drum sanders right now, no room for another one. Unless Blondie will let me bring one in the house Hmmmm ….


----------



## a1Jim

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Jim
I've never been to your site before,it looks like you make some creative things.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Stumpy, I don't know if you realized it but in options on youtube you've got to check use old style embed code… or something like that. Then it works unless you did that and found another issue.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Craftsman- I used to do that, but the check box option isn't there anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


I'd stand in line for 6 hours in freezing temps to get the plans for my wife to build for me for Christmas…..


----------



## DonBroussard

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Nice design, Stumpy. If you put a fence on the flea sander, you could use it as a crude jointer. I'm putting this one on my To Do list.


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


Very inventive!

You know, if you set up another pulley/belt system, you could eliminate the hand crank.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Two-Stage Drum Sander- This is one AWESOME homemade machine!*
> 
> I've built my share of homemade tools, including five different drum sanders. But this one is by far my favorite! It's a two stage unit, which means you can use BOTH the top and the bottom of the drum. Pass flat stock through like a regular drum sander (using the hand crank feed belt) OR sand work pieces on top of the drum like a "Sand Flea" V-Drum sander.
> 
> It's all in the video, with some tongue-in-cheek humor and more, so enjoy!
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed on LumberJocks, so please watch it here)
> 
> (Friend us on facebook, follow us on Twitter, and visit the Stumpy Store to help support the show!)


You are the master of fab Stumps


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*

We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.

You can get detailed instructions for the project here.

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## NormG

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Nice build


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Thanks, I've been working out.


----------



## handsawgeek

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Stumpy…The 'pooper' part sounds scary!

Nice build, nonetheless.


----------



## ArlinEastman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Stumpy

I have not watched it yet but that is what I was looking for. I finally made a sled and got it all squared up using the 5 cut method that another LJer did on a YouTube.

I finally after 16 times got it to .00112 and that is good enough for me. I can not imagine having to build one like that, it would take me months to build it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Got a little carried away with my rhymes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Arlin- It only took me a day to build the sled, a little more to build the attachments. I guess I got lucky on the alignment, because it cam out the first try. But I was careful to keep it all square during the build, and since my TS fence is parallel to the blade, and the fence on the sled is perpendicular to the side of the sled, I just used that to reference off of when I installed the runners. They only trick was not moving the runners when I screwed them in. But they can be adjusted if needed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


I like the professional/ serious persona projected but it still contains your creative, witty personality. The project is pure "Stumpy" and I like that you are showing more of the project. In the past, you seemed to covet exposure time of the project on camera. With this video I think I can copy it without buying your plans! And for shirt pocket issues there were none. Can't wait for the next vid.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


great looking sled Stumpy ,looking forward to part two,


----------



## rhybeka

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


that is awesome Stumpy! just went on my list  Like Eddie I can't wait for part 2!


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


I like how you're always thinkin and fabbin.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 1 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part one- where I build the sled itself. In part two I'll build the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our latest giveaway (a $330 Portamate Workstation), you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


A stump-endous, super-tabulous, slick sled!!!

The video format & your infotainment style are right on!!!

Looking forward to seeing the follow-up accessory assembly vid….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*

We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.

You can get detailed instructions for the project here.

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


So much talent! Q: Gen Patton believed that he was a reincarnated warrior. Since you are in the same level in woodworking that he was in the military- Who was a previous person that you could have been reincarnated from- Norm, No; George; No they are still alive- Roubo, Studley am I getting warm? Hienz Festool!


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Maybe that Heinz guy, I do like Ketchup.


----------



## gfadvm

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


This looks like a great sled! And more features than any other I've seen. Ya done good!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Not Heinz but one of the other boys Fezer or Stoll the founders of Festool. Here is a link https://www.festool.com/About-us/Pages/History.aspx


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Ba-Da-Bing!! Sweet!


----------



## stefang

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


A wonderful jig Stumpy. You can probably imagine my frustration at not being able to use any of these great designs on my Euro design combination machine. keep up the good work!


----------



## Bob1581

StumpyNubs said:


> *Super-duper-yooper-pooper table saw crosscut sled- Part 2 of 2*
> 
> We don't do anything small. Not even crosscut sleds! This one has extendable fences, zero clearance inserts, micro-adjusters and three attachable jigs for finger joints, splined miters, half laps, bridle joints, tenons and more! This is part two- where I demonstrate all of the attachments.
> 
> You can get detailed instructions for the project here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


I had a thought for a possible attachment this sled. Raised panel jig. Pretty much just the tenon jig, mounted on the right side, and a little longer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*What makes a good cyclone? (Let's make one from wood...)*

A long, long time ago we produced four episodes (90 minutes in total) full of useful information about Bill Pentz' research and what is required for good fine dust collection. And we built a fill size cyclone with TWO blowers out of wood!

This is a condensed version (15 minutes) of those original videos, containing just the best info and the project build- minus the fluff. It's a great resource for anyone interested in improving the air in their shops!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*

If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!






To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Well done, sir….
Thanks for trying to keep my lungs functioning!!!

Where's Mustache?
Did you lock him in the closet again???


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Mustache Mike was in the video, he was the one with the mustache…

My dust collection duct work is all being replaced so it's not hooked up, so I put a lot of dust in the air. I've been cutting a bunch of MDF and I can't tell you how glad I am I made this modification!


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


This is a great idea-I'm definitely going to follow along with the videos!

By the way, I also didn't see Mike-neither hide nor 'stache of him….....


----------



## playingwithmywood

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


that's right when you buy Wynn "its a Win Wynn situation"

I happily gave them my money and have been happy ever since great product and great people


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Mike was the one handling the stuff in the build footage.


----------



## Kentuk55

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Gr8 info and how-to Stumps. You da man.


----------



## DavidTF

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Interesting, I was playing with this idea last night. I am a weekend woodworker and my shop is one "car" of a three car garage. The garage has a ton of hiding places for dust At the end of day I work in the shop, I use a leaf blower to try to corral the dust. Then I vacuum up the big stuff with a shop vac and set the timer on the filtration system and let it run for a few hours. After a day working with the router everything is covered with dust and the filtration system gets a serious workout.

Any thoughts how how to measure improvement with your modifications vs stock filters?


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


There are three benefits- more airflow, finer filtration, and greater filter lifespan.

Airflow can be tested with various meters, but the easiest way is to buy a little pinwheel toy and hold it up to the intake. Compare the speed it moves with the stock filter to the new filter. The stock filter gives you about eight or ten square feet of surface area for the air to pass through. The Wynn filter is 300 square feet. Air doesn't compress at the pressure the fan produces, so a larger "door" will allow a lot more air to pass through. Now, perhaps your system's fan only moves so much air, so the original filter provides adequate space. But after a very short time that filter will take on dust and the space left for air immediately reduces. The Wynn filter has so much extra space that you can run it for months without any cleaning and it will still be able to handle 100% of your system's peak airflow.

To test the filtration you would need an air quality meter. But you can also just compare the two. The Wynn filter is rated at MERV15, which is the level hospitals use to remove bacteria from the air. (We're talking about the common areas- rooms and hallways. Operating rooms use a different standard.) The AFS stock filters aren't even close to that. Do you need MERV15? Maybe it's overkill, but if you can get it while increasing the system's efficiency and saving money, why not?

The filter's lifespan is easy to test. Some people have said they can clean their AFS stock filters a couple of times, and that's it. To do it they have to take it outside and blow it out with air, which means breathing a lot of that dust in as you do (unless you wear a good mask). The Wynn filter can be cleaned as many times as you wish, right in place by blowing air on the outside of the filter. That dislodges the dust inside. You can then dump any accumulated dust out. But since you have so much surface area, you really don't have to clean it very often. (I do it once a year and even that is plenty). And it will last for many, many cleanings- really the lifetime of your AFS. That means a one time expense for the filter upgrade, which will be a lot less than all fo the stock filter replacements.


----------



## DavidTF

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Interesting,

As a weekend woodworker, I find that I can get by with rinsing the pre-filter every couple of days and washing the inner filter every couple of weeks. It is not that bad, but it is still a pain in the keister.

I bought a 35A274NANO a couple of months ago to upgrade my HF chip/dust collection system. I'll borrow that to run some tests.

Off to the home center to build one of the dual prefilter setup


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


*Dave*- Washing is a no-no! They coat those filters to achieve the stated filtration level. Washing removes the coating. At least that's the case with a lot of them. Maybe yours is different.

*Save your money*- You don't have to buy another Wynn filter if you already have one on your dust collector, You can mount your AFS near your dust collector and run a duct from it to your big filter. You will have to either make some soft of big flange between the filter and your dust collector, or I would just cut a hole in the top of the filter, attach a starter collar like in the video and hook it up that way. If you change your mind later, just glue a piece of metal or plastic on the top of the filter to cover the hole.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


The above Stumpy advice 5 stars! Now to "Where's Mike?" I spotted him OK but what I noticed- a "tattoo" partially exposed on his right arm. Does this hidden symbolism hold a clue in the Stumpy episodes to come?
Question 2: Will you use the "Lincoln statue with the snow cap" in future episodes.


----------



## DavidTF

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


OK, had some fun today I assume that is what this is really about.

I guess my initial question about measuring improvement was asking about how to cheaply measure total airflow in CFM through the system with different filters based on the assumption that both of the new filters would result in smaller pressure drops. I was hoping that you had a clever idea for a really cheap wind speed gauge

My filters are identified as washable. The instructions say to gently run water against the direction of air flow. This seems to work just fine for the prefilter. However, I agree that the internal filter seems to be losing it's effectiveness based on the total unscientific method of running my finger across the workbench and examining the remaining dust. Lately, there does seem to be a film of very fine dust left in the morning.

Ok, now for the fun stuff.  The prefilter worked awesome. For my first prototype I used two filters 24X24X2 inches configured in a V shape. (They are merv 8, have a low pressure drop, and were really cheap.) A couple of pieces of hardboard and some drywall corner pieces work pretty well.

I temporarily rigged up my existing filter with a couple of pieces of particle-board spacers and some weather stripping. It made a world of difference. Again very unscientifically, the pitch of hum on low speed with the new filter is about the same as the pitch of the hum with the old filters on high speed. I assume there some correlation between the pitch of unit, rotational speed of the blower, and volume of air flow.

Now the open question  When I initially setup the unit. I experimented with the location of the afs to maximize air movement around the room. With the unit 5 inches down from the ceiling and 4 inches away from the middle of the longest wall, there was a slight but noticeable circular air flow pattern around the room. The new filters seem to diffuse the airflow more and reduce the circular flows. My concern is that the area around the new afs is really clean while the rest of the room is left unfiltered Maybe a future iteration could have some sort of "sleeve" over the output filter to restore the directional air movement.

By the way, thanks for the videos. I have watched many of them over the past couple of months.

Better get back to painting the trim or i'll be sleeping in the garage again… at least the air quality is good


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


David- The "pinwheel" WAS my cheap measuring tool. It isn't very scientific, but the faster it spins, the more the air is moving. Try it without the post filter, then with it, then with a Wynn filter.

Merv8 is pretty fine, maybe too fine for a pre filter. You really want to just catch big stuff like hair and 2X4's that may fly through the air. Your pre filters only have a couple feet of surface area, so they can't let in nearly as much air as the post filter- which may be finer, but has a lot more surface area. I strongly suggest you buy the cheapest piece of crap filters you can get- like those blue ones the sell for a buck that don't even have a MERV rating at all.


----------



## DavidTF

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


I've got to go with the ducted version. I jury rigged a straight adapter to have the canister filter come directly out of the side of the afs unit. It worked like a charm. However reaching up overhead to detach the dirty canister for cleaning was painfully ugly.

FWIW, I have been taking a gallon ice cream bucket and scoping it full of dust from the dust collector and dumping it onto the tablesaw. Then I use the leaf blower to create a cloud of dust  After 30 minutes I come back and check how much dust has settled on various places in the garage vs how much is in the filter.


----------



## DanRos

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


The filters that sit on front of window air conditioners are pretty porous, if they are rated they are merv 1. I am going to pick one up at home depot today and try the pinwheel test. I would run with no prefilter and just go into the Wynn cartridge if birds did not ocasionally sneak into my shop.

I don't know how many CFM my unit is, it is a 1/4 HP squirrel cage fan in a box. The Jet 1000 is 1/5 HP, so I hope mine is a little higher.

I just have to make a plug for the bottom of my Wynn and then start sucking.









Hey, stop standing on your head while you look at this image of my AFS on top of my upper cabinets.


----------



## htl

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


LOL
I'm glad you added that last part, I was totaly?????


----------



## Sawdust35

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Completed the Wynn nano filter attachment for my air filter. The machine is quieter so the filter also functions as a silencer of the blower. Great Idea Stumpy Nubs/WynnENV. While the original images were oriented correctly, the import rotated them. Not sure how to correct it.


----------



## rhoyer

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.





> *Save your money*- You don t have to buy another Wynn filter if you already have one on your dust collector, You can mount your AFS near your dust collector and run a duct from it to your big filter. You will have to either make some soft of big flange between the filter and your dust collector, or I would just cut a hole in the top of the filter, attach a starter collar like in the video and hook it up that way.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Hey Stumpy, if you were to hook it up this way would you want to put blast gates on the connections for the AFS and DC? It seems to me like you'd only want one or the other to have a flow from an input to the filter otherwise you might be passing dust right through the system (in the AFS and out the DC hose or visa versa). I'm setting up my shop and this would be a great space/money saver for me but there is no way I could handle having to remember to deal with gates. I can barely remember where my head is at any given time.

Thanks!

-reed


----------



## StumpyNubs

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


If you are connecting the AFS to the DC duct work BEFORE the DC and not BETWEEN the DC and the filter, then yes. You would want to close off the AFS when the DC is running. You won't need to close off the DC when the AFS is running, though.


----------



## covermaker

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


Do any of you have a copy of the step by step guide that you can send me? I can't access it from the shopdustcollection.com website.
Email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigET

StumpyNubs said:


> *Make your ambient air cleaner (Jet, Delta, etc.) a lot better!*
> 
> If you own, plan to buy, or even make an overhead ambient air cleaner, you have to see this… I'm tired of buying expensive replacement filters, so I mounted a Wynn cartridge to my Jet air cleaner! It made the system WAY more efficient (lots more airflow), improved my air quality (the Wynn filter is MERV15), and I'll never have to change it (the filter is infinitely cleanable). I made this video as part of our NEW DUST COLLECTION SECTION of our website to show you how to do it yourself!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enter to win our monthly tool giveaways you just have to sign up for our email newsletter and subscribe to our YouTube channel. Details here.


This is another great idea from Stumpy and Wynn Environmental. I plan on doing this on my Delta afs, but I do have some questions. Does moving the fine filter from before the motor and electronic boards to after them cause damage to them from the fine dust that now gets to circulate around them? Would it be better for the motor and electronics to figure out a way to put the fine filter ahead of them?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Roy Underhill and Stumpy Nubs: Live in Kansas City!*

Roy and I got together in front of the WIA crowd in Kansas City recently to talk about all sorts of behind the scenes stuff- learn more about The Woodwright's Shop and the woodworking philosophy behind it than you ever thought you wanted to know!

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube


----------



## ArlinEastman

StumpyNubs said:


> *Roy Underhill and Stumpy Nubs: Live in Kansas City!*
> 
> Roy and I got together in front of the WIA crowd in Kansas City recently to talk about all sorts of behind the scenes stuff- learn more about The Woodwright's Shop and the woodworking philosophy behind it than you ever thought you wanted to know!
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Stumpy

How do I subscribe to your youtube channel?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*

This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!

You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.

PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!





View on YouTube


----------



## ssnvet

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Stumpy…. I am your father!

Welcome to the dark side :^p


----------



## DocSavage45

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Best of luck in the New CNC FRONTIER!


----------



## DIYaholic

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


It is good to see a "real" wood working project, crafted with the use of a CNC….
Not the "artsy" surreal projects, only capable from a CNC.

A very well done video!!!


----------



## htl

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


That drilling through the base for dowels as a place holder was way cool.
The other CNC's we see given away are more like toys.
The Shark and other CNC that use real routers are the way to go for real work but they cost $$$.


----------



## SwainCustoms

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Woodworking on the CNC is no joke. I've been going at it for a few years now. Check out some of my work at www.swaincustoms.com


----------



## Mean_Dean

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very interesting to learn more about CNC machines and the work they're capable of doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

StumpyNubs said:


> *A Unique CNC made clock-camera, and first impressions of the CNC Shark HD3*
> 
> This was my first CNC project, which gave me a chance to try out the CNC shark HD3. While I make it you will hear my opinion of the machine, and CNC woodworking in general. I love this project because it is unique as far as CNC woodworking goes. It doesn't LOOK like a CNC project!
> 
> You may also like to read my comparison of the CNC Shark and the X-Carve, along with some tips on what to look for in any CNC machine you may be considering. You can read that here.
> 
> PLEASE SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL! And visit our website- it's how we support the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Stumpy you are Michigan's next or new Mort Neff (sorry Jay Bates). All serious aside to more serious- You may want to use MDF as your material of choice for practice, or final pieces, because it only costs $1-2 sq ft. The substrate that I use is Medite a very high quality (density), rated for outdoors and it costs $2 sqft. Looking forward to seeing Stumpy style jigs; fixtures; regardless of machines "we gotta hold this stuff down" and yes I did notice, that you used screws on the cutout piece. This will change soon… feel free to ask me why, and I will send you photos of Ooops and then goes $$$ on "bits" and a ruined work piece… Rockler won't like it.
ps Stumpy are we going to resurrect "Na Na a Boo Boo… my CNC is bigger than…"


----------

